# POPSUGAR LIMITED EDITION HOLIDAY BOX



## RenoFab (Oct 23, 2013)

OMG has everyone seen that Popsugar Must Have will have a Hoilday Special Edition box and will be available for purchase on Oct 30th???? OMG OMG OMG!!! I didn't buy the Neiman Marcus box because I just could not justify it but I may certainly be interested in this one if it's closer to the $100 range.


----------



## hakau (Oct 24, 2013)

Aargh. So many temptations

Should I buy this box or get 3 months sub instead? How was the holiday box last year?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm going to keep my eye on this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 24, 2013)

Managed to avoid the NM box but this one will be much more difficult to pass over...


----------



## Boulderbon (Oct 24, 2013)

The Neiman Marcus box sold out so fast, and with the boulder flood...I just couldn't justify the purchase. Now that I'm getting settled into a new place...I may have to get this one.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 24, 2013)

I guess it depends on a spoiler. I really liked the contents of the previous LE box, so hopefully they continue with the quality and with the variety of products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Oct 24, 2013)

I couldn't justify the cost of the NM box but as long as this is $100 like previous boxes I'm not sure I can this one.


----------



## had706 (Oct 24, 2013)

Whoops I meant "resist" this one. Shouldn't post this early. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 24, 2013)

I really loved last year's. It's been my favorite of the LE boxes. I'm sure I will get this one.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 24, 2013)

Another temptation...I'm definitely going to check this out. Thanks for the info! I'm glad I passed on (missed) the NM box as well. Too pricey for me but if this is more reasonable priced, I'll be interested in getting it.


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm in.  I hope they do a LE Holiday Men's box this year also (super easy way to cross my husband off my holiday list)!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll have to find a review of last year's box. Was it makeup heavy? That's my fear. I just won't use anything other than eyeliner and mascara and I can't gift it either...


----------



## IffB (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'll have to find a review of last year's box. Was it makeup heavy? That's my fear. I just won't use anything other than eyeliner and mascara and I can't gift it either...
The only makeup last year was a Deborah Lippman Lipstick/Nail Polish set. 

They also sent:

A Jewelmint tiny Clutch - they had 3 different ones, most people hated them, including me.

A luxury hand soap in a glass container - many broke. Can't remember the brand.  It was...hand soap.

A luxury body lotion - quite nice, but not too exciting.

A Toccoa Candle - mine was peach - not very seasonal - still unused.

An exotic chocolate mini bars collection - I liked that.

A brass cuff that was packed in a too small container and bent - they replaced most of them, I think.

Can't remember if there was anything else - it was a bit of a disaster IMO - plus, shipment was late. Since this inaugural box, PS seemed to learn their lesson and the future boxes were much better - including the men's box they had.

I am thinking I will take a chance if I get a good spoiler.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 24, 2013)

Last year had fancy hand soap and lotion as well as a Deborah Lippmann nail and lip duo, a big Vosges chocolate sampler, boring or impractical clutches from jewel mint, a cuff bracelet that arrived damaged for a lot of people, a tocca candle and something else. Good brands in the box, some people weren't wowed by the inclusion of hand soap and jewel mint in a luxury box.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 24, 2013)

From reading last year's threads, it looks like there were lots of shipping issues, broken products, and women cancelling their subscriptions after the luxury box.  Is anyone who bought it last year going to give it another shot?  I just joined PS over the summer... has the quality of products and customer service improved over the last year?  I've been happy with the few months of boxes I've received.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 24, 2013)

I didn't get last years and was kind of meh about it. This year I am getting it bc my kid is teething molars right now and I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 24, 2013)

Since I passed on the NM box, I might have to get this one if the price point is a bit lower.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't get last years and was kind of meh about it. This year I am getting it bc my kid is teething molars right now and I'm losing my mind.
You'd think with all of the advances in dental care and medicine that we'd have better treatment methods for teething, but alas kids today suffer through it like we did and our parents did.  Bless your heart.  If I were you, I'd be online shopping for sanity.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 24, 2013)

I thought I remembered there being issued but was that the first LE box? Seems like rheyve gotten better.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 24, 2013)

> You'd think with all of the advances in dental care and medicine thatÂ we'd have better treatment methods for teething, but alas kids today suffer through it like we did and our parents did. Â Bless your heart. Â If I were you, I'd be online shopping for sanity.Â :hug: Â


 Thank you, that's so sweet! (Hug back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) I have a once a week "treat yourself" day a la Parks and Rec. It helps keep me sane.


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 24, 2013)

Any idea when they ship their holiday boxes ? I would love to get one and especially if they have a men's box it would be a nice Christmas surprise for my husband. When did everyone receive their holiday box last year ?


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Any idea when they ship their holiday boxes ? I would love to get one and especially if they have a men's box it would be a nice Christmas surprise for my husband. When did everyone receive their holiday box last year ?
Last year the men's box arrived a couple of days before Xmas (for me, anyway - I'm in a suburb of Chicago).  The women's box arrived after Xmas (again, for me - I think some people got theirs before the Xmas holiday).  I got both boxes last year.  I'm getting the NM box and I plan to get any other LE box they do because I am always pleased and think they're a good value for the money.


----------



## JessP (Oct 24, 2013)

I passed on the NM box as well and am contemplating the idea of getting this one. I sure hope they release a spoiler!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ooohhh man!!! It's going to be very hard to pass this one up. I have bought a Limited edition box from Popsugar. I hope they release a spoiler to convince me lol


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 24, 2013)

> Last year the men's box arrived a couple of days before Xmas (for me, anyway - I'm in a suburb of Chicago).Â  The women's box arrived after Xmas (again, for me - I think some people got theirs before the Xmas holiday).Â  I got both boxes last year.Â  I'm getting the NM box and I plan to get any other LE box they do because I am always pleased and think they're a good value for the money.


 Thanks for the info  I too ordered the NM box and plan on ordering this one as well. I just can't resist these boxes.Just hope I get it before Christmas or else I will have to patiently wait until I come back from our trip. I used to live in Illinois as well and got my boxes much later then everyone else but I recently moved to upstate ny . I now live less that 3 hours from where they ship their boxes in Ny but my box travels to NJ, Phillly , back to upstate and then finally to me. Lol .. I would love the option of just going and picking it up !!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if there's a PSMH twitter account? The link at the bottom of the page goes to an account that no longer exists.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I passed on the NM box as well and am contemplating the idea of getting this one. I sure hope they release a spoiler!
Me too! I'm excited for it!


----------



## trin0183 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oooooo can't wait!!!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Oct 24, 2013)

You guys are going to laugh SO HARD at me, but honestly my favorite part of last year's holiday box was the hand soap.  I actually liked it so much that I bought another bottle and refills.  Seems to last forever, even though I'm OCD and I wash my hands about 50 times a day.  It just felt so good and smooth and delicious.  The crazy "robot bladder" purse - meh.  What brand was it, again?  Stylemint?  It was something cheap-ish.  Used it once.  Hated the lotion, the cuff, and (shockingly) the Tocca candles and chocolates.  However, I loved the last special edition box this summer, so maybe... I don't know.  Should I get it?  Totally on the fence now, but it's still a lot of money to spend when it's a crapshoot if I'm going to like everything, or anything even.


----------



## IffB (Oct 24, 2013)

> I didn't get last years and was kind of meh about it. This year I am getting it bc my kid is teething molars right now and I'm losing my mind.


 Good for you...make sure to get some wine, too!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 25, 2013)

Ahhhh I thought I was able to resist since the NM box was 250 but... now they are taunting me with another box??? *sigh**

I hope we get spoilers soon so that I know for sure whether I want it or not.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 25, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 25, 2013)

I wonder if PS will be kind enough to send out reminder e-mails to _all_ subscribers about the Holiday box this time, since some of us were left out of the NM e-mails


----------



## artlover13 (Oct 25, 2013)

I was so sad about the price for the NM box, it was too much even though I would have loved the throw and a Jonathan Adler item. 

I was meh about the reviews for last year's holiday box.  I want luxury home items as much as beauty fashion items, so I hope they'll include something really special for the house. 

Think I'll cave to this LE box.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 25, 2013)

I would live home items more than makeup!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would live home items more than makeup!

Me too! I love beauty/fashion items, obviously, but I get so many beauty subs, I would love more home items in things like this. Or a home items sub, that would be great!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 25, 2013)

Somethink like when birchbox did the home box would be nice


----------



## artlover13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Somethink like when birchbox did the home box would be nice
I think that LE Home birchbox was the first sub box I'd ever heard about.  I thought it looked great.  I think I'll email Birchbox CS and ask if they are doing another...


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm hoping the beauty items in this year's holiday box are minimal. If there are makeup items they never seem to work for my super, super pale skin.


----------



## Schmootc (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From reading last year's threads, it looks like there were lots of shipping issues, broken products, and women cancelling their subscriptions after the luxury box.  Is anyone who bought it last year going to give it another shot?  I just joined PS over the summer... has the quality of products and customer service improved over the last year?  I've been happy with the few months of boxes I've received.

I got last year's luxury box and am planning to get this year's. I didn't really have any issues like broken soap though. Of what we got this is what I've used:

Jewelmint clutch - used it once on holiday trip to Vegas

Candle - used completely

Soap - still using, about 25% left

Chocolates - tried maybe one flavor, took most of them to work and still have one or two bars around

D Lippman items - traded both

Body lotion - unused so far, but will use eventually

Brass cuff - I already had a gold cuff. I think I ended up putting one of them into the Goodwill pile.

I think I was a little happier with the summer luxury box - I traded the sunglasses I got with someone else for a color I liked more and love them. I skipped the fall fashion/beauty one and was happy with that decision. And I skipped the NM one because it was too much $.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 25, 2013)

I still think 100 sounds like a lot for a mystery item box but I might have to give it a shot.


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 25, 2013)

i purchased the NM box and I will buy this one as well. i have a problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we'll see what the november box looks like, i may cancel my monthly sub and only buy these larger boxes


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm hoping the beauty items in this year's holiday box are minimal. If there are makeup items they never seem to work for my super, super pale skin.
I'm super pale, too (generally the lightest shade in foundations, etc)...but I can and will find a way to wear even the brightest colors when it comes to color cosmetics...but I haaaate when subs send face products (foundation, concealer) because they are always too dark for me. Always.

But yeah, still hoping for limited beauty products because I get so many of them, my stash is huge, and I want something different!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 26, 2013)

updates


----------



## jackieee (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm assuming this one will be $100, so I think it'll be a nice present for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 26, 2013)

> I'm super pale, too (generally the lightest shade in foundations, etc)...but I can and will find a way to wear even the brightest colors when it comes to color cosmetics...but I haaaate when subs send face products (foundation, concealer) because they are always too dark for me. Always. But yeah, still hoping for limited beauty products because I get so many of them, my stash is huge, and I want something different!


 So do I!! Hate hate hate it when they sent out concealer, tinted moisturizer, or foundation. In my case they are always too light and they make me look ghostly. I am trying to resist to but this box but I am weak lol


----------



## missemiee (Oct 26, 2013)

> I'm super pale, too (generally the lightest shade in foundations, etc)...but I can and will find a way to wear even the brightest colors when it comes to color cosmetics...but I haaaate when subs send face products (foundation, concealer) because they are always too dark for me. Always. But yeah, still hoping for limited beauty products because I get so many of them, my stash is huge, and I want something different!


 And then we will just continue to be trading buddies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm super pale, too (generally the lightest shade in foundations, etc)...but I can and will find a way to wear even the brightest colors when it comes to color cosmetics...but I haaaate when subs send face products (foundation, concealer) because they are always too dark for me. Always.

But yeah, still hoping for limited beauty products because I get so many of them, my stash is huge, and I want something different!
And then we will just continue to be trading buddies




lol Absolutely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone else think we'll get a spoiler tomorrow like we did on the Monday before the NM box went on sale??


----------



## artlover13 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else think we'll get a spoiler tomorrow like we did on the Monday before the NM box went on sale??
I hope so! I'd better get ready to pay right away so I don't miss it this time.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 28, 2013)

No spoilers yet?!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No spoilers yet?!
I haven't seen anything; I'm watching this thread and hoping someone will post ... I didn't get the spoiler email for the NM box.


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't seen anything; I'm watching this thread and hoping someone will post ... I didn't get the spoiler email for the NM box.
I'm dying here!!! Desparately hoping for a spoiler. I fly out to NY from the west coast on Wednesday morning so I am going to take my laptop with me so I can buy this box during a layover. Argggghhhh I am hoping for a good box.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 28, 2013)

I def thought there would be a spoiler by now....maybe the day it goes on sale??


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 28, 2013)

This is annoying:/ No spoiler?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 28, 2013)

Agreed; a spoiler would've made my Monday!


----------



## annifer (Oct 28, 2013)

Hopefully there will be a spoiler tomorrow.


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't necessarily think that there will be a spoiler. IIRC, there wasn't always a spoiler posted for the special edition boxes ahead of time (weren't the sunglasses for the men's summer box only "spoiled" to try and push sales after the box was released?) I think that after the success of the Neiman Marcus box, PopSugar might think they have these limited edition box sales in the bag and may not release a spoiler unless they have to, lol. The hype has already built for this box as an alternative to the Neiman box without a spoiler. Just my two cents. (But honestly, I too would like a spoiler before purchasing!)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 28, 2013)

PS didn't release a spoiler for the holiday lux box last year.  I don't expect spoilers for this box this year.


----------



## mpatt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

The holiday box last year was the first special box. It wasn't all that great, but each box has gotten better.  That box contained:


Expensive french hand soap
Epicurin (sp?) body lotion
a lipstick/nail polish duo (deborah lipman, i think)
An ugly metal purse from Style Mint
A tarnished gold cuff (think Wonder Woman)
A box of unique chocolate bars

I can't remember anything else.  I think the box is worth the risk, personally.


----------



## had706 (Oct 29, 2013)

Any idea what time this will go on sale tomorrow?  I didn't get the email for the NM box so not sure I will get it for this one and may just have to check the website.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm not sure but the NM box went on sale a little after 9am PST.


----------



## artlover13 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *artlover13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that LE Home birchbox was the first sub box I'd ever heard about.  I thought it looked great.  I think I'll email Birchbox CS and ask if they are doing another...
I  know this is the PopSugar thread, but just following up on my previous post.  BB replied that they would be doing a LE box this season. She thanked me for my patience.  Oh, I wish I knew what was in each - I don't know if I can/should do both boxes.


----------



## had706 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm do you know how much the BB home LE box was last year? I have some points saved up so could possibly use those...


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *had706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm do you know how much the BB home LE box was last year? I have some points saved up so could possibly use those...
It looks like it was $58. Just checked a review and it also looks great! 

Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## had706 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like it was $58. Just checked a review and it also looks great!

Decisions, decisions ...
Ooh that's a bit more than I was hoping.  I don't have that many points!  But I did see a review too and it looks really good.


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The holiday box last year was the first special box. It wasn't all that great, but each box has gotten better.  That box contained:


Expensive french hand soap
Epicurin (sp?) body lotion
a lipstick/nail polish duo (deborah lipman, i think)
An ugly metal purse from Style Mint
A tarnished gold cuff (think Wonder Woman)
A box of unique chocolate bars

I can't remember anything else.  I think the box is worth the risk, personally.
I have never gotten a special edition box but do agree that the special edition boxes have gotten better since this first one. Personally I would probably pay no more than $50 for this box....maybe $60. The cuff and purse looked awful in all the reviews I saw and I really hope they don't use stylemint again. But with all that said, I think I am going to risk it and try out my first special edition box since I have a little extra cash and they have gotten so much better than this since then.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

That's exactly how I feel. I'm trying to decide between an extended subscription OR a holiday box. My wedding anniversary and birthday are coming up and we've set $100 limits on each so maybe I can finesse hubby into getting both as early gifts.


----------



## mpatt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

If you can swing it, I say go for it.  I couldn't find a way to justify the Neiman Marcus box, but I did save up my change for this one. lol


----------



## mmccann13 (Oct 29, 2013)

really want to get the limited edition box (since i skipped out on the neiman marcus box) but i really want to see a spoiler first


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mmccann13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  really want to get the limited edition box (since i skipped out on the neiman marcus box) but i really want to see a spoiler first
Same here!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here! 

Third! This would be my first LE PS box so I'm not sure if I want to take the plunge without seeing a spoiler first.


----------



## Schmootc (Oct 29, 2013)

Ack! Now I'm starting to rethink my decision to just buy right away - I didn't get the Fall LE box and was happy about that after I saw the Rachel Zoe ring. It's all the gold jewelry that's killing me. So far, I've recieved three bracelets and three necklaces from PopSugar that have been either gold, gold accented or rose gold. Not a bit of silver in sight.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm excited for tomorrow!!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

> Ack! Now I'm starting to rethink my decisionÂ to just buy right away - I didn't get the Fall LE box and was happy about that after I saw the Rachel Zoe ring. It's all the gold jewelry that's killing me. So far, I've recieved three bracelets and three necklaces from PopSugar that have been either gold, gold accented or rose gold. Not a bit of silver in sight.


 Were the mostly from Gorjana?? I wonder if PS gets extra special deals when buyin from them maybe because they are a small company and want the exposure?? I noticed Gorjana does basically all yellow gold stuff.... I don't know how the sourcing for items in the box goes but would be interested to learn about it if anyone does????!!!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Schmootc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ack! Now I'm starting to rethink my decision to just buy right away - I didn't get the Fall LE box and was happy about that after I saw the Rachel Zoe ring. It's all the gold jewelry that's killing me. So far, I've recieved three bracelets and three necklaces from PopSugar that have been either gold, gold accented or rose gold. Not a bit of silver in sight.

Yeah, with my undertones I can only wear silver. So PS's jewellery choices so far have been total no-goes for me. I really hope they change it up, and soon.


----------



## Schmootc (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Were the mostly from Gorjana?? I wonder if PS gets extra special deals when buyin from them maybe because they are a small company and want the exposure?? I noticed Gorjana does basically all yellow gold stuff....

I don't know how the sourcing for items in the box goes but would be interested to learn about it if anyone does????!!!

If I'm remembering correctly, two of the bracelets and two of the necklaces were Gorjana, so yes, they definitely were.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 29, 2013)

It would be great if they had an option for areligion neutral holiday box as well as a Christmas one. I am a Christmas nerd so id be into that but I also don't want people to be excluded.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

> It would be great if they had an option for areligion neutral holiday box as well as a Christmas one. I am a Christmas nerd so id be into that but I also don't want people to be excluded.


 Well they do call it a "Holiday Box" isn't that neutral?? And they didn't put any religious type items in it last year....I wouldn't expect they would this year either.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like it was $58. Just checked a review and it also looks great! 

Decisions, decisions ... 
Where did you see the review?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 29, 2013)

this box is going to be super popular. Popsugar knew what they were doing by selling the NM box first.   i'll be glued to my phone/computer tomorrow to buy this!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where did you see the review?

Thanks in advance!
I just Googled "Birchbox Home 2012" and found this - http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2012/12/limited-edition-birchbox-home-box-review/


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 29, 2013)

> Where did you see the review? Thanks in advance!


 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/index.php/feedback/review/index/product_id/3727/


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 29, 2013)

> Well they do call it a "Holiday Box" isn't that neutral?? And they didn't put any religious type items in it last year....I wouldn't expect they would this year either.


 I meant that it would be nice to have two! I like both Christmas and neutral theming. Sorry I wasn't clear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Oct 29, 2013)

Anybody got any ideas of what they want to see in this box? I really have no idea what to expect what with the regular boxes and the Neiman Marcus box I have no clue what could be in it. All I know is I would like more fashion items then beauty.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm thinking maybe: a wallet or makeup bag Something shiny, like a highlighter for the face or a quality lipstick in a plum Stud earrings Perfume Nice moisturizer Peppermint bark What else?


----------



## KayEss (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm thinking maybe:
a wallet or makeup bag
Something shiny, like a highlighter for the face or a quality lipstick in a plum
Stud earrings
Perfume
Nice moisturizer
Peppermint bark
What else?
I want a really nice pair of gloves or a knit hat (either for this or the regular sub). I love your wallet idea...I would really like a wallet with lots of slots for cards or a nice neutral useable clutch, maybe with some sparkle (not like last years though!)






I don't think last year's box was very holiday-related (I could have gotten the same box in August), but since they are calling this one "holiday" I am hoping there is more stuff of the peppermint-bark variety!

I would also like some limited edition holiday value set of some kind. I would love an Urban Decay liner set or the Guy Bourdin Nars blush set, but that is probably too lofty.

Most of all: nothing lavender!! I got lavender soap _and_ lotion last year and it is so not my scent.

I wish they would publish a time for this box to come out. Hopefully they'll have a lot of them, but I think demand for this one might be pretty high so I just want to make sure I order it!


----------



## mmccann13 (Oct 29, 2013)

I would love it if they included a nice chunky infinity scarf! Im also hoping they avoid the fiasco that happened last year with their first luxury box. When I received my box the glass bottle that contained the soap was broken and it was a complete mess to clean up!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 29, 2013)

Love the sparkley wallets and yes for chunky infinity scarf!! I'm wearing mine right now from last winter and it's getting pretty trashed. I was also thinking about something fitness related like gym headphones, sweet water bottle, cute sweat towel or something? I'm a gym rat so always love new stuff to make it "fun." That may be more appropriate for January's NY's resolutions though.


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 30, 2013)

Updates


----------



## CurlyExpat (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love the sparkley wallets and yes for chunky infinity scarf!! I'm wearing mine right now from last winter and it's getting pretty trashed. I was also thinking about something fitness related like gym headphones, sweet water bottle, cute sweat towel or something? I'm a gym rat so always love new stuff to make it "fun." That may be more appropriate for January's NY's resolutions though.


Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want a really nice pair of gloves or a knit hat (either for this or the regular sub). I love your wallet idea...I would really like a wallet with lots of slots for cards or a nice neutral useable clutch, maybe with some sparkle (not like last years though!)





I don't think last year's box was very holiday-related (I could have gotten the same box in August), but since they are calling this one "holiday" I am hoping there is more stuff of the peppermint-bark variety!

I would also like some limited edition holiday value set of some kind. I would love an Urban Decay liner set or the Guy Bourdin Nars blush set, but that is probably too lofty.

Most of all: nothing lavender!! I got lavender soap _and_ lotion last year and it is so not my scent.

I wish they would publish a time for this box to come out. Hopefully they'll have a lot of them, but I think demand for this one might be pretty high so I just want to make sure I order it!

Some great ideas here! I would love something for the gym too like headphones, towel, anything new to keep me motivated. 

A Holiday box should also have some festive items and warm &amp; cosy scarves, gloves, hats, socks are always good. 

I would really like some organizational things like fancy to do lists, nice blank cards, etc. I love stationary stuff. 

I also donâ€™t like strong smelling soaps, lotions, perfume, so if anybodyâ€™s listening- Please find some unscented products that everyone can enjoy!  

Iâ€™m pretty sure I will order the box, unless I hate the spoiler, I didnâ€™t care for the throw in the NM box.


----------



## Litigatrix (Oct 30, 2013)

I have been on the fence about PopSugar for a while and would love to try the holiday box (although I can't wrap my head around paying $100 for anything that I didn't pick myself, yikes.). I've been refresh-stalking the PopSugar page and no updates yet.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 30, 2013)

I got all excited thinking the box was on sale but not yet and the preview was for the fall box not the limited edition box.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 30, 2013)

> I just Googled "Birchbox Home 2012" and found this -Â http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2012/12/limited-edition-birchbox-home-box-review/


 I got one last year and really liked it. Something like that would be great.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 30, 2013)

This reminds me of the old Mervyn's ads... "Open, Open, Open"!


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 30, 2013)

When is this box going to go on sale ????!!!!! Getting so impatient .. Lol !!


----------



## annifer (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm getting really impatient too.  I keep checking the site and my email.


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 30, 2013)

Same here !! I've checked the site soooo many times since I woke up this morning. My guess is it should be up for sale in about an hour


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 30, 2013)

I received an email that my above post was given Reputation .. What does that mean ? I'm new to this and it's the first time I've heard of this so not too sure what it means .


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received an email that my above post was given Reputation .. What does that mean ? I'm new to this and it's the first time I've heard of this so not too sure what it means .
Somebody clicked the thumbs up button at the bottom right of your post.  It means they liked what you said.


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 30, 2013)

> Somebody clicked the thumbs up button at the bottom right of your post. Â It means they liked what you said.


 Aww .. Ok . Thank you


----------



## hakau (Oct 30, 2013)

still not on sale. Do they forgot about it? LOL


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

It would be nice if PS put the LE boxes on sale at the same time each time:/


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 30, 2013)

Nah.  They are on the West Coast.  Everyone's probably grabbing their coffees and settling in before they release so they can watch how fast we snatch these up.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 30, 2013)

OMG I need to go to the gym!  Come on PS!


----------



## sarahbelllle (Oct 30, 2013)

i have to go to work in an hour! this needs to come on sale!! i'm getting impatient!!


----------



## sarahbelllle (Oct 30, 2013)

by the way, i just joined this thread! hi guys!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahbelllle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  by the way, i just joined this thread! hi guys!! 




Hi!!!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

Aaaand 9:30 has come and gone. Maybe 10:00? Ugh. I'm on the West Coast too, but this whole "We'll put it up when we get around to it" thing is annoying.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahbelllle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  by the way, i just joined this thread! hi guys!! 





Welcome! And welcome to the waiting


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 30, 2013)

> Aaaand 9:30 has come and gone. Maybe 10:00? Ugh. I'm on the West Coast too, but this whole "We'll put it up when we get around to it" thing is annoying.


 Hmmm.. Maybe 11 am west coast time ? I really thought it would be 9 am . The waiting continues .....


----------



## annifer (Oct 30, 2013)

Times like these make me wish I didn't live in the Eastern time zone, haha.  It's already past 12:30 and have been waiting since before 9 here!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmmm.. Maybe 11 am west coast time ? I really thought it would be 9 am . The waiting continues .....

Maybe. But 11:00 seems like such a random time, especially for people who are at work today. I thought it would be 9:00 for sure too. IIRC, the NM box went on sale a little after 9:00.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

Also, I've never bought a PS LE box before. Do you guys think it's worth taking the plunge or should I hold off and hope they release a spoiler before pulling the trigger?


----------



## AMaas (Oct 30, 2013)

I just refreshed and they are "doing a little maintenance" on the site...should be very soon!!


----------



## amylovescoffee (Oct 30, 2013)

they're going maintenance.... I think this is a good sign


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 30, 2013)

Down for maintenance!!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

Wooooot maintenance! It's almost time!!


----------



## celticjade (Oct 30, 2013)

I won't be able to get this box because I just upgraded 6 months, but with the regular box going up in cost, it'll be curious to see if this is higher then $100. I hope not! My B-day is in May, and I hope there's a LE box then . . . at $100.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won't be able to get this box because I just upgraded 6 months, but with the regular box going up in cost, it'll be curious to see if this is higher then $100. I hope not! My B-day is in Many, and I hope there's a LE box then . . . at $100.

If it's more than $100 I'm definitely passing since I just extended my subscription for a year.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

The site's back up but I don't see the box:/ It still has that little thing saying it goes on sale today:/


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 30, 2013)

IT'S COMING!!!!!!


----------



## amylovescoffee (Oct 30, 2013)

it's up!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

It's up!! (Still shows the NM pic though)

$100!


----------



## annifer (Oct 30, 2013)

I got it!


----------



## AMaas (Oct 30, 2013)

Ordered!  I am kinda bummed they didn't release both a Women's and Men's this year...maybe a Men's version will be coming later.  So excited!!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 30, 2013)

I just ordered and the site just went down again! But I got my confirmation email so I guess all is good?


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 30, 2013)

Your order is complete! Your Special Edition Holiday box will be delivered mid-December. We hope you enjoy this unique POPSUGAR Special Edition Must Have box! We canâ€™t wait for you to see whatâ€™s inside! You will receive a confirmation email shortly, and weâ€™ll notify you when your box is on its way!


----------



## IffB (Oct 30, 2013)

Got it!


----------



## IffB (Oct 30, 2013)

Double post! Impulse buy, no spoilers....


----------



## Schmootc (Oct 30, 2013)

Gave in and bought one too. Figured I deserved it after resisting the NM one. Fingers crossed for no gold jewelry!


----------



## TellulaBlue (Oct 30, 2013)

That was scary, got it into my cart and signed in, but when I hit check out the site was under maintainance again...took 3 minutes for it to come back up. I managed to snag one!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmm, do I need it........?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 30, 2013)

I think they pulled it down again to switch out the images, but that was worrisome for a moment!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ordered!


----------



## amdoerr (Oct 30, 2013)

I was absolutely not going to get this box because I just got a years subscription yesterday... but I have 0 self control. Purchased


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 30, 2013)

It's up for sale!


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 30, 2013)

Got it!  Woo hoo!  Can't wait for mid-December.  And fingers crossed this sells out quickly and they announce a men's holiday box!


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 30, 2013)

Purchased! I am so excited for November and December now!


----------



## lipstick18 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ordered! What a sucker I am.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got it!  Woo hoo!  Can't wait for mid-December.  And fingers crossed this sells out quickly and they announce a men's holiday box!
I would also love to see a men's holiday box. My boyfriend would NEVER buy one for himself, so it would definitely be a surprise for him if I ordered one.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 30, 2013)

They probably won't release a spoiler, unless sales are very slow.  Somehow I seriously doubt sales for this will be slow, it's a lower price point than the NM box.  

I have to wait until pay day, so looks like I'll purchase tomorrow, if there are any left.


----------



## had706 (Oct 30, 2013)

I definitely do not "need" this box....but I ordered it anyway!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 30, 2013)

I can't believe there is no spoiler!  Maybe if it doesn't sell out in the next few minutes they will release one!  After they raised the price of the NM box to $250, $100 seems like a bargain!  But-I will resist it unless I see a spoiler I can't refuse.


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 30, 2013)

Ordered mine!


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 30, 2013)

Got one!


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 30, 2013)

I literally ordered it on A red light in my car on my phone lol


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just got mine  now I can get back to focusing on studying for my boards !!


----------



## IffB (Oct 30, 2013)

Crap - I double order when the site went down for maintenance after my first attempt!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 30, 2013)

I hope there are some left when I get paid friday morning...ahhh...


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 30, 2013)

Got it!!! So excited! The holidays are kind of stressful for me, so this will definitely bring some cheer!


----------



## Litigatrix (Oct 30, 2013)

Argh! No spoilers...I just can't make myself do it for $100.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Even just a teeny tiny hint would have swayed me.


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 30, 2013)

Got one!!


----------



## adrienne27 (Oct 30, 2013)

Its up.  100 dollars.


----------



## artlover13 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ordered - and know I'm all about knowing what it is in. And not just for me, but for potential presents.  Making my lists already.


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 30, 2013)

I really need a spoiler.


----------



## notsousual (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm so bummed. My husband was going to order this box for me for my birthday this Monday but we just learned yesterday that my amazing father in law passed away suddenly. Now that we had to book him an emergancy flight from Washington state, I don't have the heart to ask him to buy me this box.

On the upside, this will be the first time I get the opportunity to spend my birthday with him since he went into the military, 3 years ago. Getting the opportunity to spend time with my husband and family in their time of need means more to me than this box.

I hope this box is amazing! I can't wait to see what you ladies receive!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really need a spoiler.

Me too! I just can't seem to pull the trigger without one.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *notsousual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so bummed. My husband was going to order this box for me for my birthday this Monday but we just learned yesterday that my amazing father in law passed away suddenly. Now that we had to book him an emergancy flight from Washington state, I don't have the heart to ask him to buy me this box.

On the upside, this will be the first time I get the opportunity to spend my birthday with him since he went into the military, 3 years ago. Getting the opportunity to spend time with my husband and family in their time of need means more to me than this box.

I hope this box is amazing! I can't wait to see what you ladies receive!

Sorry for your family's loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 30, 2013)

Ordered one! This is my first special edition box from PS! I thought I would for sure do this one since I can't afford the Neiman Marcus box. I figure on this box, if I don't like everything I can gift those items to my cousin for Christmas. A gamble I can handle better than $250! I can't wait to get this one! =D


----------



## KayEss (Oct 30, 2013)

So my mom said she would buy this "for me" (as in I order it, then she puts the money back into my account) as a Christmas gift....on the condition that I go spoiler free until Christmas. It is going to be torture, but I ordered it! Interesting to see that this year it is shipping "mid-month," since last year they just promised we'd have them by Christmas. I can't wait for this one!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 30, 2013)

DYING! Not even ONE little hint???? Come ON PS!!!!!


----------



## Eleda (Oct 30, 2013)

I got the nina garcia box, will skip this one. Hopefully it will be amazing for everyone!!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

Did anyone get an e-mail from PS saying that the LE box is now on sale? I didn't, but I also didn't get the one about the NM box either so.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just wondering if they've sent it out yet.


----------



## missemiee (Oct 30, 2013)

Had to get it. Now I have something to look forward to since deciding not to get the Neiman Marcus box; which I still have pangs of regret about not buying but I need to move on! Lol.




It doesn't help that this is what I have to look at from inside my store front windows 40 hours a week!!!


----------



## Dakota750 (Oct 30, 2013)

Without a spoiler, I think I'm going to pass on this one.  If there's something in it that I just have to have, there's always trading and eBay.  Hope it's an amazing box for you ladies!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 30, 2013)

Man, I need to stop but I can't! I just ordered this one on top of an annual sub, plus my ipsy sub just activated and Yuzen shipped yesterday. Going to be a busy couple months!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get an e-mail from PS saying that the LE box is now on sale? I didn't, but I also didn't get the one about the NM box either so.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just wondering if they've sent it out yet.
I didn't get emails for either box. I wonder if they don't bother to send them out immediately because if it sells out in the first 8 hours then there's no point?


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get emails for either box. I wonder if they don't bother to send them out immediately because if it sells out in the first 8 hours then there's no point?

Could be. I just wondered because they mentioned on their FB page that they would send an e-mail out.


----------



## klg534 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Could be. I just wondered because they mentioned on their FB page that they would send an e-mail out.
I got an email about an hour ago...


----------



## Snolili (Oct 30, 2013)

No spoilers? Even though I cancled my montly box, I was considering this one. (Tiny bit of regret for passing on the NM box, I really wanted that throw) But $100 without a single spoiler is a lot...


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 30, 2013)

I haven't gotten an email, but thanks to you ladies, I got my order in. I enjoyed everything from last year and what I didn't, I was able to gift.


----------



## CurlyExpat (Oct 30, 2013)

I ordered this as a Christmas present to myself and the Nina Garcia box for my birthday in November. So I'm a happy camper.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm considering this one since I didn't get the NM box but still not sure. Hard to make the decision! If it was lower priced I would have bough it already but I'm hesitant because of the price although it's way less than the NM box.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm really excited as this will be my first special edition box!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 30, 2013)

I was so going to get this, but since there isn't a spoiler I decided to pass. I'd rather regret not buying it, then buying it especially at $100! I'm excited to see what you guys get though!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was so going to get this, but since there isn't a spoiler I decided to pass. I'd rather regret not buying it, then buying it especially at $100! I'm excited to see what you guys get though! 

Same here! I'm holding off.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 30, 2013)

For the fall box, was the ring spoiler posted straight away or did it come later?

I would not have liked the last holiday box at all, but loved the fall one; I ended up buying it on ebay after having missed it. I passed on both NM and Nina Garcia, so I feel like I deserve something, I just don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## amdoerr (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For the fall box, was the ring spoiler posted straight away or did it come later?

I would not have liked the last holiday box at all, but loved the fall one; I ended up buying it on ebay after having missed it. I passed on both NM and Nina Garcia, so I feel like I deserve something, I just don't want to be disappointed. 
I'm fairly positive that the ring spoiler came after the box was released. I remember I bought it right away, then when we received the spoiler after I was kinda bummed that I did get it!


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 30, 2013)

I bought it!  I didn't get the NM one, even though I really, really, really, really, REALLY wanted one!  So I HAD to have this one.... oh the justification I can think up when it comes to purchasing sub boxes and the LE boxes!

I'm not sure if I want a spoiler for this box or not.  I can never seem to go spoiler free even though I try very hard.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmm, I just got the e-mail from PS about the box. A bit late but glad to see I got it this time


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 30, 2013)

Just got the email from PS announcing this box! Guess I am on the list after all.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Oct 30, 2013)

I caved!  I loved the holiday box last year so I'm looking forward to what Popsugar can surprise me with this year.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in... &amp; I bought one for my best friend for her dec bday and 1 for my sister for the holidays...


----------



## Shauna825 (Oct 30, 2013)

I just ordered!  I hope it's good


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For the fall box, was the ring spoiler posted straight away or did it come later?

I would not have liked the last holiday box at all, but loved the fall one; I ended up buying it on ebay after having missed it. I passed on both NM and Nina Garcia, so I feel like I deserve something, I just don't want to be disappointed. 
I'm fairly positive that the ring spoiler came after the box was released. I remember I bought it right away, then when we received the spoiler after I was kinda bummed that I did get it!

Ahh, you're right! I realized I could look up the emails; the first announcement went out on 31 July, with the spoiler on 7 August. But NM sold out so fast... I wonder it's worth waiting to see?


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 30, 2013)

The popsugar boxes are guaranteed to be worth 3 times the cost right? So, this box should have at least $300 worth of products? Is that right? I thought I read that that was how the other boxes worked.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The popsugar boxes are guaranteed to be worth 3 times the cost right? So, this box should have at least $300 worth of products? Is that right? I thought I read that that was how the other boxes worked.

The last LE holiday box was valued at around $275, so yeah, 3 times the $100 cost seems to be about right.


----------



## polarama (Oct 30, 2013)

I took the plunge!  I passed on the Fall box and the NM box so I felt like I *had* to get this one.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in! I got it before the PopSugar email arrived.

If this doesn't sell out today, we may get a spoiler tomorrow.

Isn't that what they did with the other LE boxes?

I think they show a one item spoiler around a day or so after it is available to motivate more people to buy it.

I'm pretty sure they did that with the Fall Box (the knot ring) and the Summer Box (the Harlow glasses).

Does anyone else remember the timings of the spoilers?


----------



## Starcrossed2810 (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh god I still cannot decide ! On the one hand I really love getting a suprise christmas gift for myself, on the other hand there is the big sale at Sephora coming up... 

I just don't know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but how long can I wait on this one when the NM sold out in 12 hours ???


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 30, 2013)

I would just say to be cautious about whether it's actually going to be "worth" three times the cost, just bc some of them haven't seemed that way and retail prices can be inflated. I am hopeful but also consider this box a fun treat vs feeling like it will be a value purchase.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would just say to be cautious about whether it's actually going to be "worth" three times the cost, just bc some of them haven't seemed that way and retail prices can be inflated. I am hopeful but also consider this box a fun treat vs feeling like it will be a value purchase.

I look at it this way too, as the prices tend to be inflated and many of the items aren't things I would purchase for myself or even things that I like. So the true "value" to me can vary quite dramatically from the advertised value of the box, or even what others value it at.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Oct 30, 2013)

Does anyone know when the box will ship? My bday is Dec 5. So if it'll be here by then, I'm totally down!


----------



## had706 (Oct 30, 2013)

The email I got says we will receive mid-December.



> Does anyone know when the box will ship? My bday is Dec 5. So if it'll be here by then, I'm totally down!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 30, 2013)

Okay now that I am actually getting this box I am thinking more about what might be inside. Zip pouch in metallic that could double as a clutch Party crackers like jouer had last year or something else festive for hosting a party A festive lip product or nail product Chocolate A statement necklace Some kind of body moisturizer or hair mask Fuzzy warm socks Some things I don't really want More eyeshadow palettes bc they just sent two of them out Earrings or rings Pretty much anything else would be great !


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 30, 2013)

I got the box the second it went on sale was scared it would sell out.. really excited for it


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I look at it this way too, as the prices tend to be inflated and many of the items aren't things I would purchase for myself or even things that I like. So the true "value" to me can vary quite dramatically from the advertised value of the box, or even what others value it at.
I agree with you completely. I'm all about the subjective value of a box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know when the box will ship? My bday is Dec 5. So if it'll be here by then, I'm totally down!
I think my email said mid dec


----------



## annifer (Oct 30, 2013)

That will be nice getting it mid-December because I will be out of town for Christmas.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay now that I am actually getting this box I am thinking more about what might be inside.

Zip pouch in metallic that could double as a clutch
Party crackers like jouer had last year or something else festive for hosting a party
A festive lip product or nail product
Chocolate
A statement necklace
Some kind of body moisturizer or hair mask
Fuzzy warm socks

Some things I don't really want
More eyeshadow palettes bc they just sent two of them out
Earrings or rings

Pretty much anything else would be great !

Ahhh the "christmas crackers" by nails inc. would be perfect!!


----------



## ashleygo (Oct 30, 2013)

I ordered mine right as it went on sale. I have no idea what to expect in it and I don't even care it'll be a much needed special treat. Now to decide if I am gonna go spoiler free.....

Who am I kidding I have no patience I'll cave.

Things I don't want to see:

any sort of face wash or scrub

more than one food item (really prefer none, but I doubt that will happen)

any sort of fitness DVD

a book (not very luxury)

Candle (hoping we will get one in November's box)


----------



## s112095 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'd love it if there were a spoiler. I'm getting my tonsils removed next week, and Christmas coming makes me a little hesitant to just buy.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Oct 30, 2013)

I did it! I'm 67% excited and 33% nervous. I'm sure it'll be a great box, it just seems like such a long way away! I love and hate the suspense.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 30, 2013)

I would caution those purchasing these as xmas gifts, last year some shipping delays caused the box to arrive after xmas.  Something to be aware of...December is a busy month I'd be prepared with a back up plan just in case the box is delayed.

I'd rather not read a bunch of posts filled with nasty emails going to PS about how they ruined xmas because SmartPost is slow to ship. 

We know smartpost is slow, it could stand to reason they'll be slow-er in December.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 30, 2013)

I was one of the lucky ones to receive mine on time, there were a lot of ladies that didnt receive there's til after the holidays. Since PS took a lot of backlash, my bet is that there on it this year. Last holiday edition was their first special edition box and they also had the men's edition along with their regular monthly and I think they hit a major learning curve that go around. I think it's safe to say that it's been smooth sailing since. So excited for this box- I'm hoping for one of the new dark &amp; vampy lipstick color that's everywhere right now... Want It but I don't think I can wait a month and a half for it... It's a must buy now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxcel6 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just signed up! The last thing I need is another subscription box but I loved the last special edition box so much plus I didn't buy the NM box (very proud of myself for that) so I deserve this!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really hope there isn't any make up (especially eye shadow and eyeliner) in this box... I'm up to my eyeballs in makeup with all my subscriptions.

I wouldn't mind hair care, home stuff and "fashion" items like a scarf, gloves, hat, socks or tee shirt.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

I got this!  I am weak, oh so weakâ€¦.

But like some of you, I justified it because I didn't blow a ton of cash on the NM box (too posh for my wallet right now).  That and I'm probably only going to stick with Popsugar for a few more months.  Just found out I'm having a baby, so time to start cutting back.. soon, perhaps, but not right now.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Oct 31, 2013)

> I got this! Â I am weak, oh so weakâ€¦. But like some of you, I justified it because I didn't blow a ton of cash on the NM box (too posh for my wallet right now). Â That and I'm probably only going to stick with Popsugar for a few more months. Â Just found out I'm having a baby, so time to start cutting back.. soon, perhaps, but not right now.


 Congrats!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm torn - I haven't liked a lot of the LE boxes so far, so I'm leaning towards not purchasing (I haven't sprung for one yet, and just upped to a 6 month sub), but...tempted.  On the other hand, if I don't, I could take advantage of more black Friday sales.. hmmm.


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys are going to laugh SO HARD at me, but honestly my favorite part of last year's holiday box was the hand soap.  I actually liked it so much that I bought another bottle and refills.  Seems to last forever, even though I'm OCD and I wash my hands about 50 times a day.  It just felt so good and smooth and delicious.  The crazy "robot bladder" purse - meh.  What brand was it, again?  Stylemint?  It was something cheap-ish.  Used it once.  Hated the lotion, the cuff, and (shockingly) the Tocca candles and chocolates.  However, I loved the last special edition box this summer, so maybe... I don't know.  Should I get it?  Totally on the fence now, but it's still a lot of money to spend when it's a crapshoot if I'm going to like everything, or anything even.
I'm the same! I actually still have my glass bottle and bought Ivory soap to refill it with because I loved the dispenser so much that I wouldn't even consider getting rid of it. I really want to get a refill so badly because ya, it's soap, but it's REALLY nice soap and the soap actually lasted me almost a whole year, and it's the bathroom one so it gets used multiple times a day.

That robot bladder purse was awful. The cuff and the candle I ended up selling at a garage sale, and the chocolates were hands down the worst I have ever had. The white chocolate peppercorn lemon one gave me absolutely awful heartburn and I was literally belching up and tasting peppercorns and lemons ALL DAY LONG. To the point where I was nauseous. My stomach did not agree with that candy at all and I ended up throwing the peppercorn ones all away.

I'm torn about this box though. I really really want it, but I shouldn't spend money.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 31, 2013)

I gifted the soap and lotion last year to my mother in law because it was Lavender, and I hate Lavender. She LOVES both, especially the soap. She's even buying them for her friends for Christmas this year. I have used it and it really is awesome soap. I just wish I'd gotten a different scent. I didn't like anything from the box last year, but I have faith that this one will be better.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Any spoilers yet?


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm the same! I actually still have my glass bottle and bought Ivory soap to refill it with because I loved the dispenser so much that I wouldn't even consider getting rid of it. I really want to get a refill so badly because ya, it's soap, but it's REALLY nice soap and the soap actually lasted me almost a whole year, and it's the bathroom one so it gets used multiple times a day.

That robot bladder purse was awful. The cuff and the candle I ended up selling at a garage sale, and the chocolates were hands down the worst I have ever had. The white chocolate peppercorn lemon one gave me absolutely awful heartburn and I was literally belching up and tasting peppercorns and lemons ALL DAY LONG. To the point where I was nauseous. My stomach did not agree with that candy at all and I ended up throwing the peppercorn ones all away.

I'm torn about this box though. I really really want it, but I shouldn't spend money.
lol...I loved that candy. The lemon peppercorn was my favorite!


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 31, 2013)

Ugh, mid December seems an eternity away.


----------



## mmccann13 (Oct 31, 2013)

i am so tempted to buy it but there was so much from the last "holiday" limited edition box that i hated, the purse was awful, the soap smelled terrible and was broken when i got it, and the candy was terrible! But i love mystery and i really want the box lol!


----------



## artlover13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just saw the one-size fits most Amicale Cashmere Ballet Slipper on Rue La-La.  Now that is a slipper/sock I think everyone would like.  Five colors and the retail is $119.  On Rue-la-la for $49.  I'm hoping something like this is in the holiday box!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *artlover13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw the one-size fits most Amicale Cashmere Ballet Slipper on Rue La-La.  Now that is a slipper/sock I think everyone would like.  Five colors and the retail is $119.  On Rue-la-la for $49.  I'm hoping something like this is in the holiday box!
Now those are adorable!


----------



## sylarana (Oct 31, 2013)

Got one as well. I didn't even think about the NM one with the $250 price tag, but I'm treating myself to this one for the holidays. And, I'll try to stay spoiler free to keep it a mystery.

Those ballet slippers look wonderful, but I think going with a one-size-fits-all approach will only make people unhappy. It simply can't work with every foot .. some are tiny and some are big. One-size-fits-all usually only translates to average size. I like the idea of using gift cards for size-relevant items. It just has to be better thought out than stichfix with their upper limit.

Living in CA, I just hope it won't be too focused on cold weather items.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this yet, but Zoya's got a great deal going on today. If you play the little Halloween game, it gives you a unique code that gives you a free polish with a purchase - even if all you buy is a color spoon! I found it here:

zoya.com/halloween


----------



## JessP (Oct 31, 2013)

I caved and bought this one. And I'm happy about it lol.


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 31, 2013)

According to the PSMH Facebook account, there are less than 100 boxes left!  FYI for those on the fence or waiting for spoilers, etc...


----------



## OiiO (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to the PSMH Facebook account, there are less than 100 boxes left!  FYI for those on the fence or waiting for spoilers, etc...
Just saw that too... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to the PSMH Facebook account, there are less than 100 boxes left!  FYI for those on the fence or waiting for spoilers, etc...
Good to know! I'm convinced this box will be great!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 31, 2013)

Quick, someone convince me I don't need this box before it sells out!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quick, someone convince me I don't need this box before it sells out!!
crickets....  hurry! less than 100 left!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 31, 2013)

Come on gals ... Drink the kool- aid &amp; come along for the ride!!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 31, 2013)

Haha, you guys are such enablers...and I love it

Purchased!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, you guys are such enablers...and I love it

Purchased!
YAY!!  It will be fun to share when it arrives!!  You will love it - or gift it - or sell it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY!!  It will be fun to share when it arrives!!  You will love it - or gift it - or sell it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's what I'm figuring...And it's also how I'll justify it to my fiance when he gets home^_^'


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, I caved. I'll wait til the 24th to open it. 

I felt that it would be best to get my own holiday gift out of the way early, so that I can now focus properly on getting gifts for other people and appreciating the season. It's a real act of selflessness on my part, but we all have to do something, right?


----------



## s112095 (Oct 31, 2013)

Well I bit that bullet.


----------



## mks8372 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I caved. I'll wait til the 24th to open it.

I felt that it would be best to get my own holiday gift out of the way early, so that I can now focus properly on getting gifts for other people and appreciating the season. It's a real act of selflessness on my part, but we all have to do something, right?
tee hee....I agree, sometimes we just have to do what we have to do for those we love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But.... I don't think I am going to able to wait till the 24th to open it!!!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 31, 2013)

I caved. I REALLY should not have since I'm saving up for my wedding in april though.


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 31, 2013)

Soo jealous! You guys have Popsugar boxes to open in Dec. Holiday box and the regular monthly box. Now, that's a real treat!!


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Soo jealous! You guys have Popsugar boxes to open in Dec. Holiday box and the regular monthly box. Now, that's a real treat!!
Yes it is!  I just hope the regular december box AND the holiday box are both awesome.  It would be horrible if they spent more time and concentrated more on one box than another!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh, I just bought the holiday one. I really wish I could get a subscription again. But maybe next year.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 31, 2013)

.....The holiday box isn't sold out yet. I feel kind of silly that I rushed to buy it after seeing PS's FB comment that there are less than 100 left. Looks like I bought into their marketing hype like a sucker^_^'


----------



## s112095 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  .....The holiday box isn't sold out yet. I feel kind of silly that I rushed to buy it after seeing PS's FB comment that there are less than 100 left. Looks like I bought into their marketing hype like a sucker^_^'



 Me too.


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  .....The holiday box isn't sold out yet. I feel kind of silly that I rushed to buy it after seeing PS's FB comment that there are less than 100 left. Looks like I bought into their marketing hype like a sucker^_^'




Don't feel bad.  With the NM box selling out as fast as it did, I couldn't log onto my PS account fast enough so I created another account.  I was afraid the holiday box was going to sell out just as fast.  I fell for it too!


----------



## jessrose18 (Nov 1, 2013)

sold out!

hope all the ladies that wanted one got one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  sold out!

hope all the ladies that wanted one got one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Dang! I must have bought one of the last ones then, since I just got mine a little bit ago. Crazy!

I didn't think it was that close to selling out yet, although I was surprised that there were any left when I got home from work. I thought for sure they would all be gone by then.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 1, 2013)

I got one. Now I'm debating, do I open it as soon as I get it so that I can gift the items I don't like... Or, do I save it and open it on Christmas so that I can have something exciting to open for myself on Christmas?


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 1, 2013)

I caved and got one. This will be my first limited edition box. I really hope I like it. I am nervous I won't like it now that I bought it.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got one. Now I'm debating, do I open it as soon as I get it so that I can gift the items I don't like... Or, do I save it and open it on Christmas so that I can have something exciting to open for myself on Christmas?
That's a really good question ... I'll be getting the December PSMH box already. I think I might save the Holiday box for Christmas because I'll probably be home alone on either Christmas Eve or Christmas Day (boyfriend is out of town and family is doing a "low key" Christmas this year). It would be a good treat for myself. And if I do want to regift items then I'll just save them for other occasions.

My biggest concern is that I might spot a spoiler accidentally if I wait! And even though the boxes are still special after seeing a spoiler they just don't have the same surprise factor.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I caved and got one. This will be my first limited edition box. I really hope I like it. I am nervous I won't like it now that I bought it.
It's my first LE box too and I'm a little nervous but also excited! I've read so many reviews of the other boxes trying to guess how good this one will be.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 1, 2013)

I think I will be waiting to open mine on Christmas. I don't ever have presents to open on Christmas as my husband is a stick in the mud and doesn't do presents.


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 1, 2013)

Heck if I'm waiting until Christmas to open it! I'm tearing into that baby as soon as I get it!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I will be waiting to open mine on Christmas. I don't ever have presents to open on Christmas as my husband is a stick in the mud and doesn't do presents.
Oh no!! My family is having a "no presents" Christmas this year which is a bummer although it means I get to spend more money on myself. I like finding presents for other people though; it's always fun when you really get them something perfect.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Heck if I'm waiting until Christmas to open it! I'm tearing into that baby as soon as I get it!
Go for it! I'm not entirely sure I can wait either ... we'll see how things go. 

I've been known to buy myself things and then wrap them and put them under the tree to myself (from myself). Just because I like opening presents (and I like wrapping presents). I guess I'm weird!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 1, 2013)

Nooooo! My paycheck doesn't get deposited until this time...I just missed it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nooooo! My paycheck doesn't get deposited until this time...I just missed it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs28 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nooooo! My paycheck doesn't get deposited until this time...I just missed it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



  I'm sorry!  I know that's disappointing. It's like not getting the November box only 1,000 times worse.  Buy yourself something nice with the money instead, even though it's not the same thing!


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nooooo! My paycheck doesn't get deposited until this time...I just missed it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I think someone wrote a couple pages back that they bought two by accident.  Maybe she'll sell it to you?


----------



## IffB (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think someone wrote a couple pages back that they bought two by accident.  Maybe she'll sell it to you?
That was me - I emailed PS and they canceled one order - sorry!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes it is!  I just hope the regular december box AND the holiday box are both awesome.  It would be horrible if they spent more time and concentrated more on one box than another!
If it helps, last December's regular box still remains my favorite one to date.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 1, 2013)

> If it helps, last December's regular box still remains my favorite one to date.


 Me too... I loved the bodium mugs and the delicious tea.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 1, 2013)

Take the $100 and go on Sephora when they have the 20% off sale this month for VIB's! You could probably get all kinds of awesome sets with that.

Or get a regular December box! Their regular boxes are awesome too.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 1, 2013)

December seems so far away, I'm so impatient.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 1, 2013)

:-( oops I was too late too. My bank account is happy though


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  December seems so far away, I'm so impatient.
Agreed. It's funny that I've been sitting here thinking of the LE box and the regular box for December and totally spacing that we'll be getting a November box before then!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 1, 2013)

Question for everyone.

So I really want to get all the ladies in the family (2 sister inlaws, and 1 mother) a gift box for Christmas.  Since the LE is sold out, I see several comments the December one is/has been still a great gift for the $$.

Do I order, and say what month I want the gift for?  Or do I wait till end of November to order a Dec box?  Feeling a little awkward about everything selling out.

thanks


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd get the December box for them. You can always add to it as well!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question for everyone.

So I really want to get all the ladies in the family (2 sister inlaws, and 1 mother) a gift box for Christmas.  Since the LE is sold out, I see several comments the December one is/has been still a great gift for the $$.

Do I order, and say what month I want the gift for?  Or do I wait till end of November to order a Dec box?  Feeling a little awkward about everything selling out.

thanks
I think you would want to wait until November is over to order. The only reason the other boxes are selling out is that they are LE. You may also just be able to purchase a sub as a gift? Check their website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skyflower (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question for everyone.

So I really want to get all the ladies in the family (2 sister inlaws, and 1 mother) a gift box for Christmas.  Since the LE is sold out, I see several comments the December one is/has been still a great gift for the $$.

Do I order, and say what month I want the gift for?  Or do I wait till end of November to order a Dec box?  Feeling a little awkward about everything selling out.

thanks

hi, i'm new!  my first post






I placed an order last week for a year long subscription, and it sounds like they are sold out of the november boxes and my subscription will begin in december, but i'm waitlisted for november. 

and reading the forums it sounds like i won't be getting the november box as they are likely sold out. 

but i wouldn't recommended waiting until the end of november in case you are waitlisted until january...  i placed my order end of october and will be getting december.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question for everyone.

So I really want to get all the ladies in the family (2 sister inlaws, and 1 mother) a gift box for Christmas.  Since the LE is sold out, I see several comments the December one is/has been still a great gift for the $$.

Do I order, and say what month I want the gift for?  Or do I wait till end of November to order a Dec box?  Feeling a little awkward about everything selling out.

thanks
I think you would want to wait until November is over to order. The only reason the other boxes are selling out is that they are LE. You may also just be able to purchase a sub as a gift? Check their website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


The problem with that is that there tends to be a waiting list! People who sign up now are getting in for the December box because November is sold out...but if you wait too long, December might sell out and you wouldn't get a box tip January...


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes- I agree with these gals- they are selling the December box so just make sure you uncheck the wait list box if you indeed want the December box.


----------



## Babs28 (Nov 1, 2013)

I agree with the rest of the ladies. DO NOT WAIT until the end of November to order for December. December will likely sell out pretty quickly since it's a great gift for The holidays. I would order the boxes now if you can.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ann, I agree with you. It is so hard around the Christmas season for the post office, UPS! Fed Ex who are shipping ton of boxes and to keep track of everyone. . .i sure wouldn't want that job. I just hate seeing such negative comments about "I haven't got my box yet, why hasn't it arrived, or shame on Popsugar for getting it out so late". Popsugar depends on all the other companies to get their products in, then get them in the mail to Popsugar, and then packing and shipping to us and while all the while keeping track of every item, not breaking or crushing something, I don't know how they do it??? It amazes me we even get it at all!


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 1, 2013)

> Ann, I agree with you. It is so hard around the Christmas season for the post office, UPS! Fed Ex who are shipping ton of boxes and to keep track of everyone. . .i sure wouldn't want that job. I just hate seeing such negative comments about "I haven't got my box yet, why hasn't it arrived, or shame on Popsugar for getting it out so late". Popsugar depends on all the other companies to get their products in, then get them in the mail to Popsugar, and then packing and shipping to us and while all the while keeping track of every item, not breaking or crushing something, I don't know how they do it??? It amazes me we even get it at all!


 I agree! My husband is a mailman, and he works hard! He can't deliver anything until he actually receives it, lol. Our packages make a lot of different stops before they actually make it to our mailman. There aren't as many sorting and processing facilities as there used to be.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 1, 2013)

I just hope everyone's box makes it on time and in good shape! Now what's in them are another question for another day!!!! LOL


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 2, 2013)

I've never had problems with my boxes. The only time I've had problems with things breaking wasn't the fault of the postal service, it was the fault of the company I bought stuff from because they packaged their stuff really horribly.

I just hope whatever is in this box is awesome because $100 is a lot! I could have bought a 3 month sub for that instead and it probably would have been way more cost effective. I do this every year when they release these and then wish I had gotten a 3 month sub instead.

Ah well.


----------



## KayEss (Nov 3, 2013)

Last year's box was simply promised to arrive by Christmas. I thought it was a bad move to promise something like that, especially for such a big holiday, and end up not following through. I got my box beforehand but not everyone did. This time around I am not as worried since they are shipping them "mid-month." I am hoping they will arrive around the same time as the regular December box.

It is going to be torture waiting until Christmas but my mom bought it for me as a gift so I guess I will be forced to go spoiler free. We have a really small Christmas (just her and I and the kitties), so it will be fun for both of us to have no clue what's in it since there are never really presents from anyone except each other.

I am glad I secured a box but jeez, it will be two months of waiting if I don't get to open it until Christmas Eve! (We do presents on Christmas Eve, stockings on Christmas Day.) I just have to remember, there will be a November and December box in there somewhere to tide me over!


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 3, 2013)

i couldn't afford the neimans box and my paycheck was a lazy witch so i missed out on the holiday box as well.boo hiss!or as my son says..a boo a hisk!!he's 6, i don't ask questions yet.i cannot wait to see whats in these boxes!!! ermagerrr!!!!


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i couldn't afford the neimans box and my paycheck was a lazy witch so i missed out on the holiday box as well.boo hiss!or as my son says..a boo a hisk!!he's 6, i don't ask questions yet.i cannot wait to see whats in these boxes!!! ermagerrr!!!!
If you don't already have a regular sub, I really think the December boxes are usually just as good as these holiday ones. You could always get one instead? I mean they're usually the same size and everything.


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 3, 2013)

thanks, calimel!i've been a subscriber from the start, but you're right.i hope they keep being awesome on the holiday months.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 4, 2013)

> If you don't already have a regular sub, I really think the December boxes are usually just as good as these holiday ones. You could always get one instead? I mean they're usually the same size and everything.


 Are they really about the same as the LE boxes? That's kind of disappointing, since I splurged and bought the LE. Oh well, I guess we will see.


----------



## KayEss (Nov 4, 2013)

> Are they really about the same as the LE boxes? That's kind of disappointing, since I splurged and bought the LE. Oh well, I guess we will see.


 Monthly boxes are usually about $100 retail value, while LE boxes are usually around $300, so, no, I wouldn't say they are the same. Items in LE boxes do tend to be more on the premium side so I wouldn't expect 3x the items, but there is a reason they charge more for these ones.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 4, 2013)

(Admitting that I would secretly love it if it meant getting 2-3 times the middle-class type items instead of more luxurious brands...but I know I am in the minority.)


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

(Admitting that I would secretly love it if it meant getting 2-3 times the middle-class type items instead of more luxurious brands...but I know I am in the minority.)
Actually it would be pretty neat if they offered some "Super Edition" box that just featured a whole slew of middle-class type items! 

Speaking of which ... I noticed that most of the LE boxes were actually "Limited Edition" whereas the holiday box is "Special Edition". Do you think that's going to affect the types of products we receive? Is this the first "Special Edition" box that is being sent out? Or do you think they just changed the wording of the holiday box to make the NM box sound more luxurious?


----------



## mpatt01 (Nov 4, 2013)

My holiday box says "processing" under "shipped on".  When are they supposed to arrive?  I wasn't expecting it until December.


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My holiday box says "processing" under "shipped on".  When are they supposed to arrive?  I wasn't expecting it until December.

I'm pretty sure mine's said that since the day I bought it, so I wouldn't take it to mean much.


----------



## mpatt01 (Nov 4, 2013)

> I'm pretty sure mine's said that since the day I bought it, so I wouldn't take it to mean much.


 Oh boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh boo






Yeah I know. At first I was like



and then I was like


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 6, 2013)

This would be fun to get in the Holiday Box: Ciate Mini Mani Month!

http://www.sephora.com/mini-mani-month-P383154?om_mmc=oth-fb-11062013-ciateminimani


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 6, 2013)

> This would be fun to get in the Holiday Box: Ciate Mini Mani Month! http://www.sephora.com/mini-mani-month-P383154?om_mmc=oth-fb-11062013-ciateminimani


 I saw this yesterday but scored a Benefit advent calendar instead. Thanks to whoever posted about that! So this may be a dumb question but why is there a funnel?


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 6, 2013)

> This would be fun to get in the Holiday Box: Ciate Mini Mani Month! http://www.sephora.com/mini-mani-month-P383154?om_mmc=oth-fb-11062013-ciateminimani


 Too cute... I have no idea what you use the funnel for... Maybe setting the stones/cavier pearls in your nail?


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 6, 2013)

I



> Too cute... I have no idea what you use the funnel for... Maybe setting the stones/cavier pearls in your nail?


 I would think you would use it to get the pearls back into the bottle after doing your nails...kinda like getting the left over glitter back into the bottle??


----------



## JessP (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would think you would use it to get the pearls back into the bottle after doing your nails...kinda like getting the left over glitter back into the bottle??
That's correct!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a Ciate caviar kit and you need the funnel to put the unused beads back in their bottle - some beads don't adhere to the nail if there are already a lot of beads stuck on, they just fall off into the tray thing. They thought of everything over at Ciate lol.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This would be fun to get in the Holiday Box: Ciate Mini Mani Month!

http://www.sephora.com/mini-mani-month-P383154?om_mmc=oth-fb-11062013-ciateminimani
WOW!  Fun! I have a friend that would love this!!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 6, 2013)

I personally have had enough nail polish and colors for every event that could last a life time, so a expensive collection of mini nail polishes would not be at all good and take up way too much $$ in the pot! I wouldnt mind a nice polish or two, but that's it. I think a nice make up appliance would be wonderful. Who knowsA. Everyone has their dreams as to what they would like, but the question is? What would Popsugar like us to have!!! ; )


----------



## KayEss (Nov 7, 2013)

> (Admitting that I would secretly love it if it meant getting 2-3 times the middle-class type items instead of more luxurious brands...but I know I am in the minority.)


 No way! I would totally love it. The more items the better if they're still decent quality!


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW!  Fun! I have a friend that would love this!!  Thanks for posting.

You're welcome! I thought it was so cute and a nice way to try a whole bunch of colours. You could even break up the set and give some as stocking stuffers or put them in homemade Christmas crackers!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I personally have had enough nail polish and colors for every event that could last a life time, so a expensive collection of mini nail polishes would not be at all good and take up way too much $$ in the pot! I wouldnt mind a nice polish or two, but that's it. I think a nice make up appliance would be wonderful. Who knowsA. Everyone has their dreams as to what they would like, but the question is? What would Popsugar like us to have!!! ; )

Yeah, it wouldn't work for everyone and I agree, it's pretty expensive. But I'm pretty new to the polish fad so I still need to build up my collection, so this set would be nice for that. Plus, if people didn't like or need it, it would make a great Christmas gift.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

I understand your reasoning. But I would hate to break up the box and as far as giving it as a gift, I don't know,anyone who would wear glitter and beads in such in their polish and I know I wouldnt!


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 7, 2013)

There is now a LE Holiday box "For Him" for sale on Popsugar site. I'm on the fence about getting it. My husband probably would like it, but maybe not enough for a $100 purchase.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 7, 2013)

Did you gals see that they released a must have holiday box for HIM!?


----------



## Andi B (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, I just got an email about the "For Him" box, but I'm torn as well.  I got the last one, and my hubby was mostly very happy with it....but he's reaaaally picky!  The only reason I ended up ordering the other one was because we'd already seen the spoilers and he knew he wanted the S'well bottle and he liked the sunglasses.  Without any spoilers, I'm too afraid that it might be a *dud* for him.


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 7, 2013)

I just bought it!  Love that they're doing a men's box again this year!  Hooray!


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 7, 2013)

just wish there was at least a spoiler. My husband is a very atypical guy so I don't know...


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 7, 2013)

Crap. They got me again. I'm hoping the men's box is awesome and that I can use some for my husband and some for other men in my life. We liked the summer box okay. The glasses were too small for my man as he has an atypically large dome. Our favorite thing is the swell water bottle, which is awesome for keeping adult beverages cold, btw. Also, the wing sauce has been fun to use on my otherwise boring baked chicken. He also liked the men's sunscreen. I should gift those glasses to someone soon. I feel sad that no one uses them.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

I was going to get it for my husband for Christmas and he said no way! He would rather help me pick out items he lose than to depend on someone else collection! He know I love getting the boxes and opening them and he said I could get all I wanted for me, he just would rather me get the things he wants or I want to get him than someone else! I can see his point! So NO box for hubby! He will get other items I have either already gotten him or will in the future. I do hope everyone else has fun though getting the box, this is one I am staying out of! : ( for me. : ) for him!!!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was going to get it for my husband for Christmas and he said no way! He would rather help me pick out items he lose than to depend on someone else collection! He know I love getting the boxes and opening them and he said I could get all I wanted for me, he just would rather me get the things he wants or I want to get him than someone else! I can see his point! So NO box for hubby! He will get other items I have either already gotten him or will in the future.
I do hope everyone else has fun though getting the box, this is one I am staying out of! : ( for me. : ) for him!!!

Yeah i don't think my hubby would like it either. He's kind of a control freak and he HATES surprises. He doesn't like to not know what he's getting (opposites attract cuz I LOVE surprises). I tried to get him on Birchbox Men this month, but he didn't get anything so great that it would change his mind. That was only $20 so $100 isn't a smart investment.


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 7, 2013)

> I was going to get it for my husband for Christmas and he said no way! He would rather help me pick out items he lose than to depend on someone else collection! He know I love getting the boxes and opening them and he said I could get all I wanted for me, he just would rather me get the things he wants or I want to get him than someone else! I can see his point! So NO box for hubby! He will get other items I have either already gotten him or will in the future. I do hope everyone else has fun though getting the box, this is one I am staying out of! : ( for me. : ) for him!!!


 That's the same exact situation at my end !!


----------



## alliekers (Nov 7, 2013)

Definitely a no-go for the Must Have HIM box for me. Last holiday's looked nice enough but not worth $100 IMO, at least not in relation to how much use the items would have got. Like others have said, I'd rather spend that $100 on something he's guaranteed to like.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

It's kind of nice to know that others are in the same situation I am. Husbands are funny and most of them are not picky and don't want a ton of money spent of them. So, what presents they do get they want the presents to be exactly or near to what they want or need. They don't wantmus spending money own things they might possibly not like or want or need. So I understand my husbands reasoning and in knowing what he wants and needs for Christmas,I doubt it is in that box or as Dorothy said in the Wizard of OZ. I don't think what I need is behind that curtain or in that box Mr. Wizard!!! LOL soooooooo, no Popsugar boxes for hubby!


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 8, 2013)

I would love to buy this for my husband, but he is so uninterested in fashion, style, etc. I doubt he would use anything in there. I will probably buy a nice boring sweater that he will actually wear!

Luckily I have two little girls that share my love for shopping!


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting it. My husband really isn't in to fashion either, but i think he would enjoy the surprise. I dont know! I wish they would release a spoiler!


----------



## adinegem (Nov 8, 2013)

Luckily my husband loved his popsugar summer box so I decided to get the limited holiday box for him. We enjoyed the swell water bottle and the sunglasses the most! This year we decided to get each other popsugar limited holiday boxes. I just hate the waiting game! Please post a spoiler soon!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 8, 2013)

My husband loved the summer box- those proof sunglasses have turned into his fav pair. Hunny is pretty fashionable- the perfect combo of manly with a hint of Metro...


----------



## OiiO (Nov 8, 2013)

My hubs used to be your average guy before he met me. I pretty much forced him buy nicer clothes and upgraded his skin care and hair care routine, and now he can't even think about going back to Old Navy and Nivea. His family seems super happy, too, because for the longest time they thought he'll just rot away in front of his computer and never get married  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My hubs used to be your average guy before he met me. I pretty much forced him buy nicer clothes and upgraded his skin care and hair care routine, and now he can't even think about going back to Old Navy and Nivea. His family seems super happy, too, because for the longest time they thought he'll just rot away in front of his computer and never get married  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My fiance begged me to improve his style when we started dating years ago. Needless to say I jumped all over that, lol But I can't seem to get him to do ANY kind of skincare whatsoever! It doesn't matter what I do. The guy doesn't even own moisturizer for God's sake, and keeps borrowing mine whenever he gets razor burn. I may have to cut him off to force him to buy some of his own. Tough love


----------



## OiiO (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My fiance begged me to improve his style when we started dating years ago. Needless to say I jumped all over that, lol But I can't seem to get him to do ANY kind of skincare whatsoever! It doesn't matter what I do. The guy doesn't even own moisturizer for God's sake, and keeps borrowing mine whenever he gets razor burn. I may have to cut him off to force him to buy some of his own. Tough love
Hey, you never know, that might actually work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As bad as it sounds, but that's how they're trained.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 8, 2013)

> My hubs used to be your average guy before he met me.Â I pretty much forced him buy nicer clothes and upgraded his skin care and hair care routine, and now he can't even think about going back to Old Navy and Nivea. His family seems super happy, too, because for the longest time they thought he'll just rot away in front of his computer and never get married  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This sounds like my marriage reversed lol


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 9, 2013)

Now that I have seen the November Pop Sugar box I am hoping for:

-Gourmet Hot Cocoa set

-A Clutch (Not like the one in the last Holiday LE)

-Super nice smelling Hand cream

-Eye Serum

-I would love some Alex and Ani bracelets

No:

Gift Cards

Hopefully it doesn't have more than one snack

no fitness items

As much as I love candles (no please not in my luxury box)

Gorjana &amp; Griffin


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now that I have seen the November Pop Sugar box I am hoping for:

-Gourmet Hot Cocoa set

-A Clutch (Not like the one in the last Holiday LE)

-Super nice smelling Hand cream

-Eye Serum

-I would love some Alex and Ani bracelets

No:

Gift Cards

Hopefully it doesn't have more than one snack

no fitness items

As much as I love candles (no please not in my luxury box)

Gorjana &amp; Griffin
I like your like items. I would love some Alex and Ani bracelets! I like your no items as well.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 9, 2013)

I was thinking today that a smash box cream liner palette would be the perfect kind of thing to put in a box like this one.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

You all have awesome ideas! I have to say, I would like limited (very Limited) make-up and creams and such! I know personally I get a lot of creams, make up, face care, hair care in my other boxes, so I would challenge Popsugar Must Have to come up with some awesome products most can use. Even a good quality hair tool, nail tool, spa tool can be used by most anyone. A special or pretty dish is always awesome. Not something cheap, something that is made nice. Even good kitchen tools are always needed. I can think of several I either need now or upgraded!


----------



## s112095 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm hoping for a well rounded box. I have my fingers crossed that the make-up is like the fall box. Ashley I love your list, and I'm already scouring the internet for prior to the box arriving.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

post #319 of 319 4 minutes ago s112095 online Joined: 3/2013 Posts: 19 I'm hoping for a well rounded box. I have my fingers crossed that the make-up is like the fall box. Ashley I love your list, and I'm already scouring the internet for prior to the box arriving. ReplyQuote Multi I agree with the well rounded list! Ashleymyou do have an awesome list and I hope some items are in it! So excited for the box!


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 9, 2013)

You ladies make me feel awesome. My husband thinks I'm crazy cause I get all excited every time someone says they like my list. I'm relatively new at subscription boxes (since June) and I just started posting on MUT a couple weeks ago (after stalking it awhile). I feel like part of a crazy (the good kinda crazy) extended family.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ashley, we all are part of this. Whether we agree or disagree on lists is just part of it. You do have a great list and it would be awesome if we got some of that list! I would love it, as well as many of these ladies. We are interconnected by the fact that we like getting subscription boxes, and are excited by what's in them or possibly what could be in them, which one has a good deal and what doesn't. What is a great product and what isn't. And whether this subscription box company is good, whether it has good Customer service or not. Your husband sounds like mine. He doesn't want to have anything to do with boxes or get excited about them. He doesn't want a holiday box for him, but bent over backwards when I wanted one. Men! we cant live with them and we can't live without them!!! : ). LOL sometimes, even after 37 years of marriage I don't understand them! But Ashley, we are part of a family in a way, as we do like sub boxes and enjoy all that comes with them! Glad to be part of your extended family!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now that I have seen the November Pop Sugar box I am hoping for:

-Gourmet Hot Cocoa set

-A Clutch (Not like the one in the last Holiday LE)

-Super nice smelling Hand cream

-Eye Serum

-I would love some Alex and Ani bracelets

No:

Gift Cards

Hopefully it doesn't have more than one snack

no fitness items

As much as I love candles (no please not in my luxury box)

Gorjana &amp; Griffin
Oh my goodness, I think I want the box you don't!

I love gift cards -- to try new things. I could eat for days -- snacks get in my belly! I love fitness/running/anything to stay in shape. Candles are my life. G&amp;G fits me so well. I know most ladies here are tired of the repeats though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But I'm sure I'll be happy with it all.


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my goodness, I think I want the box you don't!

I love gift cards -- to try new things. I could eat for days -- snacks get in my belly! I love fitness/running/anything to stay in shape. Candles are my life. G&amp;G fits me so well. I know most ladies here are tired of the repeats though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But I'm sure I'll be happy with it all. 
I guess I chose those things with the idea of "Luxury Holiday" in mind. Those things are ok in my regular box, but in my Limited Edition I expect more.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess I chose those things with the idea of "Luxury Holiday" in mind. Those things are ok in my regular box, but in my Limited Edition I expect more.
I see, I guess I wasn't thinking of a luxury aspect. I can totally understand expecting more from this one. Do we know any more about this box other than it is "Limited Edition Holiday"?


----------



## adinegem (Nov 12, 2013)

I agree about the giftcards. I really hope they don't include any gift cards in these boxes. My husband and I have been tv and Internet free for close to a year and my only outlet is through my phone. I currently live in an area without a Macy's or nordstroms let alone some of my favorite shops that I grew up with in SoCal. Having moved twice in the past several years and relocating 2 days before Christmas last year, I hope these sub boxes will help us feel at home this year. I'm hoping for : - gourmet chocolates - gourmet spices or salt (I like to cook) - signed copy of a book or nice magazine (Sweet Paul, Kinfolk, etc.) - a nice face cream for winter - maybe a bottle of perfume - cute slippers - designer calendar for 2014 What I don't want : - gift cards - jewerly (they've been a miss for me) - candles - more scarves


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 13, 2013)

Ladies, did u see the free gift? I am heart broken. I just bought 3 gift boxes for dec


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 13, 2013)

WHy are you heartbroken?


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 13, 2013)

Because it's a free necklace that each would have revived if I waited a few days to purchase the dec boxes as gifts


----------



## MKSB (Nov 13, 2013)

Okay, here's my list:

- a purse of some kind

- a full size body wash and souffle combo (hopefully in pomegranate? pretty please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

- a pretty snowglobe, ornament or something decorative

- a candle (i always, always want more candles)

- chocolate (again, i can never have enough chocolate)

- some kind of holiday drink mix (NOT EGGNOG!!!)

- sparkly or glam make-up value set (like this from Benefit)

- a holiday party item like wine toppers or holiday crackers with prizes for guests

- a party "survival" item for my purse like a she-mergency kit or clothing tape

- fragrance sampler collection

- an upscale jewelry item

Here's what I don't want:

- nail polish of any kind

- mascara (unless it's part of a larger kit)

- yet another scarf

- gloves

- anything too red/green (i hate traditional christmas colors)

- gift cards

- jewelry from JewelMint


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 13, 2013)

I just ordered the gift and I'm worried, because there was no confirmation that the necklace would be included. It just subtracted .40 cents from my total. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I just ordered the gift and I'm worried, because there was no confirmation that the necklace would be included. It just subtracted .40 cents from my total. Has anyone else experienced this?


 I think you had to enter holidaygift as your promo code...


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I think you had to enter holidaygift as your promo code...


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 13, 2013)

Where are you guys seeing this promo??


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Where are you guys seeing this promo??


 It was in an email.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes. I entered holidaygift. That code removed 40cents from my total for some reason, but said nothing about a necklace. I'll contact them to make sure it worked. Just wondering what other people had experienced.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 13, 2013)

> It was in an email.


 Oh thanks, I didn't get it. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 14, 2013)

They release a spoiler for the Must Have Box for him... but not ours. 

WHY


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They release a spoiler for the Must Have Box for him... but not ours. 

WHY




Because ours is sold out!  And then Men's isn't.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They release a spoiler for the Must Have Box for him... but not ours. 

WHY




I saw that! I am now tempted to order it. What are everyone elses thoughts?? The monocle speaker thing looks cool and retails for $49.99.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Because ours is sold out!  And then Men's isn't.
I still want one! silly boys


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw that! I am now tempted to order it. What are everyone elses thoughts?? The monocle speaker thing looks cool and retails for $49.99. 

Not sure how I feel about it.  My hubby already got that wooden speaker from birchbox, which he thought was cool but he doesn't really use it.  I was waiting for a spoiler before buying, but I don't think this one is going to do it for me.  Give me one more spoiler, Popsugar!  Lol.


----------



## skyflower (Nov 14, 2013)

Is the spoiler usually the best item in the box?  I think my spouse would be disappointed if it is.


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the spoiler usually the best item in the box?  I think my spouse would be disappointed if it is.
Yeah, usually it's the most expensive item.  For both of the summer boxes, the spoiler was the sunglasses.  For the Neiman Marcus box, the spoiler was the throw.  The only iffy one was the Rachel Zoe ring for the Fall box.  I feel like maybe the Cynthia Vincent shopper had a higher retail value?  But maybe that wouldn't have made a good spoiler item since there were so many variations.  I think this is the lowest retail value spoiler we've ever seen though, so maybe there will be something better in the box?


----------



## Shauna825 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They release a spoiler for the Must Have Box for him... but not ours. 

WHY





I'm guessing because ours sold out so fast they don't need to release a spoiler.  I'm sure they figure a spoiler will spark interest to get people to purchase one.  I sure would love a spoiler about right now though!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm lucky my boyfriend finds these boxes puzzling or I would be ordering even more of them!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 14, 2013)

The spoiler is actually something my husband will use but would never buy himself! He listens to music on his phone a lot so this will be perfect!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 14, 2013)

> Yes. I entered holidaygift. That code removed 40cents from my total for some reason, but said nothing about a necklace. I'll contact them to make sure it worked. Just wondering what other people had experienced.


 I too did the same and it also removed .40 from my total. Let me know what they tell you. I just thought maybe it was their way of keepin track. nancy


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone think the spoiler from the men's box will also be in the women's box (similar to the S'well water bottle in both summer LE boxes)?


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone think the spoiler from the men's box will also be in the women's box (similar to the S'well water bottle in both summer LE boxes)?
Hmmmm, interesting concept.....


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 14, 2013)

I was debating about getting the men's box since I missed out on the women's and nm box (too slow to pull the trigger) but I dunno, I'm not sure anyone would use the monocle - and if its the highest value item in the box that worries me.. Though it would always be nice to have a few spare gifts for men lying around this holiday season .... Decisions decisions


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was debating about getting the men's box since I missed out on the women's and nm box (too slow to pull the trigger) but I dunno, I'm not sure anyone would use the monocle - and if its the highest value item in the box that worries me.. Though it would always be nice to have a few spare gifts for men lying around this holiday season .... Decisions decisions
I'll admit that I'm intrigued by some of the men's items as well. The speaker is definitely something I could use too. And I could gift what I don't want. Hmmm .... that's a tough one ....


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmmm, interesting concept..... 
I would love to get that speaker in my box! Sometimes I get jealous when the men's boxes get the fun gadgets and the women's don't. But maybe that's just because I'm too much of a geek.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll admit that I'm intrigued by some of the men's items as well. The speaker is definitely something I could use too. And I could gift what I don't want. Hmmm .... that's a tough one ....
I am really close to biting the bullet on this one for many reasons. I like some of the mens gifts myself. I have men I could give them to for the holidays. The spoiler intrigues me. Did popsugar have a holiday mens box last year? If so, what was in it?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am really close to biting the bullet on this one for many reasons. I like some of the mens gifts myself. I have men I could give them to for the holidays. The spoiler intrigues me. Did popsugar have a holiday mens box last year? If so, what was in it? 
I found a review for the 2012 Luxury Edition for Men box on Suburban Mom's blog. Not sure if I am allowed to link to it directly, so just google "popsugar must have luxury for him 2012 suburban mom". 





It had some nice things; only two or three I would use myself but others that would definitely be nice enough for gifting.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 14, 2013)

Last years had some good things but some were ones my husband wouldn't use, like cuff links and colorful shoe laces. I like the big item in this one a lot. Thinking about it.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm keeping that monocle for myself! Heeheeee! :headphonedance:


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh man. I think I'm officially addicted to popsugar. My husband looked at the spoiler and said he still didn't want the LE for him box. So.... I bought it for myself! What the?! I rationalized that I could just give some of the stuff to other male family members as gifts. I just hope it's not the same kind of stuff they had in the last for him holiday box, no on I'm my family needs a digital scale or cuff links.


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love to get that speaker in my box! Sometimes I get jealous when the men's boxes get the fun gadgets and the women's don't. But maybe that's just because I'm too much of a geek.



MeToo, I would love to see more Tech stuff in our boxes, I really need some cool new head phones. hint hint


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 15, 2013)

I guess I'm most nervous that there will be lots if shave stuff. My hubby doesn't shave (I like'em burly lol). He gets shape-ups from the barber but he doesn't use a razor at home. Stuff to condition his facial hair would be nice but the shave stuff would be a waste. They tend to put a lot of shaving accessories in sub boxes for men and that's just not his steez. I guess u could gift it elsewhere but that's kinda crappy when it's a gift for hubby. Wish I could designate "no shaving products please". I do kinda want to get it for him tho. Maybe I can get it, intercept it, take out the shave stuff to gift to others and then wrap hubby's box and put it under the three.


----------



## ashcrisman (Nov 15, 2013)

I



> Because it's a free necklace that each would have revived if I waited a few days to purchase the dec boxes as gifts


. I know! I thought the same thing! I ordered a box for my mom, who I might not see this year. And like the next day. I ordered another, kinda like the gold one. But I was like wth!


----------



## ashcrisman (Nov 15, 2013)

> I just ordered the gift and I'm worried, because there was no confirmation that the necklace would be included. It just subtracted .40 cents from my total. Has anyone else experienced this?


 Mine did the same. Send them a message on Facebook. Haven't heard back. .40 off super random


----------



## IffB (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes. I entered holidaygift. That code removed 40cents from my total for some reason, but said nothing about a necklace. I'll contact them to make sure it worked. Just wondering what other people had experienced.
Same happened to me - maybe is their way to separate the boxes with the necklaces from the ones without (some kind of internal coding). 

We will see... giving a box will be...interesting.  I had it shipped directly to my friend, and on the email announcement I wrote something like: "Part of the fun is not knowing what you will get...hope is a great box for the Holiday Season, but if not, we can make fun of it together!"

Fingers crossed!


----------



## jessrose18 (Nov 17, 2013)

officially getting excited about this box now!!! first luxury box

wants:  stila lipgloss set, sephora gift card, jewelry item, anything from the neiman box (hahaha) i didn't get it ;(

dont want:  candles, lotion or books


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  officially getting excited about this box now!!! first luxury box

wants:  stila lipgloss set, sephora gift card, jewelry item, anything from the neiman box (hahaha) i didn't get it ;(

dont want:  candles, lotion or books
It's my first LE too! I hope it's fun. And I admit I'm kind of excited about getting TWO PSMH boxes (regular &amp; LE) in the same month. Double-dose of happiness!


----------



## Boulderbon (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just ordered the gift and I'm worried, because there was no confirmation that the necklace would be included. It just subtracted .40 cents from my total. Has anyone else experienced this?

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes. I entered holidaygift. That code removed 40cents from my total for some reason, but said nothing about a necklace. I'll contact them to make sure it worked. Just wondering what other people had experienced.
Same thing happened to me! Looks like it's their coding since there have been several of us that it's happened toâ€¦still nerve wracking!


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 20, 2013)

Did PopSugar ever say when the LE box starts shipping? 

Anyone have an updated shipping status at all?


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 20, 2013)

> Did PopSugar ever say when the LE box starts shipping?Â  Anyone have an updated shipping status at all?Â


 I know they are supposed to be scheduled to come mid-December, so I don't think they'll ship for 2 or 3 more weeks. *sad*


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 20, 2013)

> It's my first LE too! I hope it's fun. And I admit I'm kind of excited about getting TWO PSMH boxes (regular &amp; LE) in the same month. Double-dose of happiness!


 Me too! I have a 4 year old who loves to see what comes in the boxes too.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2013)

Last year mine shipped on 12/17 and arrived on 12/24.

I hope they ship a bit earlier this time, since a small group of people didn't get their boxes until after xmas and it really upset those who bought them for xmas presents for others.  But shipping can be unpredictable around the holidays.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 20, 2013)

Does everyone's box say "Processing"?  Mine does, but I thought the monthly boxes don't show up as "Processing" until they're actually getting them ready to ship?  I didn't pay any attention to the status shortly after I ordered it, so I don't know if it's always been this way.


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does everyone's box say "Processing"?  Mine does, but I thought the monthly boxes don't show up as "Processing" until they're actually getting them ready to ship?  I didn't pay any attention to the status shortly after I ordered it, so I don't know if it's always been this way.

Mine said "processing" since the day I bought it.


----------



## annifer (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does everyone's box say "Processing"?  Mine does, but I thought the monthly boxes don't show up as "Processing" until they're actually getting them ready to ship?  I didn't pay any attention to the status shortly after I ordered it, so I don't know if it's always been this way.
Mine says processing, and if I remember correctly, the email I received after purchasing it said that it would _arrive_ in mid-December, not ship then.  So they really could be getting those boxes ready.


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine says processing, and if I remember correctly, the email I received after purchasing it said that it would _arrive_ in mid-December, not ship then.  So they really could be getting those boxes ready.

Yep, I just checked the e-mail and it does say it will arrive in mid-December.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm just putting it out there that the emails said the same thing last year (mid December), and some boxes arrived late (mine was Christmas Eve).  It shipped from CA and I live in as east as east coast can get on the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 20, 2013)

> I'm just putting it out there that the emails said the same thing last year (mid December), and some boxes arrived late (mine was Christmas Eve). Â It shipped from CA and I live in as east as east coast can get on the Chesapeake Bay. Â


 I live in the east coast as well .I really really hope I get mine before the 20th as I will be away for a month after that !! .. Visiting my parents and vacationing in Africa  it would be nice to take along some fun treats for the long flights .. Especially if there's a nice book in there


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 20, 2013)

So excited for this box!!! So wishing the PS santa would grant us a spoiler... Just a little hint.. Pretty please.. I've been extra good this year.. Lol!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 21, 2013)

Omg! NAKED 3 was just released. Wouldn't that be epic if it was in this box!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg! NAKED 3 was just released. Wouldn't that be epic if it was in this box!
I have way too much eyeshadow from subs and almost never use any but even I would be into that. It's the first one of the naked palettes that's really excited me.


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg! NAKED 3 was just released. Wouldn't that be epic if it was in this box!

As a cool-toned girl, if we got it it would go on my swap list as it's way too warm for me I'd be up for a palette though, but one that's more universally flattering.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg! NAKED 3 was just released. Wouldn't that be epic if it was in this box!
This palette looks nice but I don't think it will be in this box since they sent the Stila palette in the Fall LE box....


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 21, 2013)

I would love something sparkly though--like one of the MAC mineralize skinfinishes.


----------



## trin0183 (Nov 21, 2013)

I would love something from Bobbi brown.


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trin0183* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love something from Bobbi brown.

Oooh, I 2nd this!


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg! NAKED 3 was just released. Wouldn't that be epic if it was in this box!
I would be extremely stoked if that were the case, but I doubt it will be in there.

I do plan on buying that pallette but I'm going to wait until it's been out a bit. They aren't going to stop making it, and eventually they'll have a really good sample with purchase offer and a 20% off so I'll just wait until then!


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have way too much eyeshadow from subs and almost never use any but even I would be into that. It's the first one of the naked palettes that's really excited me.






Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg! NAKED 3 was just released. Wouldn't that be epic if it was in this box!
That would truly be AMAZING!



 but I doubt it.


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trin0183* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love something from Bobbi brown.

That would be great! But I never see Bobbi Brown in subs.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 23, 2013)

Have there been any spoilers released yet?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have there been any spoilers released yet?
Not that i know of


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 25, 2013)

I could really use a spoiler!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't know why but today I really wanted some spoilers for this and got to thinking how badly I wanted eyebrow items in all my sub boxes! 

Wishful thinking


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 25, 2013)

I'd love some eyebrow items. I've been growing mine out but am pretty inexperienced with brow pencil/gel and could use some help! I love the thick brows that are in style. I bet they start shipping next week!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bet they start shipping next week!

Don't get me all excited.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 25, 2013)

I know this is going overboard but I am totally craving not only a regular PSMH box every month but also an LE box each month.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 25, 2013)

> I know this is going overboard but I am totally craving not only a regular PSMH box every month but also an LE box each month.Â  :icon_sad:


 So if you think that's overboard do you think it's too much that I haven't used any of my stuff from last months ps or the nmps box and that they are all in the neiman marcus box just hanging out like little treasures????!!! Smh


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 25, 2013)

> So if you think that's overboard do you think it's too much that I haven't used any of my stuff from last months ps or the nmps box and that they are all in the neiman marcus box just hanging out like little treasures????!!! Smh


 What?! You haven't snuggled up with that chevron throw yet? I totally regret not getting that box because I wanted that throw so bad. I respect your restraint. Personally, if I leave something in a box too long I just kind of forget about it and never use it. But if it feels like a box of treasures yet to be discovered, that's pretty cool too.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So if you think that's overboard do you think it's too much that I haven't used any of my stuff from last months ps or the nmps box and that they are all in the neiman marcus box just hanging out like little treasures????!!! Smh
I feel like I'm in winter hoarding mode. I love having my little treasures smuggled away. Like I'm slowly going through my candles ...


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'd love some eyebrow items. I've been growing mine out but am pretty inexperienced with brow pencil/gel and could use some help! I love the thick brows that are in style.

I bet they start shipping next week!
Some days I wish I had full eyebrows to style and not my wimpy ones! 

So. Excited.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like I'm in winter hoarding mode. I love having my little treasures smuggled away. Like I'm slowly going through my candles ... 
I love candles! This my favorite time of the year for scents haha. I usually stock up. My husband asked me when we moved if the 2nd bathroom closet could be my candle closet. Of course!!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm a total candle hoarder. I need to start burning them in the evenings! I have been wearing my Rachel Zoe ring, Michael Stars wrap and using the Cynthia Vincent bag from the LE box every day. I did a little inventory yesterday to see which items I haven't used, and it's actually pretty minimal. I've been using nearly all the skin are products, minus the dermalogica, but going to test it after my face wash runs out. I'm going to repurchase the Juice Beauty moisturizer. It's been really great to test out full sized products. Samples always end up forgotten in a drawer. I'm going to give that apple dish to my mom "just because" and am thinking of giving the cookbook to my sister in law, but not sure if that is rude... Anyways, I've been loving this sub since July! I'm sure my love affair will end at some point but so far so good.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a total candle hoarder. I need to start burning them in the evenings!
I have been wearing my Rachel Zoe ring, Michael Stars wrap and using the Cynthia Vincent bag from the LE box every day. I did a little inventory yesterday to see which items I haven't used, and it's actually pretty minimal. I've been using nearly all the skin are products, minus the dermalogica, but going to test it after my face wash runs out. I'm going to repurchase the Juice Beauty moisturizer. It's been really great to test out full sized products. Samples always end up forgotten in a drawer.
I'm going to give that apple dish to my mom "just because" and am thinking of giving the cookbook to my sister in law, but not sure if that is rude...
Anyways, I've been loving this sub since July! I'm sure my love affair will end at some point but so far so good.
I liked the concept of that cookbook so I actually started making some of the recipes.  When I loved them, I traded for more copies of the cookbook and have given them as gifts to other women.  I present it as a cookbook with step by step instructions, short lists of ingredients, and not complicated rather healthy recipes that you can make after work day without a lot of time and effort.  No one has been insulted.  It's actually been quite a hit.


----------



## Glossygirl (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I liked the concept of that cookbook so I actually started making some of the recipes.  When I loved them, I traded for more copies of the cookbook and have given them as gifts to other women.  I present it as a cookbook with step by step instructions, short lists of ingredients, and not complicated rather healthy recipes that you can make after work day without a lot of time and effort.  No one has been insulted.  It's actually been quite a hit.
I'm also in love with that cookbook and traded for an extra copy for my 26 year old daughter who really needs to learn how to cook!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm also in love with that cookbook and traded for an extra copy for my 26 year old daughter who really needs to learn how to cook!
I loved a few breakfast recipes there, but after making about 60% of everything in that book I overall felt very uninspired. I found most of it really boring, and that's coming from a girl that loves plain chicken breast with no salt. I'm probably going to re-gift it to my SIL who is only learning how to cook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm an experienced cook and actually get paid to cook dinner 2x a week for a family, so it's not for me. Just don't want it to come off as though I don't think my SIL can't cook, especially as she is a sensitive one and several years my senior. I do think she might like it though! Maybe I'll just bring it to Thanksgiving and casually see if she is interested?


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 26, 2013)

I am dying for a spoiler for the LE box but don't think we will get one. I am just loving that we will get 2 boxes this month for those that got the LE box. YIPPPEEEE @greeneyedfoxxx I also use most of the items and just love POPSUGAR subs.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 26, 2013)

I tend to describe the book as easy and kid friendly rather than for people who can't cook. My kid loves the recipes and I have made the chicken thighs with peas rice and thyme several times as a family comfort food.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tend to describe the book as easy and kid friendly rather than for people who can't cook. My kid loves the recipes and I have made the chicken thighs with peas rice and thyme several times as a family comfort food.
I made the chicken thighs with peas, rice and thyme for my boyfriend and me for easy sunday dinner one night and it was great.  He keeps asking for me to make it again.  I appreciate that the recipes are so easy. I can actually cook and have lots of gourmet type cookbooks but I reach for this one often because I usually have all the ingredients on hand and recipes are no fuss.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok, I'm going to gift it to her, I feel much better about it now! Thanks all!


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have the same dilemma about gifting the book. I want to give it to my SIL, but I can't. The name is just kind of offensive. I think she would take it as me saying she can't cook. Maybe I'm just over thinking it.


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have the same dilemma about gifting the book. I want to give it to my SIL, but I can't. The name is just kind of offensive. I think she would take it as me saying she can't cook. Maybe I'm just over thinking it.

You're not alone, I feel the same way. I wanted to give it to my future SIL, but I think she'd take it badly too and I don't want her to think I'm insulting her:/ So I think it's safer if I just keep it for myself, even though most of the recipes in the book do nothing for me.


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 26, 2013)

unless it's for a college student or younger person moving into his/her first place, i would not gift the book.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 26, 2013)

I think you guys might be over thinking it, my boyfriend bought the cookbook for me for Xmas (he had to return the book because it came in my box). He certainly doesn't think I can't cook, he just thought it was a cool book with great recipes and he thought Jessica Seinfeld was pretty. ha! If you don't think someone can cook why would you give them a cookbook? I'd get them something else.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  unless it's for a college student or younger person moving into his/her first place, i would not gift the book.
I agree it can be taken wrong  I wouldn't even give it to my daughter  afraid the title implied something


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 26, 2013)

To each their own I guess, if my boyfriend bought it for me I would throw it in his face!!! Haha


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't take gifts my boyfriend (or anyone) gives me as insults.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To each their own I guess, if my boyfriend bought it for me I would throw it in his face!!! Haha
before I was married my boyfriend (husband now )got me a dustbuster and I nearly cried he never  lived that down  after that he started to get me jewelry ... at  this point I really don't want gifts that much I like to pick my own out


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 26, 2013)

> I don't take gifts my boyfriend (or anyone) gives me as insults.





> before I was married my boyfriend (husband now )got me a dustbuster and I nearly cried he neverÂ  lived that downÂ  after that he started to get me jewelry ... atÂ  this point I really don't want gifts that much I like to pick my own out


 It's not like I "try" to take things like that as an insult I just get a gut feeling maybe I'm too sensitive. I remember one if my exes got me a card that read that he liked me "for what was on the inside" for my birthday and I cried for like a half an hour after haha this was like 6ish years ago and I still remember!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 26, 2013)

My SIL is kinda (really) sensitive, but I really think this cookbook would be great for her. She wants to learn how to cook and just got engaged. Idk. I'm going to bring it by and just see if she wants it, not wrapped so it's not a big deal. So funny as I'm genuinely trying to be nice!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 26, 2013)

> My SIL is kinda (really) sensitive, but I really think this cookbook would be great for her. She wants to learn how to cook and just got engaged. Idk. I'm going to bring it by and just see if she wants it, not wrapped so it's not a big deal. So funny as I'm genuinely trying to be nice!


 I think there's something different about a bf/fiancÃ©/husband/sig other giving it to you vs anyone else. Know what I mean? I don't think I would be offended if it was someone else who gave it to me.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My SIL is kinda (really) sensitive, but I really think this cookbook would be great for her. She wants to learn how to cook and just got engaged. Idk. I'm going to bring it by and just see if she wants it, not wrapped so it's not a big deal. So funny as I'm genuinely trying to be nice!
Family can be so strange sometimes! Just the emotions involved.

The casual, unwrapped gift is good; then you can gauge her interest without being pointed. I think someone else mentioned they tried a lot of the recipes and were underwhelmed. I'm in the same boat; I do think they had wonderful illustrations and clear steps and the end result is decent but isn't my favorite.


----------



## KayEss (Nov 27, 2013)

> I don't know why but today I really wanted some spoilers for this and got to thinking how badly I wanted eyebrow items in all my sub boxes!Â  Wishful thinkingÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I bought Gimme Brow recently with Birchbox points and I love it! I think it is unlikely that PopSugar would send it out though. They have sent a Benefit product in the past, but Gimme Brow comes in multiple shades (as do many brow products) and people would not be guaranteed a useable color. I would love to see something like High Brow (a highlighter for under the brows) as this would be universal. We don't get enough brow products in our subscriptions, and it is certainly something I think women don't yet have much of. I have two brow products: a brow gel from Ipsy (Anastasia Cosmetics I think) and Gimme Brow. Compare that to the amount of lip products/liners I have and it's obvious I could use more brow items.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I bought Gimme Brow recently with Birchbox points and I love it! I think it is unlikely that PopSugar would send it out though. They have sent a Benefit product in the past, but Gimme Brow comes in multiple shades (as do many brow products) and people would not be guaranteed a useable color. I would love to see something like High Brow (a highlighter for under the brows) as this would be universal.

We don't get enough brow products in our subscriptions, and it is certainly something I think women don't yet have much of. I have two brow products: a brow gel from Ipsy (Anastasia Cosmetics I think) and Gimme Brow. Compare that to the amount of lip products/liners I have and it's obvious I could use more brow items.
I almost bought that when BB has a special but they were OOS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Your highlighter idea is great! Universal is key, I would hate to see another controversial product/unhappy MUT-ers. 

The amount of unusable face lotions I have is ridiculous. I have the Blush Raccine (sp?) set I tried once but is now gathering dust.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I think someone else mentioned they tried a lot of the recipes and were underwhelmed. I'm in the same boat; I do think they had wonderful illustrations and clear steps and the end result is decent but isn't my favorite. 
That someone would be me... I like the idea, but that book nearly killed my will to cook for 3 weeks. I think I'll stick to Rachael Ray magazines - most of her recipes don't have a ton of ingredients, but they're still fun, delicious and not too expensive.


----------



## KayEss (Nov 28, 2013)

> I almost bought that when BB has a special but they were OOS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Your highlighter idea is great! Universal is key, I would hate to see another controversial product/unhappy MUT-ers.Â  The amount of unusable face lotions I have is ridiculous. I have the Blush Raccine (sp?) set I tried once but is now gathering dust.Â


 I second the "no moisturizer" wish. I am in my early 20s and my skin is way too oily for moisturizer. I get a LOT of them though. I give them to my mom and even she is overloaded with them now. I would rather have a cleanser, body butter, or scrub if we got a skin care item. I know a lot of people will hate this idea, but I would love a fancy hair care item (a nice deep moisturizing treatment like the one from Amika would be awesome). I can't recall any hair care from them except the Clear shampoo (October 2012) and the Wet Brush (Oct 2013).


> That someone would be me... I like the idea, but that book nearly killed my will to cook for 3 weeks. I think I'll stick to Rachael Ray magazines -Â most of her recipes don't have a ton of ingredients, but they're still fun,Â delicious and not too expensive.


 I didn't like it much either. I flipped through it for a few minutes before pretty much immediately deciding to get rid of it. I kid you not, it was on Amazon for something like five minutes before it sold. I was happy with it. I would rather get some of my money back than keep the book and for me it is a hard item to gift.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



It's not like I "try" to take things like that as an insult I just get a gut feeling maybe I'm too sensitive.

I remember one if my exes got me a card that read that he liked me "for what was on the inside" for my birthday and I cried for like a half an hour after haha this was like 6ish years ago and I still remember!!

Oh that card sounds awful! Some of the cards they have in stores are so mean.

I remember when I was 18 my dad bought me a vacuum cleaner for christmas. and a blender. I still lived with them.

Then the next year, my mom bought me a bunch of board games.

I ended up saving them all and kept them unopened and donated them to toys for tots the next year.


----------



## roskandy (Nov 29, 2013)

Gah, I never know when to get these and when to not. I think without a spoiler it's hard for me to jump on board, though! The fall one was kind of meh.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah, I never know when to get these and when to not. I think without a spoiler it's hard for me to jump on board, though! The fall one was kind of meh.
It would be really nice if they have a spoiler.

I like the stuff in the boxes, but to be honest most of the times it's never anything I would buy in a store. But I still have and am using the glass mugs they gave us last year!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 2, 2013)

I think they are getting ready to ship out the Limited edition boxes. My shipping changed from TBA to Processing today. Hmmm. . . .


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think they are getting ready to ship out the Limited edition boxes. My shipping changed from TBA to Processing today. Hmmm. . . .
Just tried to track mine by reference and no luck, but perhaps soon


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 2, 2013)

So excited for this box! I think all of us are ready for a treat!


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 3, 2013)

Initiated... 5.9 lbs. Coming out of Gilroy, California. Hopefully I'll get it next week because I really want to go spoiler free.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 3, 2013)

> Initiated... 5.9 lbs. Coming out of Gilroy, California. Hopefully I'll get it next week because I really want to go spoiler free.


 Same here!!! Excited aren't you????


----------



## ginmorel (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Initiated... 5.9 lbs. Coming out of Gilroy, California. Hopefully I'll get it next week because I really want to go spoiler free.
Me too!!!! 5.9lbs I'm curious


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 3, 2013)

> Same here!!! Excited aren't you????


 yes,I'm very excited to the point that it's not normal. I KEEp refreshing lolz hopefully we'll all be in love with our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine was initiated today... This calls for a MUT Dance









!!!     CANT WAIT... SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 3, 2013)

Exciting guys!!!! Hope I initiate soon!!!


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 3, 2013)

Also are you all referring to the holiday box or the monthly box?


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Initiated... 5.9 lbs. Coming out of Gilroy, California. Hopefully I'll get it next week because I really want to go spoiler free.
OMG last time I got mine first and it came out of Gilroy too!!! Hope to get it soon again. I have no shipping email yet though and there's a big snow storm over the sierras so there may be a bit of a delay for me.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 3, 2013)

_*I would love a soft and absorbent bath robe. I would also love an eyeshadow primer.*_

I love candles and wouldn't mind another one as long as it's a luxury kind that fits the box style. 

Please no more nail polish unless it is something absolutely incredible and unique or from Butter London. 

PLEASE NO MORE "GIFT CARDS" or "CODES"!!!! They are so hard to use or require me to spend more money or not real gift cards!!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Initiated... 5.9 lbs. Coming out of Gilroy, California. Hopefully I'll get it next week because I really want to go spoiler free.
Last year was 8.3 lbs. Hmmmm... I'm excited though.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last year was 8.3 lbs. Hmmmm... I'm excited though. 
Last year we had that super heavy 32 oz hand soap in a thick glass dispenser!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last year we had that super heavy 32 oz hand soap in a thick glass dispenser!
yes, your right! That was the heavy thing.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 3, 2013)

Whop! Whop! Whop! Let's hope for the best and no more glass containers with hand soap! Though a great lotion would be nice! Just open to anything but a bad GC. Had enough of them! LOL everyone and have a fun week of anticipation!!!!


----------



## had706 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yay - mine has initiated too! I can't wait for my first LE Popsugar box. I agree with no more gift cards or codes as I just prefer to get items even if I don't love all of them!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 3, 2013)

> Yay - mine has initiated too! I can't wait for my first LE Popsugar box. I agree with no more gift cards or codes as I just prefer to get items even if I don't love all of them!


 I so agree!!!! I can always gift as most of the products they send are nice just might not be my taste.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 3, 2013)

Hmmm seems kinda light I bet there will be some jewelry, please no hideous bags like last year


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine initiated as well. Can't wait


----------



## CurlyExpat (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmm seems kinda light I bet there will be some jewelry, please no hideous bags like last year
The best things come in small packages.


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 4, 2013)

Hmm, mine still says processing.

Annoyingly, I live about 3 hours away from Gilroy, yet it still takes this box forever to get to me. The way it ships to me is totally ridiculous.

Hopefully this is a good box,  6 lbs isn't very heavy really!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 4, 2013)

Mine is on it's way! Probably won't get it until Monday as it still has to go all the way to Sacramento first. So stupid. I think I'm about 90 minutes from Gilroy. Though I may get my Men's Box by Friday!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 4, 2013)

> Mine is on it's way! Probably won't get it until Monday as it still has to go all the way to Sacramento first. So stupid. I think I'm about 90 minutes from Gilroy. Though I may get my Men's Box by Friday!! Fingers crossed!


 Your posts always crack me up because your picture is so excited! It makes them extra enthusiastic somehow.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 4, 2013)

Haha! It's because when I'm posting here it's usually because I'm feeling extra enthusiastic! :yesss:


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 5, 2013)

Fingers crossed I get a box before my husbands done with school. He's gone a few nights a week and I can 'hide' the boxes ( he never notices the stuff when it's around the house lol) I'm not sure how he'll react two three boxes. Two dec, one limited edition....


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashcrisman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Fingers crossed I get a box before my husbands done with school. He's gone a few nights a week and I can 'hide' the boxes ( he never notices the stuff when it's around the house lol) I'm not sure how he'll react two three boxes. Two dec, one limited edition....
LOL. My bf has been talking about moving in after dating for almost 2 years.



I am very happy, don't get me wrong, but the thing I think about the most is, "How am I going to hide all my boxes???", "Is he going to think I am crazy with all these subs and run for the hills?" LOL


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL. My bf has been talking about moving in after dating for almost 2 years.



I am very happy, don't get me wrong, but the thing I think about the most is, "How am I going to hide all my boxes???", "Is he going to think I am crazy with all these subs and run for the hills?" LOL 





I was really nervous to move in with my BF for this very exact reason, lol! Turns out, he doesn't judge me, he just smiles  hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! He knows it's important to me, so yours should understand if makeup or sub boxes make u happy, then they make you happy!


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was really nervous to move in with my BF for this very exact reason, lol! Turns out, he doesn't judge me, he just smiles  hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! He knows it's important to me, so yours should understand if makeup or sub boxes make u happy, then they make you happy! 
Mine carries them up to our 3rd floor apt for me and makes jokes about them with the UPS delivery guy lol. They both think I'm nuts.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine carries them up to our 3rd floor apt for me and makes jokes about them with the UPS delivery guy lol. They both think I'm nuts.
lol, my UPS man told me to go pursue my dreams and be a Mac freelance artist ! 

My boyfriend tells me one day I will be a successful makeup artist, and he supports my addiction lol!!!! 

He also carries my boxes up for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and bought me a vanity for our anniversary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol, my UPS man told me to go pursue my dreams and be a Mac freelance artist ! 

My boyfriend tells me one day I will be a successful makeup artist, and he supports my addiction lol!!!! 

He also carries my boxes up for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and bought me a vanity for our anniversary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hahaha awesome!
Last night I got my allure box and we sat in the living room and I had to show and describe each item to him. We're such dorks lol.


----------



## brainybeauty (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL. My bf has been talking about moving in after dating for almost 2 years.



I am very happy, don't get me wrong, but the thing I think about the most is, "How am I going to hide all my boxes???", "Is he going to think I am crazy with all these subs and run for the hills?" LOL 




Dear lord when I eventually move in with my boyfriend I'm going to have to have almost everything sent directly to my office. I basically order everything online because I don't always have time to go to the store and love online deals, so I get many packages on a regular basis. My UPS man definitely thinks I'm a shopaholic...meanwhile some of the boxes are literally groceries purchased on Amazon. Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha awesome!
Last night I got my allure box and we sat in the living room and I had to show and describe each item to him. We're such dorks lol.
OMG mine arrived today and I can't wait to show him. He lies and pretends he cares that I got us a good deal with that box LOL and just nods when I describe what I got hahahaa.. he's so cute. I know he has no idea what I'm saying but he pretends to listen and smiles, good enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear lord when I eventually move in with my boyfriend I'm going to have to have almost everything sent directly to my office. I basically order everything online because I don't always have time to go to the store and love online deals, so I get many packages on a regular basis. My UPS man definitely thinks I'm a shopaholic...meanwhile some of the boxes are literally groceries purchased on Amazon. Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I work for Sephora, there's no hiding my purchases :/... he is happy at least now that I work there I get a discount LOL


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear lord when I eventually move in with my boyfriend I'm going to have to have almost everything sent directly to my office. I basically order everything online because I don't always have time to go to the store and love online deals, so I get many packages on a regular basis. My UPS man definitely thinks I'm a shopaholic...meanwhile some of the boxes are literally groceries purchased on Amazon. Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
OMG I am so happy to know I am not alone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  




So many of us share the same crazy love of samples, subs, deals and boxes LOL! Nobody but us would understand. Thank you to all you ladies for being so awesome!!! Makes me feel better about my nuttiness


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes! So glad I stumbled upon these forums! Makes me feel a lot better and it's great to share the excitement with people. I want to see spoilers but I'm so nervous that ill be disappointed! The money is spent so nothing I can do now!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 5, 2013)

> Hmmm seems kinda light I bet there will be some jewelry, please no hideous bags like last year


 Those bags were HIDEOUS. Hated the cuff too. The last box also had a fairly heavy lotion. I will not judge on weight alone! Sincerely hoping this is more suited to me than last year's box. I think they have refined the limited edition boxes by now. I am so excited!! It is going to be torture to wait for Christmas!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Hahaha awesome! Last night I got my allure box and we sat in the living room and I had to show and describe each item to him. We're such dorks lol.


 That's so funny. My husband and I do that too. I'll basically do an unboxing for him with each sub. Sometimes he totally acts interested , other times he kind of half listens. He's always happy for me though. I get a snack box called Graze every few weeks and he will always come in the house with the mail and say "GUESS WHO GOT HER CRAVE BOX!" It's cute. He thinks its funny to call it Crave instead of Graze.


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's so funny. My husband and I do that too. I'll basically do an unboxing for him with each sub. Sometimes he totally acts interested , other times he kind of half listens. He's always happy for me though. I get a snack box called Graze every few weeks and he will always come in the house with the mail and say "GUESS WHO GOT HER CRAVE BOX!" It's cute. He thinks its funny to call it Crave instead of Graze.

I do this too!  Whenever I get my PSMH box in the mail, I text my husband "POPSUGAR!!!" and then I wait for him to get home from work before I open it.  But with Graze I open it and eat everything before he gets home, lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 6, 2013)

I loved everything about last years holiday box and I hope this year is similar.  I loved my clutch, it was perfect for my New Year's plans and I got a lot of conversation started about it (I got the flask looking one). I don't really wear my cuff though, I suppose I would've liked something a little more wear-able.   But everything else was a win for me.


----------



## adinegem (Dec 6, 2013)

I can't wait for our boxes to finally arrive! I only sub to popsugar and this time I bought both LE boxes as well as the monthly. This wait sure is killing me! (T-T);; sad face


----------



## missemiee (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine is sitting in Sacramento, left Gilroy yesterday...so it still has a journey ahead of itself to get here to Colorado. I probably won't get it for another week.


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine left Watsonville CA on the 3rd but no movement since then... grr :scream3:


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 7, 2013)

Mine still says processing.

I was really late ordering it though, it sold out a few hours after I ordered, so I'm sure I'm one of the last to be shipped out.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine still says processing.

I was really late ordering it though, it sold out a few hours after I ordered, so I'm sure I'm one of the last to be shipped out.
Did you track by reference on FedEx?


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you track by reference on FedEx?
Nope, it doesn't have anything on the must have website to track.

How do I do that?


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, it doesn't have anything on the must have website to track.

How do I do that?
Everyone's accounts still say "Processing".  But you can go into your PopSugar account and grab your Subscription Number.  Then head over toy FedEx.com,select Track and then Track by Reference.  Plug in your subscription number as the reference number and your zip code and leave everything else as is.  You should be able to find your package!


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone's accounts still say "Processing".  But you can go into your PopSugar account and grab your Subscription Number.  Then head over toy FedEx.com,select Track and then Track by Reference.  Plug in your subscription number as the reference number and your zip code and leave everything else as is.  You should be able to find your package!
Thank you so much! I remember I had to do this before but I couldn't figure it out lol.

It says mine is in the City of Industry. It'll probably get to me sometime mid week, possibly monday if it's really fast. It's terrible, but I know what the "last stop" sorting post office is before my packages will get to me from ordering so much stuff online over the years lol.

So until it gets to Bell Gardens, I'll just have to wait.


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Sooo excited for my box! Love love the LE boxes!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 7, 2013)

I really do like the special boxes as well. I got the limited edition box last Christmas and wasnt in Love though. The price point is so high I haven't been able to talk myself into getting another one. I'd have probably been more likely to get one had there been a spoiler. I'm just so scared to pay that much money on something that can be hit or miss on whether I like it or not. I can't wait to see what everyone gets. I'm sure I'll end up trying to trade to get a few items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 7, 2013)

I totally understand where your coming from. I have a few misses but have saved those for gifts for birthdays and such. That's the only way I justify the expense. I would have also have loved a spoiler.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 7, 2013)

I hope someone gets theirs today! I really want to see an awesome box that's coming my way after the disappointment from the December box.... !


----------



## missemiee (Dec 7, 2013)

> I hope someone gets theirs today! I really want to see an awesome box that's coming my way after the disappointment from the December box.... !


I know!! I really need to see what's in this box. December box is pretty lame and I haven't even got mine yet.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 7, 2013)

> I know!! I really need to see what's in this box. December box is pretty lame and I haven't even got mine yet.


 Yeah, I haven't gotten mine either... But I really doubt having the box will make me love it at all. Due to allergies I can't have the chocolates or popcorn... And wrapping paper? =P It'll end up being a largely gifted box which, let's be honest, is not why I get these boxes! Lol at least FFF will be a good one =)


----------



## missemiee (Dec 7, 2013)

> Yeah, I haven't gotten mine either... But I really doubt having the box will make me love it at all. Due to allergies I can't have the chocolates or popcorn... And wrapping paper? =P It'll end up being a largely gifted box which, let's be honest, is not why I get these boxes! Lol at least FFF will be a good one =)


 yeah super lame. Though no allergies for me, I just wouldn't pay $40 for what we are getting. Ridiculous. But yeah I'm so looking forward to FFF too, the spoilers look great so far!


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 7, 2013)

> yeah super lame. Though no allergies for me, I just wouldn't pay $40 for what we are getting. Ridiculous. But yeah I'm so looking forward to FFF too, the spoilers look great so far!


 I agree!! Like others said, drugstore items! Not what I'm paying for...! Lol someone has to be getting their lux box today.... Right?? =)


----------



## MKSB (Dec 7, 2013)

I am climbing the walls waiting for some spoilers on this box!


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 7, 2013)

Spoilers!?? :icon_eek:


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm dying for spoilers! I usually get my boxes last and my hubby says this one will be wrapped up for Christmas morning. He really thinks this is one gift I won't know about.. Silly man he doesn't know about this site!


----------



## greenflipflops (Dec 7, 2013)

> Those bags were HIDEOUS. Hated the cuff too. The last box also had a fairly heavy lotion. I will not judge on weight alone! Sincerely hoping this is more suited to me than last year's box. I think they have refined the limited edition boxes by now. I am so excited!! It is going to be torture to wait for Christmas!


 I'm actually sad I missed out on that box! I loved the pictures of the jewelmint bags (the bejeweled ones).wish I have one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I might be one of the only ones who like it.


----------



## MKSB (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I'm actually sad I missed out on that box! I loved the pictures of the jewelmint bags (the bejeweled ones).wish I have one




I guess I might be one of the only ones who like it.
No you are not the only one! I am so jealous of people who got those. I loved the soap/lotion products and the chocolate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm hoping there is a similar mix of things in this box as well.


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No you are not the only one! I am so jealous of people who got those. I loved the soap/lotion products and the chocolate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm hoping there is a similar mix of things in this box as well.
I got that box and really liked most of it. I ended up giving the cuff away, and the purse, but I really loved the soap!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 7, 2013)

Hoping we get some pretty lippies in this one: the NM box had eyes, the dec box had eyes and nails...time for lips?


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 7, 2013)

So this is off topic, but I just remembered the Nina Garcia Quarterly box and I really wish I had splurged on it now! Loved what she sent!! That may be my new box since I'm canceling PS after this month....! And I'm so bummed that there aren't any spoilers yet! Hoping for Monday now....! Lol


----------



## MKSB (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So this is off topic, but I just remembered the Nina Garcia Quarterly box and I really wish I had splurged on it now! Loved what she sent!! That may be my new box since I'm canceling PS after this month....! And I'm so bummed that there aren't any spoilers yet! Hoping for Monday now....! Lol
UGGGGGGHHHHH STOP TALKING ABOUT THE NINA BOX! YOU ARE DIGGING THE KNIFE IN DEEPER LOL

I wanted that box, then cancelled my subscription because it was so much, then changed my mind and it was sold out. Then the reviews came out and it was AMAZING and I am still so jealous.

Of course, I DID resubscribe and have learned my lesson about cancelling again. I think if you want a real luxury subscription, hers is the way to go. I've never seen such a great value in a Quarterly box!


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 7, 2013)

> UGGGGGGHHHHH STOP TALKING ABOUT THE NINA BOX! YOU ARE DIGGING THE KNIFE IN DEEPER LOL I wanted that box, then cancelled my subscription because it was so much, then changed my mind and it was sold out. Then the reviews came out and it was AMAZING and I am still so jealous. Of course, I DID resubscribe and have learned my lesson about cancelling again. I think if you want a real luxury subscription, hers is the way to go. I've never seen such a great value in a Quarterly box!


 Lol!! I totally forgot about it until I saw a mention of Quarterly. Then of course i had to go look at the box and was immediately regretting not getting it. So I'll sign up for the next one =) I agree about the lux sub. I guess If I pay good money then I want what is promised of new brands to discover or high end products. But that's just me =)


----------



## MakeupKaren (Dec 7, 2013)

Mmm, Nina Garcia box?  Someone tell me more please!


----------



## xoxcel6 (Dec 7, 2013)

My box has been sitting in Sacramento since last Wednesday and I cant say I blame it because the weather is so much nicer there than here in Boston but C'MON, I want my box!  I'll even settle for a spoiler but this suspense is freakin killing me!


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 7, 2013)

I might be having a brain fart, but have we gotten a spoiler for the LE yet? I thought they released a fall LE spoiler prior to shipping boxes out.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 7, 2013)

Nope... No spoilers at all. =( and Nina Garcia is through Quarterly! There's another page on MUT for her box with pics! I looooved it!


----------



## MakeupKaren (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nope... No spoilers at all. =( and Nina Garcia is through Quarterly! There's another page on MUT for her box with pics! I looooved it!


Thank you, will check it out!


----------



## MKSB (Dec 7, 2013)

My box is sooooo close. IF all goes as planned I should get it Monday. AAAAAAHHHHHH this is torture!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 7, 2013)

> I'm dying for spoilers! I usually get my boxes last and my hubby says this one will be wrapped up for Christmas morning. He really thinks this is one gift I won't know about.. Silly man he doesn't know about this site!


 Omg same here although I had to tell him about this site because I've been on my phone since I discovered it....he looked at me like I has two heads hahahaha I will never forget the look on his face


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 7, 2013)

It would be nice if the limited ed boxes and the monthly boxes came at diff times of the month, I got my NM box and Nov box on the same day and it is looking like the same will happen this month with the holiday box and dec monthly...


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 7, 2013)

> My box is sooooo close. IF all goes as planned I should get it Monday. AAAAAAHHHHHH this is torture!


 Ah!! If you do you must post pics!! We're all DYING to see what's in it!!! =D


----------



## KayEss (Dec 8, 2013)

If anyone wants my purse/cuff from last year's box they are still completely unused and up for grabs, though I probably won't be able to mail till after the holidays. This is the bag I got:




ETA: Claimed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyExpat (Dec 8, 2013)

> Lol!! I totally forgot about it until I saw a mention of Quarterly. Then of course i had to go look at the box and was immediately regretting not getting it. So I'll sign up for the next one =) I agree about the lux sub. I guess If I pay good money then I want what is promised of new brands to discover or high end products. But that's just me =)


 I was very happy with the Nina Garcia box and not too upset this is my last Popsugar one. Hopefully the luxury one is amazing, but I really want cool, new, items from brands I don't already know or haven't tried yet. That is the point of these boxes for me.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 8, 2013)

> I was very happy with the Nina Garcia box and not too upset this is my last Popsugar one. Hopefully the luxury one is amazing, but I really want cool, new, items from brands I don't already know or haven't tried yet. That is the point of these boxes for me.


 Yes! My thought exactly!!


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 8, 2013)

I really want a red lipstick, a much needed wallet and my box to get here quick! I can just imagine it in front of me


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll probably get mine on Tuesday. It's in Chino, so it has to go to Bell Gardens and then it'll get to me.

I'm excited to see what's in it.

I really hope we don't get lipstick though. I have so many already!

It was funny because I was going through a box of stuff and I found that cuff I thought I had given away, and the deborah lipman lipstick that matches the nailpolish from the set they sent.

I still use that nail polish all the time because it's such a pretty champagne color.


----------



## mmittag7 (Dec 8, 2013)

I just saw in the comments on Ramblings of a Suburban Mom's post about the Dec box that someone got their holiday box! Wish she would comment what's in it!


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 8, 2013)

> I just saw in the comments on Ramblings of a Suburban Housewife's post about the Dec box that someone got their holiday box! Wish she would post spoilers!


 I emailed her. We will see!


----------



## s112095 (Dec 8, 2013)

And now I shall refresh refresh refresh.. I want to know now


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *s112095* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And now I shall refresh refresh refresh.. I want to know now
Oooh, I can't decide if I want to know or if I want to wait and get mine. Hmmm...decisions, decisions!

I'll probably cave and look since it doesn't look like my box has been sent yet...just electronic info received.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MKSB (Dec 8, 2013)

OH GOD THE SUSPENSE.

Worse comes to worse, I am for sure getting mine tomorrow. It just got transferred to my local post office this afternoon so it will be in the morning sort. I'll post spoilers as soon as I get it if no one else has yet.


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 8, 2013)

its up on the rambling of a suburban mom blog!


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/12/popsugar-must-have-box-special-edition-holiday-for-her-spoilers/


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry ladies! I got the details posted as fast as people sent me the information.  Here are the items with links.

 

~Cuyana Elizabeth Infinity Scarf (colors may vary) ($65)
~Erickson Beamon Rocks Blondie Stone Bangle (~$75) (cannot locate exact style online)
~Lunares Cheese Paddle With Knife (colors may vary) ($59)
~Tokyonilk by Margot Elena Body SoufflÃ© (scent may vary) ($40)
~Graphic Image 2014 Databook (color may vary) ($36)
~Winks by George False Lash Compact (style may vary) ($28)
â€‹~Fatty Sundays Peppermint Crunch Dark Chocolate Covered Pretzels ($6.95)


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Loving it! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## MKSB (Dec 8, 2013)

The one thing I am really, really confused by is the paper goods item. Do people still use those? All of my stuff is computerized and in my phone at this point.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 8, 2013)

Love it! Not excited about the makeup item but the rest looks good to me. The four priciest items are great for me. Happier with this than I would have been with the NM box.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 8, 2013)

Woop Woop! Definitely excited for this and my FFF box. Re: the paper items, I rip pages out for shopping lists or quick notes or give them to young nieces for school.


----------



## mpatt01 (Dec 8, 2013)

I want to wait until Christmas morning to open my box. I want that kid waiting for Christmas feeling. Trying sooooooo hard to resist looking.


----------



## MKSB (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah, that is going to end up in the gift pile. The rest I'm pretty happy about, particularly the food item. I have been eyeing it on another subscription site and hoping I'd get a sample at some point--now I get a full box!

I also like the fashion stuff--perfect for holiday wardrobe choices.


----------



## had706 (Dec 8, 2013)

Very exciting! I think I will love almost everything (probably won't use the beauty item but that's ok I will try to trade for something else or give away). On the paper item - I do actually use these to track my time at work (a little old school but it works best for me! )


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm trying not to judge it too harshly, I'm holding onto hope that I'm going to receive my box and absolutely love it, but nothing in it excites me :/ My entire box may go up for sale!


----------



## polarama (Dec 8, 2013)

OMG. Love it all. I mean, I am a sucker for the first item on the list--put one in my box and I'm a happy camper.  The body product sounds lovely, and the home good is something I've been wanting!

The only thing I'm meh about is the paper good--and really only b/c I'm given something like that every year at work.


----------



## MKSB (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm trying not to judge it too harshly, I'm holding onto hope that I'm going to receive my box and absolutely love it, but nothing in it excites me :/ My entire box may go up for sale! 
I do feel as though there were a couple of "repeat" items in terms of what we've already received in the monthly boxes, but I still want to see them in person before I get all bunched up about it. I was not excited about the scarf we received in our boxes last month but it's so soft and pretty in person that I completely changed my mind about it once I had it in my hands.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm excited. This box lives up to it's hype in my opinion. There are definitely luxurious items and they are things I wouldn't think to buy for myself. It'd be nice to get the fashion item in brown. I've gotten gray, black and blue in the past few months and brown would be nice for a change. I have no use for the home item and I wish I wouldn't have JUST bought a gift for our office Christmas exchange because this is perfect. But then again, it's a little too serious/fancy for our office gift exchange. Maybe I'll pass it along to my Chapter President. She's fancy and has dinner parties a lot. I agree at paper goods item, I'm thinking this'll sink to the bottom of my purse and not get used too oftenâ€¦ I could give it to my mother in law but I'm afraid the same thing will happen for her. The makeup item is interesting and being that Ipsy seems hell bent on forcing lashes on everyone, it'll be fun to have this item.


----------



## s112095 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm liking it. The beauty item is meh to me but the rest is great. 

I do use the paper goodâ€¦ written back-up is always nice


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 8, 2013)

> The one thing I am really, really confused by is the paper goods item. Do people still use those? All of my stuff is computerized and in my phone at this point.


 Yes, people actually complained because we didn't get one last year!


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 8, 2013)

I really love it!



Spoiler



We actually need a cheeseboard and knife set, I love scarves and wear them to work all the time, I still use paper planners, I have to have a physical book to look at not a digital one, or else I forget things, The lashes I might regift/save for halloween, and the bracelet isn't necessarily something I would buy myself but it is pretty. I'm more of a necklace person, but I'll give that a shot. It's better than last years cuff which I still have and never wear..my wrists just aren't right for cuff bracelets because I have pretty big boned wrists.

So I'm excited for this box!

I really hope I get the  Tokyo Milk in scent 85 Truth, it's orange and vanilla which I really love.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 8, 2013)

Some thoughts...



Spoiler



Bracelet: I have a small wrist, would love if it fits

Scarf: Alas, itâ€™s too warm here for scarves

Peppermint crunch: looks delicious!

Eyelashes: will be used on one of my Blythe dolls ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />;

Cheese paddle: for cheese thatâ€™s been naughty? Meh.

Tokyomilk: Really looking forward to trying this

Planner: seems like a nice one, will use it

I like the variations this time. Theyâ€™re nice for variety without being as risky as the bag varieties from fall. I liked the fall box much more, but there's enough I like in this one that I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 8, 2013)

Love the box the only thing I wont use is the beauty item.. So excited wish mine would ship


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 8, 2013)

If anyone gets her box, or has seen the spoilers, and doesn't want the scarf or agenda , PLEASE PM me let me know! I missed out on this box and those items I would just buy, but I'm on a "only buy presents for other people" budget.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 8, 2013)

OMG!

I love love love the jewelry item.

I covet that designer!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 8, 2013)

I told myself I wouldn't look but I couldn't resist!  I'm glad I did, now I am even more excited to get my box.  I have been in the market for a new scarf and that one sounds so luxurious.  I have been wanting to try those pretzels, but could not justify purchasing them since I make a ton of chocolate/candy covered pretzels at Christmastime.  I am happy to be receiving a whole box and the flavor sounds delicious.  I am a little disappointed by the fake eyelashes.  I have Ipsy and I am always happy when I dodge receiving that in my bag.  I really wish this was a nice lipstick or an actual compact, but I am going to stop complaining.  Since these are higher end lashes I think I will embrace them and wear for New Year's Eve.  Everything else will be put to good use.

Back to stalking the FedEx tracking.  I should have my December box tomorrow and hopefully the LE will be later in the week!!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 8, 2013)

Is there a swaps thread for this month yet?

If not, I will be selling/swapping the lash compact when mine arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: In limbo/pending.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 8, 2013)

Hmm. I like some stuff but not others. What I don't like will be gifted. However, I do believe I will bid adieu to PS and give Nina Garcia a try! I'm still jealous of people that got the first box! Lol


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 8, 2013)

I will love the scarf(I just hope it is not in black as I just got a black one), the body lotion, and maybe the planner if it is the bigger one and not the pocket one. Everything else is going up on my trade list. What I like though is worth the cost of the box so no complaining here.


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 8, 2013)

is this box sold out already? I assume it is different form the december box?


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is this box sold out already? I assume it is different form the december box?
Yea, it already sold out, and it is different from the normal December box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh, wow, you guys, feel free to laugh at me.  I didn't get this box, but I always love hearing about what's in them!  So I clicked the link for the...

scarf, and saw where it said "Made from 100% Baby Alpaca"  and went 




 WHAT!?   - until I realized they meant Baby Alpaca WOOL.  Whew!  Was totally creeped out for a second!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will love the scarf(I just hope it is not in black as I just got a black one), the body lotion, and maybe the planner if it is the bigger one and not the pocket one. Everything else is going up on my trade list. What I like though is worth the cost of the box so no complaining here.

Going by pics on the site, it looks like the $70 version, because the smaller one looks much narrower. I could be wrong though. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, wow, you guys, feel free to laugh at me.  I didn't get this box, but I always love hearing about what's in them!  So I clicked the link for the...

scarf, and saw where it said "Made from 100% Baby Alpaca"  and went 




 WHAT!?   - until I realized they meant Baby Alpaca WOOL.  Whew!  Was totally creeped out for a second!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry ladies! I got the details posted as fast as people sent me the information.  Here are the items with links.

 

~Cuyana Elizabeth Infinity Scarf (colors may vary) ($65)
~Erickson Beamon Rocks Blondie Stone Bangle (~$75) (cannot locate exact style online)
~Lunares Cheese Paddle With Knife (colors may vary) ($59)
~Tokyonilk by Margot Elena Body SoufflÃ© (scent may vary) ($40)
~Graphic Image 2014 Databook (color may vary) ($36)
~Winks by George False Lash Compact (style may vary) ($28)
â€‹~Fatty Sundays Peppermint Crunch Dark Chocolate Covered Pretzels ($6.95)
Just obsessively looking at these links.  I think the Datebook is the larger desk version, judging by the size compared to the cheeseboard.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Going by pics on the site, it looks like the $70 version, because the smaller one looks much narrower. I could be wrong though. 

 




That is what someone who got the box guessed.  That would be crazy!


----------



## IffB (Dec 8, 2013)

FUN!!!!! can't wait.....


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 8, 2013)

And if anyone cares, these are the lashes from the pic.  Just a different style.  I wonder if there will be different ones in different boxes?  I'm actually started to get a little excited to try them...

http://www.georgiebeauty.com/style-no-2-lavant-gardiste-faux-lash-compact/


----------



## CSCS (Dec 8, 2013)

I am so kicking myself I didn't get this box!! If anyone is unhappy with the contents and would like to sell it, I'd buy it!


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, this SO makes up for the December regular box!


----------



## skyflower (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm excited for the planner. I use one at work to record projects, it makes mid- and end-of-year reviews easier having records of projects completed and summaries. And I love baby alpaca, Google for pics, so cute! I am so excited for this box! Except the fake eyelash compact. Meh, I feel old


----------



## MakeupKaren (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is what someone who got the box guessed.  That would be crazy!
I am confused.  I see the $65 infinity scarf and a $95 regular scarf.  What else is meant?


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 8, 2013)

> I am confused.Â  I see the $65 infinity scarf and a $95 regular scarf.Â  What else is meant?


 I think they are talking about the paper item.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 8, 2013)

Ladies, Is there anyone who is not happy with the spoiler and knows that if they could, they would swap all the contents entirely? Im in my final exams week, but *I have the nina garcia box #1 unopened*, so I really like this PS box that I would totally swap the boxes, but only in the unopened condition. If someone thinks it is possible, let me know by friday, thats when my exam week will be over and we can discuss the deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *pending until Friday*


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeupKaren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am confused.  I see the $65 infinity scarf and a $95 regular scarf.  What else is meant?
The box has the first thing you wrote.  The bigger thing is the paper thing.  I thought it was the smaller one at first.


----------



## brainybeauty (Dec 8, 2013)

I loveeeee this box and can't wait for mine to come! I find all the items to be practical but luxurious, which is nice. I won't use the paper item but only because I already have a custom one. If I didn't, I'd be all over the one in this box as it is beautiful! My only worry is the jewelry item (sizing) but I can always gift it. Fingers crossed this box doesn't get lost in the mail like my Neiman Marcus box did!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 8, 2013)

I wonder what the variations will be on the clothing item and the kitchen item?? Does/has anyone swapped to get different colors of PS items? Does that seem silly to go to the trouble of swapping just for another color?


----------



## MelissaB (Dec 8, 2013)

> I wonder what the variations will be on the clothing item and the kitchen item?? Does/has anyone swapped to get different colors of PS items? Does that seem silly to go to the trouble of swapping just for another color?


 Not silly at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've swaped for a different color before...If you can swap to get the color you want &amp; it matches your decor better or you just like another color better, it makes perfect sense!


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 8, 2013)

Since all the boxes have been revealed now, I'm so relieved.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered an extra December box in addition to my regular box, and both LE boxes for Christmas gifts. Since I always love everything PS sends, I felt pretty confident, but was still super nervous. As in refreshing the threads for days nervous, lol.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 9, 2013)

SO excited for this one!  This is my fav LE Popsugar box thus far.  I was actually teetering on the edge of ordering the men's box instead of women's this year, since I would have gladly made that swap last year.

Here are my thoughts on each item.  Overall, I'm very happy since I would have quickly paid $100 for this if I had known the contents in advance.  That is my standard for determining if something is a win.

Scarf: I can never have enough infinity scarves!!  I like that this one is better suited for colder weather but still seems pretty lightweight.  I travel a ton for work and love these for planes.
Bracelet: FINALLY - silver (well, gunmetal, but close enough) jewelry!!!  Good piece to punch up a simple ensemble when going out.
Cheese paddle: I like it, but since we'd only use it about twice per year this might become a gift.
Eyelashes: kind of meh on this one, but they don't seem too crazy big/bushy so I might try them out for New Year's.
Tokyomilk: I can always use more body creams (I'm sorry...souffles), and I've been wanting to try this brand anyway for awhile now.
Datebook: LOVE this!  The metallic finish is super cool and classy.  I like to be old school and write things down, so this is right up my alley.  It pays to procrastinate, since I haven't gotten anything for 2014 yet!
Pretzels: chocolate is always a win.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder what the variations will be on the clothing item and the kitchen item??

Does/has anyone swapped to get different colors of PS items? Does that seem silly to go to the trouble of swapping just for another color?
I swapped my blue plates from the Neiman box for red ones, and was super happy to do that.  Everything in my kitchen is red, just made sense.


----------



## shabs (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the spoilers!  Hoping to receive my box tomorrow.  My favorite LE box so far.


----------



## mpatt01 (Dec 9, 2013)

I broke down and looked at the spoilers last night. I'm such a dork....I couldn't fall asleep until I peeked. Anyway, the make up item isn't something I have ever used, but I'm excited to try it out. I never thought I would like liquid eye liner, but I've been using it everyday since we got it in the oct box.


----------



## LucyVanPelt (Dec 9, 2013)

FYI - the paper good measures a little over 5x7", and the fashion item is 12" wide and a total of 62" long. The make up item does come in different styles - #1 is shown in the booklet, and I received #2. Not sure what the difference is. . .


----------



## LucyVanPelt (Dec 9, 2013)

The jewelry item is hinged, so it should fit most people. If you are very tiny, it might move around more than you prefer. I hope it works for you!


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Love love this box and cannot wait to receive it!!! So glad I ordered it but I have always loved the LE boxes. The only problem I have is the clothing item. I love it so much but my sister wanted that particular clothing item for Christmas and it would be perfect for her!


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 9, 2013)

I wonder what colors people will receive in the scarf.  I love the dark color on the website, but doubt the light colors will look good on me. Here's hoping for a dark color!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder what colors people will receive in the scarf.  I love the dark color on the website, but doubt the light colors will look good on me. Here's hoping for a dark color!
I want the tan color. I think I have a scarf in all the other shades. I'm with you, I'd like to know what our options are. LOL


----------



## ashleyg2 (Dec 9, 2013)

I would be interested in swapping. I haven't received my box yet but am so kicking myself for not getting the Nina Garcia Box. I love the ear cuff and bracelet!


----------



## ashleyg2 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies, Is there anyone who is not happy with the spoiler and knows that if they could, they would swap all the contents entirely? Im in my final exams week, but *I have the nina garcia box #1 unopened*, so I really like this PS box that I would totally swap the boxes, but only in the unopened condition. If someone thinks it is possible, let me know by friday, thats when my exam week will be over and we can discuss the deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *pending until Friday*
I would be interested in swapping. I haven't received my box yet but am so kicking myself for not getting the Nina Garcia Box. I love the ear cuff and bracelet!


----------



## annifer (Dec 9, 2013)

My tracking hasn't updated since Wednesday, and I would really like to know where it is!


----------



## tiffanys (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking hasn't updated since Wednesday, and I would really like to know where it is!
My box didn't get scanned when it left Sacramento, so it looked like it was stalled, but it updated when it arrived in Chicago last night.  So, if your box went through Sacramento it could be that it didn't get scanned, but it is indeed on the move!


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 9, 2013)

I got my actual box today!  Same variations as the spoiler I posted yesterday.  The box was much smaller than I had expected.  I thought it would be the size of the other Limited Edition boxes.  It was more the size of our normal monthly boxes though.



Spoiler


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the pics! What size is the jewellery item? Iâ€™m worried it will be too big for me.


----------



## annifer (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box didn't get scanned when it left Sacramento, so it looked like it was stalled, but it updated when it arrived in Chicago last night.  So, if your box went through Sacramento it could be that it didn't get scanned, but it is indeed on the move!
The last thing my tracking says is that it departed Sacramento on the 4th.  It's just nice to know where it is!


----------



## jbd90 (Dec 9, 2013)

I really loved the NM box, so if there's something in this box someone wants, I may be willing to swap!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 9, 2013)

> I got my actual box today! Â Same variations as the spoiler I posted yesterday. Â The box was much smaller than I had expected. Â I thought it would be the size of the other Limited Edition boxes. Â It was more the size of our normal monthly boxes though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The more I see that bracelet the more I love it! Can't wait until I get my box - thanks for posting your pic!!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 9, 2013)

I hope for fun variations!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks amazing I just hope the bracelet isn't so huge it falls off me.


----------



## BratzFan (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm not loving the box. I am going to ebay the entire thing, hopefully I'll break even.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyg2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would be interested in swapping. I haven't received my box yet but am so kicking myself for not getting the Nina Garcia Box. I love the ear cuff and bracelet!
Hello! thank you for considering, but yesterday another person contacted me and we agreed on the swap of full boxes. Sorry about that.


----------



## ashleyg2 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello! thank you for considering, but yesterday another person contacted me and we agreed on the swap of full boxes. Sorry about that.
No problem at all. If it falls through please let me know.

Enjoy your box!


----------



## Eleda (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyg2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No problem at all. If it falls through please let me know.

Enjoy your box!
Thank you!


----------



## sylarana (Dec 9, 2013)

I got mine today! (and the December one!!!)

I'm really happy with it .. I don't love it as much as the Fall one, but it's still very worth it.



Spoiler



I got the scarf in a creme white which is perfect for me (I'm only a bit worried about it getting dirty to easily this close to make-up etc ... as it's dry clean only). But, it's beautiful.

And I love the scent of the body souffle and the packaging is marvelous (mine is "Yesterday"). Very happy with it.

The only thing I don't know what to do with are the fake lashes. Maybe I'll try it one year for Halloween? But, other than that ... where would I wear those without feeling and looking ridiculous (nearing 40 here and most of my time is spend with the kids).

The bracelet is just the right size for me .. though it's not that big. And it's probably too clunky for everyday use, but I can totally see myself wearing it for a dinner/party with friends/movies etc. .. it's not too much.

And the cheese thing is something I wanted and needed anyways .. really like it.


----------



## plumplant (Dec 9, 2013)

Does the notebook only come in the silver/white color that's been posted? If anyone gets one in a brown or a black and doesn't have a use for it I would love to trade for it or buy it. My fiancÃ© would love it, but I can't see myself spending $70 on it lol


----------



## jackieee (Dec 9, 2013)

Pretty happy with the box! Although the bracelet is really wrapped tightly and I broke off one of the gems trying to get it off. Yikes! But you can't even tell, it was one of the tiny ones. May just try and glue it back on. It's a very pretty bracelet though.

I don't mind the planner...I hand write all my appointments day to day, have always preferred that over putting in my phone or computer, so the planner will come in handy. Although it is a bit small, sometimes I have 25-30 appointments in a day, and there's not enough room. Oh well, it will still get used!

My eyelashes already go up to my eyebrows without mascara, so I may give the fake eyelash compact to someone else who will use them.

Have always wanted a cheese plate, so I love that!

Got the scarf in the cream color. It's a beautiful scarf...hope I don't dirty it up too much! It will probably have to be a special occasion scarf.

Haven't smelled the body souffle yet, but I LOVE the packaging.


----------



## skyflower (Dec 9, 2013)

Cheese plate question- are we supposed to be able to remove the leather straps before washing? I am having a tough time and ended up just washing it with.


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm interested in the planner, if anyone wants to trade PM me!


----------



## Melbert (Dec 9, 2013)

If anyone got a dark color scarf (grey or black) and would prefer a creme, PM me. Its absolutely gorgeous but the color makes me look sickly/zombified.

The Toyko Milk packaging is so beautiful.


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry if this has been asked already, I haven't had a chance to pour through the 11 pages that I'm behind, but does anyone have a photo of the inside of the planner?


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry if this has been asked already, I haven't had a chance to pour through the 11 pages that I'm behind, but does anyone have a photo of the inside of the planner?
You can see it on their site:
 

http://www.graphicimage.com/2014_Notebook_White_Gold_Metallics_Leather_p/wj7-goa-wtg.htm


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok! just got caught up here, opened both my men's box and lady box just now. Wow! Really feels like Christmas! I love, love, love this box! I will use every single thing! I just wore false lashes for my sisters wedding and they were amazing so I'm excited to try these out (#2). I got a creme scarf. At first I was like meh, but I'm currently wearing it and it will be a great classic piece. I also got a creme cheese plate, it's gorgeous! May just have to make a little happy hour for me and my hubby soon! I love the calendar. It looks expensive. I have been complaining about my iPhone calendar for months now. I will enjoy this. I got the Tokyomilk in Yesterday and it's perfect for me. I don't even know how to describe it. Just a few weeks ago I was sniffing these out at a shop nearby and so glad I resisted! My skin gets so dry and I'm really pleased with this! The bracelet is super pretty and will be great for the holidays! I don't have anything like it. It's a great update to my collection. My men's box wasn't as "exciting," but I know my husband will be able to use most of it. He's such a creature of habit so hopefully this will be fun for him to experiment a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't got my regular box yet, but hopefully I like it after I'm so jazzed about these two! Yay! Pop Sugar!


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Dec 10, 2013)

I just got mine...

Scarf: cream

Cheese plate: white

Lashes: #3

Tokyomilk: Chance

Planner: silver  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> was hoping for a non-metallic color...


----------



## MKSB (Dec 10, 2013)

I got a cream scarf (LOVE), red cheese plate (it's nice but I have no idea when I'm going to use it), lashes #2 (gifting to my sis), same bracelet as all the spoiler pics (it's alright but I'm not a silver jewelry person, maybe if i get a black dress for new year's), Tokyomilk in Yesterday (smells freaking amazing, this is my favorite item), peppermint pretzels (saving them for a diet cheat day, not a huge peppermint fan though), and a silver planner (gifting to an aunt for xmas, one less present to buy!).

All in all I feel like I got my money's worth. The scarf, lotion and bracelet are the items that hold the most value to me, and the rest I am counting as nice "extras."

Does anyone know if you can still buy the LE boxes if you cancel your regular subscription? So far I have liked the value of both my LE boxes but the monthly sub boxes have been consistently falling short for me. I'd like to see if I can just stick to buying LE from this point forward.


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

.... Does anyone know if you can still buy the LE boxes if you cancel your regular subscription? So far I have liked the value of both my LE boxes but the monthly sub boxes have been consistently falling short for me. I'd like to see if I can just stick to buying LE from this point forward.

Yup. I don't have a regular sub anymore, haven't for a year. But when I log into the site it has the option for the LE boxes. =]

I got one this time. I've been just getting the holiday box once a year. I really would love a yearly sub though.


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can see it on their site:
 

http://www.graphicimage.com/2014_Notebook_White_Gold_Metallics_Leather_p/wj7-goa-wtg.htm

Thanks!


----------



## cherries101 (Dec 10, 2013)

I received the Ivory scarf.  Anyone who received the grey or black willing to trade?


----------



## aquaria527 (Dec 10, 2013)

I haven't received mine yet (it's supposed to deliver tomorrow if this weather cooperates!) so I'll reserve judgment until I see everything... I'm excited about the scarf and hope I got cream! If not, I'll probably be looking to trade. I'm a little sad about the planner bc I already bought my planner for next year (plus I'm very particular about having a pocket-sized planner that is easy to carry around). Not sure what I'll do wiht this. It seems so nice, so maybe I'll use it anyway... The bracelet doesn't seem like my style, but who knows! Maybe i'll find a fun holiday party to wear it to! And I actually love fake lashes! This is my first LE box. I'm a *little* underwhelmed, but I bet I'll be more excited once I finally see it...!


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 10, 2013)

I can't wait to get my box .. It last updated on Thursday when it left Sacramento. It's been five days and no updates :-( haven't got my dec box either yet :-( I'm guessing the upstate snowy weather isn't helping them get to me any quicker either !!


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't wait to get my box .. It last updated on Thursday when it left Sacramento. It's been five days and no updates :-( haven't got my dec box either yet :-( I'm guessing the upstate snowy weather isn't helping them get to me any quicker either !!
I'm scheduled to get all my boxes on the same day.  Almost wished they were spaced out a little, spread the fun around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 10, 2013)

I feel like a dingaling and can't make this scarf look cute. Any tips?


----------



## MKSB (Dec 10, 2013)

My Tokyomilk lotion is freaking amazing. I got Yesterday and it smells so good and goes on so well... I am in LOVE!


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 10, 2013)

Because its an infinity scarf I would try it with a cardigan that isn't the same color. With a rank to underneth


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 10, 2013)

> I feel like a dingaling and can't make this scarf look cute. Any tips?





> My Tokyomilk lotion is freaking amazing. I got Yesterday and it smells so good and goes on so well... I am in LOVE!


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 10, 2013)

I got my box and I love it!!!!!!! I know there are some variations on the scarf, but are there variations on the Tokyo milk lotion? I got Yesterday and I love it but curious if anyone else got a different scent. Also, are there variations on the bracelet?


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 10, 2013)

[@]RenoFab[/@] ugh I keep trying to quote you but the add on this site keeps blocking the quotes and reply button urgh!! So the variations on the Tokyomilk I've seen so far are Chance and Yesterday, anyone receive any other scent??!!


----------



## Melbert (Dec 10, 2013)

So far, it looks like no variations on the bracelet. I want to say I saw someone get the "Chance" scent for the souffle?


----------



## Melbert (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Melbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So far, it looks like no variations on the bracelet. I want to say I saw someone get the "Chance" scent for the souffle? 
I am having the same problem with the quotes but apparently I can quote myself?


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@RenoFab ugh I keep trying to quote you but the add on this site keeps blocking the quotes and reply button urgh!! So the variations on the Tokyomilk I've seen so far are Chance and Yesterday, anyone receive any other scent??!!
Thank you! What scent did you get? I love Tokyo Milk and love the soufflÃ© especially. I feel like PS nailed the Dec must have and LE box. I was looking at getting a replacement Tokyo Milk Souffle and usually use Truth but am excited to try a new one. I always get that exact brand planner every year and I was telling my BF that I need a new scarf and he suggested cream, which is the color I GOT!!! Wow!!!!

I just went to Napa and saw the plastic wine glasses by Govino and thought "I wish they made them for champagne!" Boooom! There it is! AMAZING!!!  

Do you like your TokyoMilk scent? 

Oh and I am a salsa dancer and wear lashes all the time so I am happy to get another pair although I got #1 and wish I would have gotten the fuller #2 or #3 version so I may try to trade.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 10, 2013)

> Thank you! What scent did you get? I love Tokyo Milk and love the soufflÃ© especially. I feel like PS nailed the Dec must have and LE box. I was looking at getting a replacement Tokyo Milk Souffle and usually use Truth but am excited to try a new one. I always get that exact brand planner every year and I was telling my BF that I need a new scarf and he suggested cream, which is the color I GOT!!! Wow!!!! I just went to Napa and saw the plastic wine glasses by Govino and thought "I wish they made them for champagne!" Boooom! There it is! AMAZING!!! Â  Do you like your TokyoMilk scent?Â


 Wow .. That's soooo awesome  I can't wait to get mine !!


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone want to trade their winks?? I got #1 but would love #2 or #3. I will post it in the trades forum as well, along with my trade list.


----------



## TatyanaNicole (Dec 10, 2013)

The WISDOM scent smells amazing too. Want to try them all!


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi everyone!  I got the ivory scarf, would anyone be willing to trade for a black color?  I'd be willing to throw in a tiny bonus item (lip item, nail polishâ€¦all unused, that type of thing) for someone who would!


----------



## jbird1175 (Dec 11, 2013)

> I got my actual box today! Â Same variations as the spoiler I posted yesterday. Â The box was much smaller than I had expected. Â I thought it would be the size of the other Limited Edition boxes. Â It was more the size of our normal monthly boxes though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Man, I'm not so sure about that bracelet. What is up with all the clear rhinestoney bracelets this month from PS? Ugh. Other than that I like the box!


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 11, 2013)

I love, love ,love this box! I'm gifting the paddle because I have no use for it. Other than that popsugar did an amazing job definitely going to email them.


----------



## SweetStuff (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm glad I passed this one up.. very useful but didn't feel as fun!


----------



## SweetStuff (Dec 11, 2013)

Do love the scarf though!!


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 11, 2013)

Does the post office deliver the boxes? My tracking hasn't updated since the 5th. Really starting to get annoyed. Ugh!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 11, 2013)

Just got mine... and my regular December box as well at the same time. I got the scarf in cream, the cheese thingy in red and the lashes in #2. the #2's aren't as full and over the top as I'd thought. I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## ginmorel (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does the post office deliver the boxes? My tracking hasn't updated since the 5th. Really starting to get annoyed. Ugh!
Same here. Last update was 12/05 in Sacramento CA. I'm in PA I want my box!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 11, 2013)

> Thank you! What scent did you get? I love Tokyo Milk and love the soufflÃ© especially. I feel like PS nailed the Dec must have and LE box. I was looking at getting a replacement Tokyo Milk Souffle and usually use Truth but am excited to try a new one. I always get that exact brand planner every year and I was telling my BF that I need a new scarf and he suggested cream, which is the color I GOT!!! Wow!!!! I just went to Napa and saw the plastic wine glasses by Govino and thought "I wish they made them for champagne!" Boooom! There it is! AMAZING!!! Â  Do you like your TokyoMilk scent?Â  Oh and I am a salsa dancer and wear lashes all the time so I am happy to get another pair although I got #1 and wish I would have gotten the fuller #2 or #3 version so I may try to trade.Â


 If I get 2 or 3 version we could trade if you want. I don't wear eyelashes! I am in Jamaica his week, but will be home next and get to see my boxes!!! So excited, just PM me and when I get home I will PM you back and we can figure it out if you want to do this! Meanwhile think of something you have around the same value and we will see if we can deal!


----------



## annifer (Dec 11, 2013)

I should finally be getting mine tomorrow and I'm in Michigan.  This seems to be taking forever!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2013)

I am absolutely in major love with the bracelet.

Erickson Beamon Rocks ROCK!

I got the scarf in Cream. (may blend with my hair too much and wash me out..hope not...coz I want to love it)

Toyko Milk- Chance. (haven't sniffed it yet)

Red Cheese Paddle

And I didn't realize there were variations w/ the lashes.

Will check the # now......


----------



## Momsgotmail (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Man, I'm not so sure about that bracelet. What is up with all the clear rhinestoney bracelets this month from PS? Ugh. Other than that I like the box!
I LOVE the bracelet the best!!  LOL.  Just goes to show I guess that everyone likes different things!  I wish I had tons of money.  I would have bought this box!


----------



## LucyVanPelt (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box and I love it!!!!!!! I know there are some variations on the scarf, but are there variations on the Tokyo milk lotion? I got Yesterday and I love it but curious if anyone else got a different scent. Also, are there variations on the bracelet?
 
My Tokyo Milk lotion is Wisdom - I love it!  So subtle, yet lovely   Haven't heard of any variations on the bracelet. . .


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 11, 2013)

I put the Yesterday soufflÃ© on 2 hours ago and I can still smell it! LOVE!


----------



## IffB (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucyVanPelt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Tokyo Milk lotion is Wisdom - I love it!  So subtle, yet lovely   Haven't heard of any variations on the bracelet. . .
Loved the Wisdom - favorite item, luxurious packaging and something that I would never buy for myself but loved receiving.  Disliked the bracelet, but I will gift it to someone that will love it and forget about it!  I think I am sticking with the cheaper monthly boxes from now on, but there were some nice items in this one.  Yes, I am one of these pen to paper calendar people - glad to get one! My daughter snagged the eyelashes before I had a chance to even look at them for a friend with hair loss - so I will take the good Karma instead.    Much happier than I was with the first Holiday box, will keep most but some great gift items were included!


----------



## IffB (Dec 11, 2013)

Cream Scarf too...  not exactly cute, but seems functional for warmth - will give it to my sister to walk the dog.


----------



## dayzeek (Dec 11, 2013)

Alright, my variations were as follows:

Winks lashes No.1

Lunares in Ruby Red

TokyoMilk in No.26 Wisdom

Cuyana scarf in the cream color

Overall, I'm pretty happy with this box. Everything can either be used or gifted, which I can't say was the case for the December box.

yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Got my box. Not really a good fit for me. Open to selling or trading; bracelet, planner, lashes. Also got the white cheese thing and would trade that for any other color


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 11, 2013)

*Got my box â€“ would love to trade the white scarf for the black one. *

I was going to save it for the 24th, but really wanted to see what colour scarf I got and whether the bracelet fits. Itâ€™s a bit big but (barely) wearable. It sort of hangs down onto my hand, but thereâ€™s no danger of it falling off. 

Iâ€™m curious about my other variations, but will try to be patient.


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 11, 2013)

This box is okay, but I doubt I'll purchase another LE PS box after this one. I thought PS would really try to hit it out of the park being that it's the holidays, but I wasn't really wowed. The box isn't _bad _at all, but there's just nothing in it that I feel I must have. A couple of cute things, sure, but not worth the $100 for me. Overall this wasn't a bad box in my opinion, but this was my first foray into the LE boxes and I'm not sure it's enough to make me come back for more.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Dec 11, 2013)

Got mine finally today!!!  Would I spend $100 on all these items if I went to the store for them - maybe, but probably not. Was it still totally worth it to me?? ABSOLUTELY



Spoiler



Except for the lashes - I get every variation I wanted!!! Merry Christmas to me!

I got the lashes in #1 - would have liked 2 or 3, but it won't keep me from using them.

Scarf in cream - I think I'm going to use it as an actual scarf with my coat so this works out perfect and I have too many black (coat is pink)

Cheese plate in white - my kitchen is black and white with black counters - perfect!!

Souffle in Wisdom ( I would have been happy with any.  This is a new brand for me)

Planner is already in my purse - I think I'll use it for personal appointments - for some reason I'm bad about keeping these in my phone.

I'm in love with the bracelet - it is 100% my style!!

The only throw away to me is the pretzels - don't get me wrong - they'll get consumed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just not excited about them.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 11, 2013)

This box is amazing!

The scarf put it over the top for me, it's so lux feeling.  I'm wearing it tomorrow, supposed to be the coldest day here yet. 

My variations:
lashes: #1

scarf: cream

cream: wisdom

cheese paddle: navy

They only thing that I'm not over the moon over is the cheese paddle.  I don't eat cheese and I don't entertain.  But I'm gifting it to my mother who hosts Bunko nights at her house, it'll be perfect for her.  Oh and the lashes, meh. Not my thing.

I ate the pretzels while driving home from the gym.  Yep, I sure did. 

Special editions boxes are where it's at with PopSugar.


----------



## jessrose18 (Dec 11, 2013)

I also got my box the items are so much nicer in person i am very happy!

planner:  silver (looking for gold if someone got gold i pm me if you want to trade)

plate in white

scarf in cream

eyelashes #1

I love the bracelet!  the pretzels are delicious!

lotion in wisdom smells very manly which i love


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also got my box the items are so much nicer in person i am very happy!

planner:  silver (*looking for gold* if someone got gold i pm me if you want to trade)

plate in white

scarf in cream

eyelashes #1

I love the bracelet!  the pretzels are delicious!

lotion in dark smells very manly which i love





I'm pretty sure the planner only comes in silver. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ashley Crisman (Dec 11, 2013)

Finally got my box. Definitely in love with it! My thoughts on the bracelet. I actually really like it. I own nothing like but sadly it's just to big. Gonna find someone who loves it as much as me the do like the Tokyo scent... Even tho it borders on old lady perfume. I think it knew what I was thinking. I managed to injure myself while opening it....


----------



## Ashley Crisman (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## adinegem (Dec 11, 2013)

Just opened my box and I love it so much! Scarf : creme Lashes : #3 Cream : yesterday (I can only use all natural products due to allergies with chemicals I'm probably going to gift this. Smells amazing though!) My husband and I weren't impressed with the men's le box, but it wasn't as bad compared to the regular December box. So glad I bought the le boxes!


----------



## Ashley Crisman (Dec 11, 2013)

Anyone try hard to not mess up the tissue? I'm gonna reuse all of it! I live that everything is sent in the boxes they would normally come in. Makes gift giving a lot nicer.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashley Crisman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





If you live in a cold area, be glamorous and wear it over gloves.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 12, 2013)

Got my box today, so does it bother anyone else that the leather on the cheese paddle doesn't match the leather on the knife?? Or is anyone else's like this?? Ugh I got the scarf in cream and would love to trade for black if anyone is interested!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 12, 2013)

Seems like cream scarves for lots of people. Are the only color variations cream and black? I haven't got my box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It got delivered today but no one was home when the mailman came. Kind of weird because boxes from Popsugar always get left on my porch. Have to go pick it up at the post office tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DissolvedGirl (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@RenoFab ugh I keep trying to quote you but the add on this site keeps blocking the quotes and reply button urgh!! So the variations on the Tokyomilk I've seen so far are Chance and Yesterday, anyone receive any other scent??!!
My Tokyomilk came in Wisdom and it smells AMAZING.

I loved everything in my box. The only thing I thought I was not going to like was the bracelet and I ended up liking it. I cannot decide what is my favorite thing in the box, it is a toss up between the scarf and the lotion.


----------



## ladyrox (Dec 12, 2013)

I concur, Wisdom is fabulous.  I'm not too keen on the bracelet though so if anyone wants to trade, pm me.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 12, 2013)

Picked up my box from the post office this morning. My variations were: Cream scarf Chance Tokyo Milk White cheese board Wink Lashes #2


----------



## aquaria527 (Dec 12, 2013)

Finally got mine!! And I really like everything now that I've seen it in person -- so luxurious! I think I may cancel my reg sub and just save up for the LEs... this was way more satisfying!

My variations:

-- Camel scarf

-- Chance Tokyo Milk

-- Red cheese board

-- Wink lashes #3

I was hoping for lashes #2 and the ivory/cream scarf... anyone want to trade?

Also I thought I would not like that bracelet at all, but I actually LOVE it in real life. I think I may use it to dress up a Christmas or New Year's outfit!


----------



## greenflipflops (Dec 12, 2013)

Has anyone worn the scarf out yet? Does it actually keep you warm? I was expecting some sort of super cozy chunky thick scarf so i was a little disappointed when I saw it. It's freezing in New York and I can't figure out how to wear the scarf so that it looks okay on me...it looks like I just sloppily wrapped some fabric around my neck. Lol. It gapes around my neck at the front but I can't loop it around one more time.

The lotion smells really good and the packaging is so fancy. The planner is super fancy too. I would feel like some top executive when I pull it out of my bag to jot down things.

I don't really know what to do with that cheese plate...I didn't even know things like that existed. I guess it'll be gifted.

The pretzel sticks are delish! I'm going to have to head over to Brooklyn to stock up on them. Yum. I'll be happy to munch on them all Christmas day.

And as expected, the bangle is much too big for me.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 12, 2013)

> Finally got mine!! And I really like everything now that I've seen it in person -- so luxurious! I think I may cancel my reg sub and just save up for the LEs... this was way more satisfying! My variations: -- Camel scarf -- Chance Tokyo Milk -- Red cheese board -- Wink lashes #3 I was hoping for lashes #2 and the ivory/cream scarf... anyone want to trade? Also I thought I would not like that bracelet at all, but I actually LOVE it in real life. I think I may use it to dress up a Christmas or New Year's outfit!


 I think I might want the camel scarf and I have the wink lashes in #2


----------



## jbird1175 (Dec 12, 2013)

Welp, I got my box delivered today. My variations:

Wink Lashes No. 1

Cream Scarf

Tokyo Milk in Wisdom
Red Cheese Board

Peppermint Pretzel Sticks

My thoughts:

Happy about the style of wink lashes I received. They don't look too "Kardashian". You know what I'm talking about!

I did not play with the scarf yet but I am glad I got the cream, just so long as I didn't get the tan.

I was a lil nervous about the scent of the Tokyo Milk from the description but I think it smells nice and it not too overpowering.

I have no feelings on the cheese board, really. I have one already and three cheese knives so I might gift this to a friend.

I got the Fatty Pretzels last month in my BB...but it was literally ONE BITE. It was ridiculous. I am grateful to have an entire pack.

I hate the bracelet. I looove jewelry so I'm a lil bummed that I hate BOTH bracelets from this month's boxes. At least one or both of them will be going on my trade list depending on if I can gift the December bracelet.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm intrigued by the cream scarf I got! I never buy anything in that color because of the perils of staining but I guess that makes this a luxury box for me-- something I am trying now that it's been sent to me. It seems warm though.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 12, 2013)

> I'm intrigued by the cream scarf I got! I never buy anything in that color because of the perils of staining but I guess that makes this a luxury box for me-- something I am trying now that it's been sent to me. It seems warm though.


 Same here and it's esp scary since it can't be washed!!


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 12, 2013)

My shipping info finally updated and I will get my box by Monday! Finally it will be 12 days for me to get my box once it gets here. It has never taken that long.


----------



## polarama (Dec 12, 2013)

It's almost like they shipped out the variations in batches--I'm another cream scarf recipient (white cheese board, Wink #1, Wisdom, and gold planner).

LOVE the scarf!


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 12, 2013)

My cheese board had a weird imperfection. Or I should say the knife did. It looks like it has residue like a sticker was on it. I tried washing. Anyways got a super fast response from pop sugar and they are sending a new one. Anyone do this before? Does it take forever like a month to get a new one.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Picked up my box from the post office this morning.

My variations were:

Cream scarf
Chance Tokyo Milk
White cheese board
Wink Lashes #2
Those are the variations I got too and mine was delivered today.


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 12, 2013)

I really hope I get the tan colored scarf, gold planner, and the tokyo milk in either yesterday or wisdom. ::fingers crossed::!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here and it's esp scary since it can't be washed!!
It can be washed, hand washed or dry cleaned.


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It can be washed, hand washed or dry cleaned. 
I thought it said dry clean only


----------



## brainybeauty (Dec 12, 2013)

Got my box today and I love it! I received the Tokyomilk in Chance, cream scarf, white cheeseboard, and #1 lashes. Love the scent of the body soufflÃ©--it's perfect for winter. I'm saving the cheeseboard (along with the coasters from an early fall box, plates from NM box, and throw from NM box) for when I move out of my parents house eventually. My mom refers to it as my PopSugar trousseau, lol.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2013)

So miffed...my tracking says that the shipment info was received on 12/3...no movement since. I'm going to contact them if I don't see any movement by tomorrow. At this rate, I won't have it in time for Christmas.


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So miffed...my tracking says that the shipment info was received on 12/3...no movement since. I'm going to contact them if I don't see any movement by tomorrow. At this rate, I won't have it in time for Christmas.
Mine didn't update from the 5th until today. I called them yesterday and now I have updates.
When I finally get my box it will be 12 days. It has never taken me that long to get a box.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 12, 2013)

I thought from spoilers that I'd gift halfof this box away but I got it in today and I love everything but the lashes. Lashes are cool but my eyes can't handle falsies. Really great holiday box! I'm happy!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 13, 2013)

> It can be washed, hand washed or dry cleaned.Â





> I thought it said dry clean only


 Well this is what it says on my scarf at least


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 13, 2013)

> Mine didn't update from the 5th until today. I called them yesterday and now I have updates. When I finally get my box it will be 12 days. It has never taken me that long to get a box.


 Mine says it's going to get here Monday too.. After 16 days !!!!! Here's hoping the weather doesn't cause any further delays !!


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 13, 2013)

I got the cream scarf, the red cheeseboard, Tokyo Milk in Chance and Winks in #1 I think. Oh and a silver planner.

I would have liked the gold planner more but whatever it's okay!

Haven't smelled the lotion yet, the red color is good for the cheeseboard.

Getting any color scarf would have been fine, I already have two cream colored ones but that's okay.

_If anyone got the camel colored one and would like the cream, please let me know. _

_I haven't worn my scarf yet and it's still in the package! _


----------



## brainybeauty (Dec 13, 2013)

Forgot to mention -- if anyone is interested in trading for or buying the planner from me, let me know. I already have a planner for 2014.


----------



## jpowell (Dec 13, 2013)

LONG time lurker here! My box is arriving today and from the pics I have seen, nothing in it really interests me. I would love to sell it all, unopened. If anyone is interested just PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Well this is what it says on my scarf at least
Uh huh. Yes I have the scarf as well.

Anyway, I hand wash all my dry clean only stuff and other wool items.   I find it makes them softer and I don't like the smell (or expense) of dry cleaning.


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Well this is what it says on my scarf at least

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uh huh. Yes I have the scarf as well.

Anyway, I hand wash all my dry clean only stuff and other wool items.   I find it makes them softer and I don't like the smell (or expense) of dry cleaning.
If it says dry clean only I would just stick to having it dry cleaned, just to be safe. Just my opinion


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 13, 2013)

I might test a patch of the scarf to see if hand washing would work...not a bad idea bc I have the cream one. I do have the laundress wool and cashmere wash. Where I live the dry cleaners aren't exactly amazing so it's kind of a risk either way.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 13, 2013)

I handwash my delicates all the time in the sink, with woolite. Also , I'm sure just spot treating this scarf would be best. I have a camel hair coat that I spot treat and then have professionally cleaned each year.mStill looks fabulous after over 10 years!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 13, 2013)

.I got a beige scarf. Does anyone else feel like the scarf is super itchy?


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Spot treat and Febreeze it!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Dec 13, 2013)

My TokyoMilk lotion has a slice mark straight across the top of the container.  I didn't notice it until today.  Does anyone else have this?


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If it says dry clean only I would just stick to having it dry cleaned, just to be safe. Just my opinion
You can wash things that say dry clean only just fine. Just handwash them. If it's silk or satin or velvet, those are exceptions.

I wouldn't dry the scarf with heat though, since it'll probably shrink. So just handwash it on cold and it'll be just fine.


----------



## skyflower (Dec 13, 2013)

For wool, cashmere, alpaca, I hand wash often. Just dry flat (dont hang) and if you want to you can roll it up in a dry towel to dry faster. Google it and test it with inexpensive wools if you are concerned but want to try it? I have gently washed some silks and dried the same way, they just lose their sheen after a few washes.


----------



## heatherdear (Dec 13, 2013)

Can someone point me where I can trade my scarf? I received black, but would love the camel colored one.  Thx!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 13, 2013)

So, does anyone wish, hate, lothe, like, prefer, dislike, or love the common items in this Le box? I know there was a lot of talk about the one bag. Vincent, Cynthia? And there were many variations? I know there has been plenty of overall discussion on liking, disliking, and overall having a preference on similar or all same items. What's your take? I've only snuck my peak, while hubby was out, so I have only sort of seen my box


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 14, 2013)

All I know is the last time I hand washed a dry clean only item it got destroyed!! I'm too terrified to try it again and so I never buy dry clean only stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 14, 2013)

> My TokyoMilk lotion has a slice mark straight across the top of the container.Â  I didn't notice it until today.Â  Does anyone else have this?


 Mine does too, I thought that was odd. Doesn't affect the lotion though. I did notice tho as soon as I opened my box. Hard to miss- it's straight down the center of the lid, all the way across.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 14, 2013)

I still don't have my box :-( it departed from grove city , oh on Wednesday and there's been no update since !! It has to have reached somewhere !! I :-(


----------



## brainybeauty (Dec 14, 2013)

> So, does anyone wish, hate, lothe, like, prefer, dislike, or love the common items in this Le box? I know there was a lot of talk about the one bag. Vincent, Cynthia? And there were many variations? I know there has been plenty of overall discussion on liking, disliking, and overall having a preference on similar or all same items. What's your take? I've only snuck my peak, while hubby was out, so I have only sort of seen my box


 Are you talking about this box or the fall LE box? The fall box featured the bags. This box doesn't have one. If you are talking about this box, I personally love it! Likes others have said about the monthly box, they're signed up because it's a way to be introduced to cool new brands they wouldn't otherwise try or be aware of. This box fit that bill for me.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I still don't have my box :-( it departed from grove city , oh on Wednesday and there's been no update since !! It has to have reached somewhere !! I :-(
My box hasn't updated since the 7th and it was only six hours away from me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 14, 2013)

> So, does anyone wish, hate, lothe, like, prefer, dislike, or love the common items in this Le box? I know there was a lot of talk about the one bag. Vincent, Cynthia? And there were many variations? I know there has been plenty of overall discussion on liking, disliking, and overall having a preference on similar or all same items. What's your take? I've only snuck my peak, while hubby was out, so I have only sort of seen my box





> So, does anyone wish, hate, lothe, like, prefer, dislike, or love the common items in this Le box? I know there was a lot of talk about the one bag. Vincent, Cynthia? And there were many variations? I know there has been plenty of overall discussion on liking, disliking, and overall having a preference on similar or all same items. What's your take? I've only snuck my peak, while hubby was out, so I have only sort of seen my box





> Can someone point me where I can trade my scarf? I received black, but would love the camel colored one.Â  Thx! [/quote Personally, I loved the fall edition.. I thought everything was amazing. The winter box is nice but I personally find it kinda boring. Don't get me wrong, everything will get used- I just wasn't excited about anything. I was really hoping for a cute winter hat - hopefully jan PS box !!!


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 14, 2013)

Yay I got mine today and was only able to skim through on the way to the hospital, but I am pleased with it. I got the cream scarf and the white cheese board and the cream in Chance. I wasn't able to open the bracelet though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 14, 2013)

I got the planner in silver,body soufflÃ© in chance,winks in #2, and the scarf in cream. Even though they said there would be variations there have not really been that many. It seems most people got the cream scarf and silver planner. I am really liking the scent of my body soufflÃ© better than I expected. Wanted the gold planner but I am digging the silver. Everything but the body soufflÃ© and planner are going on my trade/buy list. Not sure this was worth the 100 dollars for me but it is nice.


----------



## Babs28 (Dec 14, 2013)

*I am willing to trade my black infinity scarf for the creme scarf. *I noticed quite a few people are interested in truing for a dark color.

I received my box today! 




 Finally!  After seeing some of the spoilers I wasn't too excited about it.  It had been sitting at the Post office for two days. Now that I have it, I love, LOVE, LOVE it!  I was a bit nervous because I was totally disappointed with the Fall LE box.  This box is amazing to me! I love the bracelet even though it's a bit big, I use a paper planner on top of my computer calendar for work and add social stuff that I don't want to put on my work calendar for others to see. I love infinity scarves so they couldn't go wrong there.  The body soufflÃ© smells amazing.  I can't wait to take a shower and put it on all over! The cheese paddle is cool although I haven't taken it out of the wrappers yet.

My variations are: Chance for the Tokyomilk Souffle, the black scarf, #2 Winks and a navy blue cheese paddle (bad cheese, badâ€¦you need a spanking).


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 14, 2013)

Seems like there are only 3 scarf colors, and I've only seen 1 person so far get the camel colored one (IIRC)


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 14, 2013)

In general do you love the variations on all the boxes or do you enjoy the variations I see there's a lot of discussions in the past about the variation


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone else have small bits of black plastic in their tokyomilk??


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 14, 2013)

> *I am willing to trade my black infinity scarf for the creme scarf.* I noticed quite a few people are interested in truing for a dark color. I received my box today!Â :yesss: Â Finally! Â After seeing some of the spoilers I wasn't too excited about it. Â It hadÂ been sitting at the Post office for two days. Now that I have it, I love, LOVE, LOVE it! Â I was a bit nervous because I was totally disappointed with the Fall LE box. Â This box is amazing to me! I love the bracelet even though it's a bit big, I use a paper planner on top of my computer calendar for work and add social stuff that I don't want to put on my work calendar for others to see.Â I love infinity scarves so they couldn't go wrong there. Â The body soufflÃ© smells amazing. Â I can't wait to take a shower and put it on all over! The cheese paddle is cool although I haven't taken it out of the wrappers yet. My variations are:Â Chance for the Tokyomilk Souffle, the black scarf, #2 Winks and a navy blue cheese paddle (bad cheese, badâ€¦you need a spanking). Â :whipping: Â


 I would trade cream for black--I did open mine and try it on so it's not sealed though. Let me know if you are interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## adinegem (Dec 14, 2013)

> .I got a beige scarf. Does anyone else feel like the scarf is super itchy?


 I think it's a bit itchy as well. Luckily I have a small head so I could triple loop though its pretty tight. Double looping was way too big and I was freezing.


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 14, 2013)

If anyone doesn't want their black scarf I will gladly trade for it. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138849/popsugar-box-swaps-monthly-and-specials/270#post_2243857 Or pm me, I have other items.


----------



## mpatt01 (Dec 15, 2013)

> I still don't have my box :-( it departed from grove city , oh on Wednesday and there's been no update since !! It has to have reached somewhere !! I :-(


 Mine must be traveling with yours! I was beginning to worry. Are you in pgh?


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone else having any problems with the scarf? I just messaged PS, I'm hoping they can help me.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else having any problems with the scarf? I just messaged PS, I'm hoping they can help me.
What kind of problems? I haven't opened mine.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 15, 2013)

> Mine must be traveling with yours! I was beginning to worry. Are you in pgh?


 I'm in upstate Ny .. Suffering through the snow.


----------



## mpatt01 (Dec 15, 2013)

> I'm in upstate Ny .. Suffering through the snow.


 That stinks. It was pretty rough here yesterday, but today was good. I'm not far from grove city, oh or where ever the boxes were. Only a couple hours. This is nuts.


----------



## Babs28 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else having any problems with the scarf? I just messaged PS, I'm hoping they can help me.
What kind of problems are you talking about?


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Dec 16, 2013)

I got the cheese paddle in blue - I'd love a red one if anyone is interested in trading, blue just doesn't match my dÃ©cor, but either way I'm super excited about it.  I've been wanting a cheese plate for a while now

Lashes were #1 which is perfect for me since I rarely wear them but always want to - I just need to get better about putting them on though, that tends to be the tough part for me.

I got the cream scarf.  I'm not sure yet if I'm keeping it or gifting.  I have LOTS of scarves that I wear regularly and I don't know if I can handle the alpaca.  It seems just slightly itchy to me.

The body cream I received in Wisdom.  The scent reminds me of something I just can't place, I'm not a huge fan of the scent for the moment, but maybe it will grow on me?  I haven't used it yet so we shall see.

I love the datebook!  I use one that I toss in my bag all the time - it has both work and social stuff in it - and was actually about to order a new one, but now that I've got this I don't have to.

I'm not totally sure how I feel about the bracelet yet.  I have yet to completely unwrap it and try it on.  I do wear bracelets semi-often but they are much simpler and I just don't know that this one is going to get much use.

Overall I'm pretty happy with what I received 



and for the iffy items I know I can always gift or trade.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 16, 2013)

Does anyone have any tips for applying eyelashes? I'm a newbie but I totally want to look kardashian esque


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 16, 2013)

So upset! I finally heard back from PS and apparently my box didn't get sent out. There is probably no way I'll get it before Christmas now. 



 I responded to their email asking them to expedite shipping...I hope they do.


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 16, 2013)

> So upset! I finally heard back from PS and apparently my box didn't get sent out. There is probably no way I'll get it before Christmas now.Â :icon_frow Â I responded to their email asking them to expedite shipping...I hope they do.





> In general do you love the variations on all the boxes or do you enjoy the variations I see there's a lot of discussions in the past about the variation


 how did they not send it out? Popsugar is slipping in my opinion. Kinda glad I am not subscribed anymore. I dont feel the boxes are with 40 bucks plus slow shipping.


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So upset! I finally heard back from PS and apparently my box didn't get sent out. There is probably no way I'll get it before Christmas now. 




 I responded to their email asking them to expedite shipping...I hope they do.
Oh, no!  Expediting the shipping is the very least they should do.  Hope it gets to you soon!


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 16, 2013)

> Oh, no! Â Expediting the shipping is the very least they should do. Â Hope it gets to you soon!


 agreed!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



how did they not send it out? Popsugar is slipping in my opinion. Kinda glad I am not subscribed anymore. I dont feel the boxes are with 40 bucks plus slow shipping.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, no!  Expediting the shipping is the very least they should do.  Hope it gets to you soon!
I have no idea how it didn't get shipped originally. I would think it was an automated system. Anyway, I did hear back from them and they indicated that they are indeed sending it out expedited. Whew...there are gifts in that box, lol. I hope they follow through.


----------



## SparkleSparkle (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm looking to sell my box if anyone is interested.


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 17, 2013)

Looking to swap my camel Cuyana scarf for black and my navy cheese board for white. Both are still sealed. PM me if interested


----------



## lulu519 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I have no idea how it didn't get shipped originally. I would think it was an automated system. Anyway, I did hear back from them and they indicated that they are indeed sending it out expedited. Whew...there are gifts in that box, lol. I hope they follow through.
Hi ladies - longtime reader and first-time poster ... I had to comment to say the same thing happened to me! I was also told there was an issue with shipping. I'm also in Ohio - wonder if they missed a whole batch headed our direction. As disappointing and mysterious as that is, I do have to commend them for responding pretty quickly and acknowledging they had an issue. But we shall see when we actually receive our boxes - fingers crossed we get them soon! (I'm not gifting any of my items, though - I just want them and am impatient!)


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 17, 2013)

I am from central Ohio and finally got my box yesterday! Was glad to see it! Love all the awesome items in it, especially the bracelet and scarf! The creme is great too!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 17, 2013)

> Hi ladies - longtime readerÂ and first-time poster ... I had to comment to say the same thing happened to me! I was also told there was an issue with shipping. I'm also in Ohio - wonder if theyÂ missed a whole batch headed our direction. As disappointing and mysterious as that is, I do have to commend them for responding pretty quickly and acknowledging they had an issue.Â But we shall see when we actually receive our boxes - fingers crossed we get them soon!Â (I'm not gifting any of my items, though - I just wantÂ them and am impatient!)


 Your so funny, I too just wanted my items! I guess I got out of the commenting due to being away on vacation and returning yesterday which at the same time I just received my box! For the most part Ohio generally gets their boxes in pretty good time, but it was really slow going this month! I just hope everyone gets their boxes in good time and enjoys them!


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 17, 2013)

*Munch munch munch* So, I'm eating my Fatty Sundays pretzels and was wondering if anyone has tried to order on their website? Shipping is $9.95, which is crazy to me. It's too bad that we didn't get some kind of discount code or free shipping with our box to encourage us to buy some of them.


----------



## lucyla8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Munch munch munch* So, I'm eating my Fatty Sundays pretzels and was wondering if anyone has tried to order on their website? Shipping is $9.95, which is crazy to me. It's too bad that we didn't get some kind of discount code or free shipping with our box to encourage us to buy some of them.
Birchbox has them for sale in their shop - free shipping this month too!


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox has them for sale in their shop - free shipping this month too!

Oh that's great! Thanks for the tip! I'll check it out for sure.


----------



## mpatt01 (Dec 18, 2013)

I still haven't received my box. And I'm starting to get impatient. It shipped on dec 3!!!!


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I still haven't received my box. And I'm starting to get impatient. It shipped on dec 3!!!!
Have you called fedex?


----------



## brainybeauty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you called fedex?
I would contact PopSugar before contacting FedEx. When my Neiman Marcus box went missing, I called FedEx first .If you call FedEx, they will tell you that they have to search for the lost package. They date the start of their search to the date of the last scan your box made. From that date, they request two weeks to search for your box (and they've never found any of the boxes of mine that have been lost).

I was so frustrated upon hearing this from FedEx that I emailed PopSugar as soon as I got off the phone and told them my box was lost. They sent out a replacement almost immediately. A much better experience than dealing with FedEx!

(Sorry @cobainrls ...I am often filled with rage towards FedEx, not your perfectly valid and reasonable suggestion of calling them



)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 18, 2013)

Contacting FedEX AND PopSugar is probably the way to go, if FedEx lost the box, PopSugar might want a trace on it so they can re-coop the shipping costs with a claim.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 18, 2013)

> I still haven't received my box. And I'm starting to get impatient. It shipped on dec 3!!!!


 I haven't received mine either :-( It shipped on dec 4th.


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 18, 2013)

When I called FedEx about my box it started to move and was delivered within 3 days. Not saying this would work for you but, it is worth a try.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 18, 2013)

For anyone experiencing shipping issues, mine shipped the 4th and I had no updates after the 7th, where it had departed a facility one state away. I contacted FedEx on the 13th assuming it must have gotten lost since it shouldn't take 6 days to travel 6 hours. They said the package was being transferred to usps and that I just needed to wait. I ended up contacting PopSugar this week since FedEx was no help. They told me to wait till today and contact them if it didn't update. Then boom, my tracking updated this morning and my package was delivered today. So it took 2 weeks to get and 11 days without tracking updates.


----------



## mpatt01 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you called fedex?

I did.  They said my post office has had it since Monday.  This is frustrating.  I had a gift ready for my delivery guy...now I don't want to give it to him. LOL!  But I will because i know this isn't his fault.  It's a shame that i get so many boxes that i have to add him to my gift list.


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I did.  They said my post office has had it since Monday.  This is frustrating.  I had a gift ready for my delivery guy...now I don't want to give it to him. LOL!  But I will because i know this isn't his fault.  It's a shame that i get so many boxes that i have to add him to my gift list.
No good! I just think the PO is so far behind this year.


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 19, 2013)

So I'm looking through the planner and on page 213 where it lists the maps, it says "Ottowa" rather than Ottawa. As a Canadian I'm kind of irked that they screwed up the spelling of our nation's capital, but whatever. Yes, I'm totally the Typo Police about this today, haha. At least they managed to spell it right on the actual map

ETA: I just noticed that on the page where the map of Ottawa (and Vancouver) is, the text at the top of the page says "Ottowa" too. Uuuughhh.

ETA #2: Hmm, while looking at the maps some more I noticed that the ones for London, Paris, Tokyo and Seoul aren't properly aligned on the page, so the text at the top of the page actually appears on the following page. I'm starting to think that these planners are seconds!


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Dec 19, 2013)

> So upset! I finally heard back from PS and apparently my box didn't get sent out. There is probably no way I'll get it before Christmas now.Â :icon_frow Â I responded to their email asking them to expedite shipping...I hope they do.


 I had the same issue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box initiated 12/3 and I never saw any activity. I e-mailed customer service and they said there was an issue and my box was never mailed. I'm so glad I followed up.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm looking through the planner and on page 213 where it lists the maps, it says "Ottowa" rather than Ottawa. As a Canadian I'm kind of irked that they screwed up the spelling of our nation's capital, but whatever. Yes, I'm totally the Typo Police about this today, haha. At least they managed to spell it right on the actual map

ETA: I just noticed that on the page where the map of Ottawa (and Vancouver) is, the text at the top of the page says "Ottowa" too. Uuuughhh.

ETA #2: Hmm, while looking at the maps some more I noticed that the ones for London, Paris, Tokyo and Seoul aren't properly aligned on the page, so the text at the top of the page actually appears on the following page. I'm starting to think that these planners are seconds!
i may have a GI planner from a few years ago, if i can find it i will let you know! i am curious to know if one purchased from website if it would be the proper spelling + map! 

thinking of getting this box as someone posted they were selling a few pages back - i live in a warm climate so a scarf would be useless unless i move north one day!!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone have any tips for applying eyelashes? I'm a newbie but I totally want to look kardashian esque
try youtube - wayne goss has a lot of tutorials on kim k + lisa eldrige has a few too

i do know that after you apply glue, you should let it dry then apply on lash root then go over upper lid with a pencil liner to cover up the seam - HTH!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SparkleSparkle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm looking to sell my box if anyone is interested.
i may be interested  - i'll send you PM


----------



## mpatt01 (Dec 20, 2013)

My box FINALLY came. and I love it




  The planner is my absolute favorite. I feel like such a dork right now.  But i can't help it!  Here are my variations:

Planner - Silver
Scarf - Cream....i don't know what i will wear it with, but I already have a black scarf. So I'm happy with it.
Cheese Plate - White....I was hoping for red, but white will go with my kitchen just fine.

Lotion - Chance. I'm still feeling it out.  I love it in the jar.  But sometimes things smell horrible on me.  So far so good!

I hope the rest of you ladies get your boxes soon.  I had to go to the post office and yell at them.  They brought it to me within 3 hours.


----------



## mpatt01 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
ETA #2: Hmm, while looking at the maps some more I noticed that the ones for London, Paris, Tokyo and Seoul aren't properly aligned on the page, so the text at the top of the page actually appears on the following page. I'm starting to think that these planners are seconds!

My maps look fine.  I wonder if you got a bad one. Maybe they'll send another.


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My maps look fine.  I wonder if you got a bad one. Maybe they'll send another.

Hmm, could be. I wonder if I should contact PS?

ETA: I e-mailed PS. Hopefully they'll respond.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Megamacaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello. I'm looking to sell my box. All items have sealed packaging (never opened--just looked at). Please contact me if interested.
just sent you a PM, the other person i sent a PM to (*SparkleSparkle) *never responded - thx!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 21, 2013)

Hmmm...still haven't received my box. I would have thought expedited shipping would have caused it to be delivered by now. I really hope it arrives before Tuesday.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 22, 2013)

*MODERATOR MESSAGE:*

I don't participate in the popsugar thread, and it is impossible for moderators to be everywhere at once, but with that said

*OUR BUY/SELL/TRADE RULES ARE STILL IN PLACE*

Quote: 
All trades must be posted only in theBuy/Sell/Trade forum. This is for your protection as well as the protection of the person you'll trade with since it allows both you and your swapper/buyer the ability to give feedback. The feedback system is the only way to establish a history of being a good swapper or seller. 
If you're new to Makeup Talk please be aware that there are a few minimum requirements to post in the B/S/T area. These include:


Must have 15 regular forums posts.
Must be a member of Makeup Talk for at least 5 days.
 
ANY other trade posts made from here on out will be deleted and infracted.


----------



## RebeccaR (Dec 22, 2013)

I have had mine for a while, but couldn't open until we celebrated Christmas. I got Wisdom, lashes #2, blue cheese board, and the black scarf. I love this box. I am especially excited about the planner...and the pretzels.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 24, 2013)

I cannot wait to get my LE box! It's my gift from hubby. I am one of those people who like the variety in the boxes. For instance I would have been ok for us to get different versions of the bracelet. I have asked him several times to just let me have the box, he just won't budge. Ahem, I'm pretty sure I got cream scarf, white cutting board...


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, guess what just got here! I was prepared to not have it, but it's here and the three items I was planning to use for gifts are now wrapped and ready (just in time too, because this is our Christmas since we travel starting today).

Variations:

Cheese board -- red

Tokyo Milk - Yesterday

Scarf - Cream

Lashes -- #3

Planner - Silver


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 24, 2013)

I finally opened my box properly. (Previously Iâ€™d just peeked at the scarf and bracelet.)

*Cream scarf:* Meh. Iâ€™ll probably try to trade it for a different Tokyomilk, or might use it in a craft project, since the fabric is lovely.

*White cheese paddle: *Thought I wouldnâ€™t like it, but itâ€™s smaller and cuter than expected. 

*Wink #3: *This will go to one of my Blythe dolls. Love the container!

*Silver planner: *Mine doesnâ€™t have the issues that MichiChan mentioned. My map list doesnâ€™t even have Ottawa, and is on page 212, not 213. 

*Bracelet:* Love the style, but it keeps twisting so the ornament is over my wrist bone. It doesnâ€™t quite flip all the way around though, so itâ€™s ok. 

*Tokyomilk #21 Yesterday: * donâ€™t normally like florals, but this oneâ€™s heavenly. 

*Pretzel sticks: *Nice while they lasted, which wasnâ€™t long. 

Overall Iâ€™m pleased. But, I showed it to my mother, who thought it was a terrible value and couldnâ€™t believe Iâ€™d spend $100 on it. Being realistic, I guess the items arenâ€™t really worth the cost, but it was still fun and Iâ€™ll probably do this again next year, if not sooner.


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, guess what just got here! I was prepared to not have it, but it's here and the three items I was planning to use for gifts are now wrapped and ready (just in time too, because this is our Christmas since we travel starting today).

Variations:

Cheese board -- red

Tokyo Milk - Yesterday

Scarf - Cream

Lashes -- #3

Planner - Silver
Yay! Glad you got it!


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow, it seems like only me and one other person got the camel coloured scarf:/ Strange.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 24, 2013)

> Wow, it seems like only me and one other person got the camel coloured scarf:/ Strange.


 I got camel. At first I didn't like it and wanted black, but I realized I already have a ton of black scarves, so this is a good change of pace. These sub boxes are all about breaking out of my comfort zone.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 25, 2013)

This box was a gift from my mom. We open presents on Christmas Eve so I have been opening one item per day except for today, which was two items. I am so glad I can finally join this discussion again! It was weird opening everything without spoilers or information about variations or anything!

Day 1: I opened the planner. Itâ€™s beautiful and I love it but I use my phone/computer/tablet to keep my schedule so a physical planner is kind of superfluous for me. I am going to gift this to a friend who will appreciate it way more than I will.

Day 2: I opened the Winks. I got them in #3. They are maybe a little too dramatic but I will give them a try. I have never been able to make falsies work for me, but I am going to watch a bunch of tutorials and give these a real shot.

Day 3: I opened the pretzels. I love chocolate mint and I love pretzels so these are great! I got the â€œsampleâ€ Birchbox sent out last month but mine was crushed/ripped open since my box that month also had a hairspray. Heavy metal can + pretzel was a dumb idea, Birchbox. Anyway, I was considering buying some of these in the Birchbox shop but I held off and Iâ€™m glad I did. Yum!

Day 4: I opened the bracelet. It is gorgeous, but I have very small wrists so this is heavy and big. I can see myself wearing it, but definitely only for special occasions. I donâ€™t have that many fancy events to wear it to, but maybe someday!

Day 5: I opened the Tokyomilk souffle. I got the Chance variation. It smells great, isnâ€™t too strong, and has an awesome texture. And the packaging!! It was so heavy, I was kind of shocked when I pulled body butter out!

Today: I opened the cheese plate. I got the navy variation which really bums me out. I would have liked white a lot more. I donâ€™t really have much use for this, since I donâ€™t entertain much. I would like to trade this for something else entirely but I donâ€™t think this will be a very easy item to trade, so I might just keep it and start eating lots of cheese and crackers? I donâ€™t know. This is the only true â€œdudâ€ of the box for me (and itâ€™s not even that much of a dud since I can still technically use it).

I also opened the scarf. It is beautiful! I got it in the tan shade, which is probably what I would have wanted (or grey, but I donâ€™t think I saw anyone get grey). I love infinity scarves, but I really like to wash them regularly, and this is clearly not washable. I am definitely not taking it to a dry cleaner, so I guess I will try handwashing. I might even be super daring and put it in a lingerie bag in the washing machine on delicate, then lay it flat to dry. If I canâ€™t easily wash it, it kind of ruins the item for me, so if it gets destroyed in the process I will be sad but not heartbroken. If anyone tries handwashing, please let us know how it goes!
Overallâ€¦I love it! I got the LE box last year and was extremely disappointed, but these items were way better suited to my tastes. I can use most items, but I probably wouldnâ€™t have purchased them for myself. Yay! Nice job, PopSugar!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh, and here is a pic of the bracelet on my wrist (even though you all know what it looks like). So damn classy!!


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 25, 2013)

We tried using the cheese plate thing and honestly it's just weird. The cheese cutter would be better for really soft cheeses such as Brie. It was not sharp enough for a cheddar or a hard cheese, it just squishes/crumbles it.

We didn't really like how the whole thing clanks together. The cheeseboard part could be used for a trivet in case you don't like it as a cheese board.


----------



## greenflipflops (Dec 25, 2013)

How to use the fake lashes?

Makeup gurus always say to apply the lashes, then curl, then apply a coat of mascara to help blend the fake lashes and your real lashes together. Am I supposed to gently wash the lashes after use?


----------



## Eleda (Dec 27, 2013)

I ordered wool shampoo, and will be washing my scarf with it. I have no fears it will be just fine. Once I do this, I will report back with results. My scarf is in cream color, I have been wearing it every day and I do not see any dirt, other than little dark fibers from other sweaters. It also smells a little of my perfume now, but I just loved its natural wool scent. It is a little scratchy, but it is so warm and I hope after I wash it, it will be softer.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 27, 2013)

I put on the lashes without gluing my eyes shut! Sort of surprised I was able to accomplish this.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 27, 2013)

> I put on the lashes without gluing my eyes shut! Sort of surprised I was able to accomplish this.


 Looks Great!!! You did an awesome job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm looking through the planner and on page 213 where it lists the maps, it says "Ottowa" rather than Ottawa. As a Canadian I'm kind of irked that they screwed up the spelling of our nation's capital, but whatever. Yes, I'm totally the Typo Police about this today, haha. At least they managed to spell it right on the actual map

ETA: I just noticed that on the page where the map of Ottawa (and Vancouver) is, the text at the top of the page says "Ottowa" too. Uuuughhh.

ETA #2: Hmm, while looking at the maps some more I noticed that the ones for London, Paris, Tokyo and Seoul aren't properly aligned on the page, so the text at the top of the page actually appears on the following page. I'm starting to think that these planners are seconds!

UPDATE:  So I contacted PS about the issues about my planner. They offered to send a replacement so I said sure. I just got a notification that it arrived but I was surprised that they didn't let me know they had shipped it. Maybe that's normal though, I've never had PS send me a replacement item before.


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This box was a gift from my mom. We open presents on Christmas Eve so I have been opening one item per day except for today, which was two items. I am so glad I can finally join this discussion again! It was weird opening everything without spoilers or information about variations or anything!

Day 1: I opened the planner. Itâ€™s beautiful and I love it but I use my phone/computer/tablet to keep my schedule so a physical planner is kind of superfluous for me. I am going to gift this to a friend who will appreciate it way more than I will.

Day 2: I opened the Winks. I got them in #3. They are maybe a little too dramatic but I will give them a try. I have never been able to make falsies work for me, but I am going to watch a bunch of tutorials and give these a real shot.

Day 3: I opened the pretzels. I love chocolate mint and I love pretzels so these are great! I got the â€œsampleâ€ Birchbox sent out last month but mine was crushed/ripped open since my box that month also had a hairspray. Heavy metal can + pretzel was a dumb idea, Birchbox. Anyway, I was considering buying some of these in the Birchbox shop but I held off and Iâ€™m glad I did. Yum!

Day 4: I opened the bracelet. It is gorgeous, but I have very small wrists so this is heavy and big. I can see myself wearing it, but definitely only for special occasions. I donâ€™t have that many fancy events to wear it to, but maybe someday!

Day 5: I opened the Tokyomilk souffle. I got the Chance variation. It smells great, isnâ€™t too strong, and has an awesome texture. And the packaging!! It was so heavy, I was kind of shocked when I pulled body butter out!

Today: I opened the cheese plate. I got the navy variation which really bums me out. I would have liked white a lot more. I donâ€™t really have much use for this, since I donâ€™t entertain much. I would like to trade this for something else entirely but I donâ€™t think this will be a very easy item to trade, so I might just keep it and start eating lots of cheese and crackers? I donâ€™t know. This is the only true â€œdudâ€ of the box for me (and itâ€™s not even that much of a dud since I can still technically use it).

I also opened the scarf. It is beautiful! I got it in the tan shade, which is probably what I would have wanted (or grey, but I donâ€™t think I saw anyone get grey). I love infinity scarves, but I really like to wash them regularly, and this is clearly not washable. I am definitely not taking it to a dry cleaner, so I guess I will try handwashing. I might even be super daring and put it in a lingerie bag in the washing machine on delicate, then lay it flat to dry. If I canâ€™t easily wash it, it kind of ruins the item for me, so if it gets destroyed in the process I will be sad but not heartbroken. If anyone tries handwashing, please let us know how it goes!
Overallâ€¦I love it! I got the LE box last year and was extremely disappointed, but these items were way better suited to my tastes. I can use most items, but I probably wouldnâ€™t have purchased them for myself. Yay! Nice job, PopSugar!


You and I got the same variations I also like the box overall. There were quite a number of things I won't be using (lashes, bracelet, Tokyomilk) but I like the rest of the items. This Canadian can always use a new scarf! And an infinity scarf to boot! If this box is indicative of the LE boxes that PS sends out these days, I may not be able to pass up purchasing the next one.


----------



## jbird1175 (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, I intially enjoyed this LE box but in the end I wasn't particularly wow'd by anything BUT the TokyoMilk! I got it in Wisdom and I love it! In fact, I saw this brand at Sephora and got a sample of one of their fragrances (Bulletproof) and I dig it. I'm also thinking of getting the Wisdom scent to wear with the body souffle I received. That scent is only available in a rollerball though so I could not get a sample to take home. Oh, they also have mini sample rollerballs scents by the counter but they were all sold out when I was there. 

As much as I liked the cream infinity scarf I received, I wound up gifting it to my step mom for Christmas. She LOVED it! I would have loved the scarf more if it had layed on me more like a cowl neck...which it did not. The flutes and bracelet are on my trade list. I already traded the cheese board. I'll use the lashes and the planner. 

Kinda bummer that I didn't get more personal use out of this box but I'm sure I'll still buy the next LE box since I'm typically pretty happy with them.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 27, 2013)

So I got my box! Love so many items. Meeh on the bracelet. How much would you spend on these items? Me? My personal value or how much would I spend to but the item (versus it's listed retail value) Scarf: $50 Lotion: $40 Bracelet: $8 Planner: $20 Pretzels: $2 Cheese plate: $20 Lashes: $20 For me I love trying new items but they have to equal or exceed the cost I paid for the box. It's my own logic to keep the sub or get a limited box again. So I figure the total of $160, which I'm thrilled about so many of the items. Now that you've tried the items how much would u spend? I love the lotion! I cannot put my finger on the style for the bracelet, I want to say antique fashion but I'm not sure that's right either...


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 27, 2013)

I loved this box, and I never have any problems with anything Popsugar sends (and I order ALL their boxes), but this ones been a troublesome one. I gifted the bracelet to my Mom for Xmas, and a couple of hours later a stone fell out. Does anyone have any suggestions for where I could find replacement stones? She loved it so much and I feel terrible.


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I loved this box, and I never have any problems with anything Popsugar sends (and I order ALL their boxes), but this ones been a troublesome one.

I gifted the bracelet to my Mom for Xmas, and a couple of hours later a stone fell out. Does anyone have any suggestions for where I could find replacement stones? She loved it so much and I feel terrible.

Personally I'd contact PS about it, the bracelets shouldn't be losing stones already. And it's especially problematic since it was given as a gift, especially since PS seems to have intended many of the items to be gifted.


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 29, 2013)

> Personally I'd contact PS about it, the bracelets shouldn't be losing stones already. And it's especially problematic since it was given as a gift, especially since PS seems to have intended many of the items to be gifted.


 I did. I just feel terrible tho. The scarf unraveled at the seam the first time I wore it and the body cream arrived with a massive cut across the top. I just did not have any luck with this box, which is crazy bc I never have any problems with their stuff.


----------



## aquaria527 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, it seems like only me and one other person got the camel coloured scarf:/ Strange.

I got the camel scarf but ended up trading it for the cream, but the camel is very very pretty!
On a totally separate note, I just came back from South America where Alpaca scarves are.... $5. I know that's not fair, since we can't exactly go galavanting off to South America for Alpaca whenever we want, but you can bet I bought a LOT of scarves/throws and stuffed them into my suitcase, knowing that they retail $40 here!! I still love my PS scarf though.


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did. I just feel terrible tho. The scarf unraveled at the seam the first time I wore it and the body cream arrived with a massive cut across the top. I just did not have any luck with this box, which is crazy bc I never have any problems with their stuff.

Geeze, what's with all of the quality control issues with many of these items lately? Were you able to fix your scarf?

Quote: Originally Posted by *aquaria527* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

The camel colour was nice, but unfortunately it's one of the worst for my skintone, so I had to swap it. It would look nice on lots of people though and go with many outfits.

ETA: Not sure why the quote above came up blank:/


----------



## sarahinnola (Jan 2, 2014)

> Geeze, what's with all of the quality control issues with many of these items lately? Were you able to fix your scarf? The camel colour was nice, but unfortunately it's one of the worst for my skintone, so I had to swap it. It would look nice on lots of people though and go with many outfits. ETA: Not sure why the quote above came up blank:/


 I've emailed twice about the bracelet in the last week, no response yet. Hopefully they've just been off?


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aquaria527* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Hmm, have you tried posting on their Facebook page? Make sure to mention that you've emailed them twice with no response. They tend to reply to messages like that when they're put on Facebook because it looks bad when their customers are unsatisfied.

ETA: Grrrr! What's up with the quoting feature lately? I quoted *sarahinnola* above but it said I was quoting *aquaria527*, and my quotes keep coming up blank:/


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've emailed twice about the bracelet in the last week, no response yet. Hopefully they've just been off?

I saw your message on PS's page and noticed that a few comments below yours PS responded to someone who had also been trying to contact customer service. PS said "We aim to get back to each customer within 2 business days. If you have not received a response, please message us your email address and we can look into this further for you."

So if they don't reply to you in a couple of days that might be the next thing to try. Good luck!

(And yay, the quote feature is suddenly working for me again!)


----------



## sarahinnola (Jan 7, 2014)

> I saw your message on PS's page and noticed that a few comments below yours PS responded to someone who had also been trying to contact customer service. PS said "We aim to get back to each customer within 2 business days. If you have not received a response, please message us your email address and we can look into this further for you." So if they don't reply to you in a couple of days that might be the next thing to try. Good luck! (And yay, the quote feature is suddenly working for me again!) [/quote Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They finally emailed me back. Strange because the only other time I contacted them they were very responsive. Maybe they were busy? I don't know.


----------



## Eleda (Jan 7, 2014)

I handwashed my scarf today, it dried so fast, 3 hours later I am wearing it just to enjoy the softness and warmth. I used the wool shampoo, rinsed it, squeezed the water. I am very pleased how soft it became, and recommend handwashing instead of taking it to the dry cleaners.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I handwashed my scarf today, it dried so fast, 3 hours later I am wearing it just to enjoy the softness and warmth. I used the wool shampoo, rinsed it, squeezed the water. I am very pleased how soft it became, and recommend handwashing instead of taking it to the dry cleaners.
Is it softer after washing it?  I love it but it's almost a little itchy.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it softer after washing it?  I love it but it's almost a little itchy. 

Mine is a bit itchy too. I washed mine in a lingerie bag on the delicate cycle and even though I removed it immediately after the cycle finished, it was still quite wrinkly and no longer very soft. I wore it for 10+ hours two days in a row and didn't find the fabric overly comfortable, however it didn't give me a rash or irritate my skin to the point of redness or anything like that. It just wasn't as soft and comfortable as I was hoping for.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I saw your message on PS's page and noticed that a few comments below yours PS responded to someone who had also been trying to contact customer service. PS said "We aim to get back to each customer within 2 business days. If you have not received a response, please message us your email address and we can look into this further for you."

So if they don't reply to you in a couple of days that might be the next thing to try. Good luck!

(And yay, the quote feature is suddenly working for me again!)
[/quote

Thank you.




They finally emailed me back. Strange because the only other time I contacted them they were very responsive. Maybe they were busy? I don't know.

Good to hear! Hopefully they were able to fix the issue you had.


----------



## Eleda (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it softer after washing it?  I love it but it's almost a little itchy.
I find it to be less itchy after washing, I do know what you mean, but my skin is usually very sensitive, and it feels fine. I understand this wool is natural and can be itchy, may be because of the way they knitted it .

May be your skin is more sensitive? Or the wool shampoo made a difference. To avoid it being wrinkly - I shook it several times. Do not be afraid, nothing will happen other than the "smoothing of the post-squeezing wrinkles". I just find it sort of rediculous to dry clean a scarf, lol.

Plus, if your skin is not red or irritated afterwards - consider it a massage bonus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine is a bit itchy too. I washed mine in a lingerie bag on the delicate cycle and even though I removed it immediately after the cycle finished, it was still quite wrinkly and no longer very soft. I wore it for 10+ hours two days in a row and didn't find the fabric overly comfortable, however it didn't give me a rash or irritate my skin to the point of redness or anything like that. It just wasn't as soft and comfortable as I was hoping for.
try handwashing it, took me maximum 10 minutes including 2 other items I washed.


----------



## Emmny (Jan 8, 2014)

I feel like I'm one of the few people who didn't love the scarf... I received it in the cream color, wore it once, and I just don't like it. I've never been a fan of infinity scarves though. I'm not sure what to do with it though, so it's just hanging up in my closet. I still love the bracelet. I also bought the TokyoMilk Wisdom rollerball perfume to go with the body souffle, because I loved the scent so much. It's also a really nice lotion. I also am not sure what to do with cheese paddle, I don't exactly entertain a lot so that's sitting in a cabinet waiting for never. The false lashes are also gathering dust in my makeup bags, I'm not really a falsie kind of girl. But the planner, bracelet, and body souffle (and pretzels) made it more than worth it for me, I think.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emmny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like I'm one of the few people who didn't love the scarf... I received it in the cream color, wore it once, and I just don't like it. I've never been a fan of infinity scarves though. I'm not sure what to do with it though, so it's just hanging up in my closet. I still love the bracelet. I also bought the TokyoMilk Wisdom rollerball perfume to go with the body souffle, because I loved the scent so much. It's also a really nice lotion. I also am not sure what to do with cheese paddle, I don't exactly entertain a lot so that's sitting in a cabinet waiting for never. The false lashes are also gathering dust in my makeup bags, I'm not really a falsie kind of girl. But the planner, bracelet, and body souffle (and pretzels) made it more than worth it for me, I think.
If you have some type of special event, try the lashes out.  I'm not generally a falsie girl either, but I used them for a nice dinner out with my husband and I actually really liked them.  Worth trying them out.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm already thinking of how I can reuse the planner once this year is over. Does anyone have any tips about how you can turn a planner like this into one you can use again? Or any alternative uses for it after 2014?


----------



## pbpink (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm already thinking of how I can reuse the planner once this year is over. Does anyone have any tips about how you can turn a planner like this into one you can use again? Or any alternative uses for it after 2014?
you could go on etsy and ask one of the amazing artists to do 2015 and just pop it over the month

http://www.etsy.com/listing/168951986/2014-eco-friendly-desk-calendar-refill?utm_source=google&amp;utm_medium=product_listing_promoted&amp;utm_campaign=paper_goods_mid&amp;gclid=CJGQ7PO6hLwCFUgS7AodlkIA3A

or use as an inspiration to travel more! put a picture over the month part if you have been or want to go!! xx

EDIT: i thought you were talking about the PS JAN calendar!! 

the gallery type ones i usually save as a journal type book, can look back see what i did....


----------



## aquaria527 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm already thinking of how I can reuse the planner once this year is over. Does anyone have any tips about how you can turn a planner like this into one you can use again? Or any alternative uses for it after 2014?

Not exactly answering your question but depending on your needs... I already have a 2014 planner, so this one was extra for me. I didn't want it to go to waste though, so I ended up using it as a diary of sorts. Like, every day, jot down a couple lines about my day, anything particularly exciting or not in it. Dreams, etc. The opposite page (for notes), I figure I can write bigger thoughts or paste in things or other notes/ideas. I figure it will be a good way to chronicle my year, which I may enjoy having in the future!

You could probably do that in 2015 too... just disregard the days themselves, right?


----------



## Katydid (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm already thinking of how I can reuse the planner once this year is over. Does anyone have any tips about how you can turn a planner like this into one you can use again? Or any alternative uses for it after 2014?
Great idea!

I have a big fat journal called "The Happiness Project" Journal - each page is a date, where you're to only write a 1-sentence line about your day. It's set up for about 5 years of lines.
http://thevintagemom.com/the-happiness-project-journal/
Here is a link to a blog where they've got pictures of the inside - you could easily do something like this! (And with a journal of the quality they sent us, it would totally hold up!)


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Katydid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great idea!

I have a big fat journal called "The Happiness Project" Journal - each page is a date, where you're to only write a 1-sentence line about your day. It's set up for about 5 years of lines.
http://thevintagemom.com/the-happiness-project-journal/
Here is a link to a blog where they've got pictures of the inside - you could easily do something like this! (And with a journal of the quality they sent us, it would totally hold up!)

 

That's cute! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

